# أمهـــــــــات قديســــــات فــــى تـــــــاريخ المسيحيـــــــة( ملف خاص بمناسبة عيد الأم )



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*





بنعمه المسيح نبدأ:

أمهات قديسات فى تاريخ المسيحية...
*
:download:

(( افنيكي . . . أم تيموثاوس ))


*أفنيكي*

* :download:*


 * لا يكاد المرء يذكر أفنيكي حتى يتذكر قصة تلك الغابة الواسعة في قلب أوروبا، والتي كان يقصدها الكثيرون من الزائرين والرحالة والمولعين بصيد الوحوش والحيوانات، وكان في الأحراش فيها منزل أنيق جميل، هو أشبه الكل بفندق أو استراحة، لمن يصل إلى المكان وينشد راحته.... وقد حدث أن جماعة وصلت إلى هناك، وكان معها أنواع مختلفة من الشراب، وبينما هم يلعبون ويشربون، كسرت زجاجة، وتدفق من الشراب ما تدفق على جدار في القاعة، فأفسدها وشوه منظرها على نحو مثير مفجع، ولم يستطع أحد إصلاح المنظر حتى جاء أحد الرسامين، وغطى البقعة الفاسدة بصورة غزال يرتاد بحيرة ويشرب من الماء.. وقد قيل إن الكثيرين كان يقصدون المكان ليروا المنظر الساحر العظيم، وهكذا حول الرسام الماهر نقطة الضعف واللوثة والقبح، إلى ما لم يكن يتخيل أحد من جمال وسحر وجلال! ومن العجيب أن الرسام الأعظم يفعل نفس الشيء في حياة المؤمنين، عندما يغطي الضعف ويستر العورة والعيب، ويصنع من أقبح ما ترى العين، أروع ما يمكن أن تقع عليه الرؤية وتستريح إليه!! وقد حدث هذا بالتمام في قصة أفنيكي، التي يعد زواجها من رجلها من أقسى ما بليت به، أو سقطت فيه، غير أننا نعلم أن هذا الزواج قد أنجب تيموثاوس الابن الصريح في الإيمان، والذي غطى الصورة البائسة المحزنة في الشركة المنكودة بين الأبوين!! ألا يكون من الطيب بعد هذا أن نتأمل قصة هذه الزوجة والأم، لنرى كيف دثرت زواجها الفاشل بحياتها المنتصرة وابنها العظيم، ومن ثم يمكن أن نراها فيما يلي:*

 *أفنيكي ومن هي؟*

 *الكلمة «أفنيكي» معناها المنتصرة السعيدة، وهي كما تظهر امرأة يهودية الأصل، عاشت على الأغلب، في لسترة في آسيا الصغرى، ونحن لا نكاد نعلم شيئًا عن حياتها الأولى، سوى أنها كانت تعيش مع أمها لوئيس تعني «صالحة» أو «مرغوبة» ومن المتصور أن أفنيكي كانت على حد كبير من الجمال، اجتذب إليها زوجها اليوناني الذي أخذ بسحر جمالها، واستطاع أن يفوز بها زوجة حلوة جميلة فاتنة، كما يذهب بعض الكتاب، على أنها كانت أكثر من ذلك دمثة الأخلاق، رضية الحياة، رقيقة المشاعر، ومن المرجح أن بولس كان يأوى إلي بيتها كلما ذهب إلى المدينة في غدواته وروحاته، كما أن تيموثاوس ابنها قد ورث عنها الرقة البالغة، التي يذكرها بولس في لغة الدموع عندما افترق الواحد منهما عن الآخر في قوله: «مشتاقًا أن أراك ذاكرًا دموعك» كما أنها كانت يهودية مؤمنة، من ذلك الطراز الذي يلهج نهاراً وليلاً بالكتب المقدسة، ويرتوي منها، هي أشبه الكل بالشجرة المغروسة عند مجاري المياه التي تعطي ثمرها في أوانه، وورقها لا يذبل، ومن المعتقد أنها آمنت بالمسيحية في رحلة بولس الرسول الأولى، واشتهرت هي وأمها وابنها بالإيمان الصريح العديم الرياء، غير المتقلقل والثابت والمستقر، وهي لهذا كانت مظهرًا من أروع المظاهر المسيحية الصحيحة في الأصل للكلمة «العديم الرياء» - فهي في الظاهر كما في الداخل، وفي السيرة كما في السريرة، وفي العقيدة كما في الأفعال، لا تناقض أو إبهام أو اضطراب أو ازدواج عندها على الإطلاق... ومن أننا لا نستطيع أن نحدد مدى الآثار البعيدة والعميقة لحياة الصراحة التي عاشتها هذه المرأة، سلبا أو ايجاباً على سواء، إلا أنه يبدو أن صراحتها جلبت عليها من الناحية السلبية، واحدا من أقسى ما واجهت في الحياة من متاعب وآلام، إن الصريح يتصور في العادة لما جبل عليه من الوضوح والصراحة، إن غيره من الناس يمكن أن يكون هكذا أيضًا، فإذا ظهر، أو تظاهر إنسان بالصراحة، ما أسرع أن يصدقه ويثق فيه، ولا يرتاب فيه البتة، وقد يكون هذا هو السبب في زواج أفنيكي التعس بزوجها اليوناني، ومع أننا لا نعرف تفاصيل هذا الزواج، وكيف تم، إلا أننا يمكن أن نضع الصورة التي تصورها الكسندر هوايت عندما قال ما ملخصه: «كيف حدث أن هذه المرأة لوئيس التي تخاف الله والقوية الإيمان العديم الرياء، كيف حدث أن تسقط سقطتها البالغة، فتعطي ابنتها الوحيدة لرجل وثني يتزوجها، كيف أمكن للمرأة الطيبة،. وكيف أمكن لابنتها أن ترتكبا هذه الغلطة القاسية الشنيعة بالتزوج من رجل وثني!! دعنا نتصور ونخمن لقد بدأ هذا الرجل المحب لابنتها يأخذ سبيله إلى المجمع اليهودي، حتى أوشك أن يتهود، تحت تيار عاطفة المحبة التي ملكت عليه قلبه، وكان من الممكن، لولا بعض الموثرات الوثنية القوية، أن يكون كما كانت تحلم الأم أو الفتاة وتصلي أن يصبح مؤمناً خالصًا لله، ولعله كان يؤكد للوئيس أنه بمجرد أن تصبح أفنيكي زوجته، فإنه لن يخيب قط الثقة أو الرجاء فيه.. ولا نتصور أن المحب اليوناني كان يخدع أو يغش فيما يقول، بل لعله كان يعني كل كلمة يفوه بها، وكان يعتقد أنه وزوجته سيكونان أسعد زوجين وأوفاهما وأصدقهما في الحياة الزوحية، وقد صدقته لوئيس، وصدقته أفنيكي، وكما يفعل الكثيرون ممن نصدقهم ونثق بهم، دون أن ننتبه، إلى الخداع النفسي الذي يأتي إلى قلوب العشاق من الشباب، وما أكثر ما رأينا الآلاف منهم، وهم يؤكدون، بصدق وحماس وغيرة نبل مشاعرهم، وعمق عواطفهم، وحسن نواياهم، وهم في كثير من الأحايين كذلك، حتى يتم الزواج، ولكن هل يتحقق ما ذكروه أو تحدثوا به، أو وعدوه، أغلب الظن أن هذا لن يتحقق، وترى الفتاة المؤمنة نفسها، في رباط مع قلب وثني، لا يرتد فقط عن الوعود الكثيرة التي أجزلها، بل لعله يعود إلى أسوأ وأردأ، ومع أننا لا نستطيع أن نقطع عندما نذكر كلمات الرسول بطرس: كذلكن أيتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن حتى وإن كان البعض لا يطعيون الكلمة يربحون بسيرة الناس بدون كلمة ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف الله...» لماذا لم تؤثر حياة أفنيكي في زوجها، وعاش، ومات وثنياً، وهل يلام هو أم تلام لوئيس أم تلام أفنيكي نفسها أم يشترك الثلاثة في هذا اللوم؟ أيا كان الأمر فمن الواضح، أن المرأة كانت تعسة في هذا الجانب من الحياة، وأن غلالة من الألم والشقاء أرسلت ظلالها الداكنة الحزينة على البيت، ومع أن البعض يعتقد أن الرجل كان قد مات، وأنها كانت أرملة يوم عرفت المسيحية وآمنت بها، وأن هذا قد أعطاها فرصة أوفى وأوسع في تعليم ابنها والتأثير في حياته، إلا أن صمت الكتاب على أي حال عن الرجل سوى أنه يوناني، لا يمكن تفسيره إلا أنه النقطة السوداء في كتاب ناصع، أو البقعة المشوهة لجمال عظيم!!.*

 *أفنيكي وابنها تيموثاوس*

 *وعلى قدر ما أصاب أفنيكي من الفشل في الحياة الزوجية، على قدر ما أصابها من النجاح مع ابنها العظيم تيموثاوس، وقد ساعدنا بولس إلى حد كبير، في إدراك سر هذا النجاح الباهر، وأغلب الظن أن ثلاثة عناصر أساسية مكنتها من الوصول إليه، وهي الزمن، والمعلم، والكتاب! أما الزمن فواضح أنه «منذ الطفولية» أي منذ اللحظات التي تفتحت عيناه فيه على الحياة، أو كما يقال منذ نعومة أظفاره، أو عندما بدأ مع الأيام عودا رقيقًا رطبًا لينًا سهل التوجيه والتهذيب والتقويم، ولعل المرأة وأمها وقد أدركتا مبلغ المعاناة والصعوبة التي لاقياها، وهما تحاولان المحاولات المتعددة اليائسة مع أبيه الوثني، لم تريا بدا من البدء مع الصغير من المهد حتى تقتربا من النجاح الذي عز عليهما، وهما تحاولان شتى المحاولات مع الكبير المتقسي المتصلب العنق والإرادة، وربما يذكرنا هذا بجواب ذلك الغلام الذي سئل ذات يوم عما يتصور أن يكون مستقبله مع الأيام، فقال: سأكون أما مرسلاً أذهب إلى حقول الخدمة المسيحية أو بائعًا للخمور، ولما أظهر السامع تعجبه أجاب الصغير: إن الأمر يتوقف على من يستلمني أولاً وهل هو يسوع المسيح أو الشيطان؟ ولعل أفنيكي أرادت أن تقطع الطريق على الشر وهي ترى زوجها يدب بقدميه فيه، فآلت على نفسها، أن تأتي بصغيرها إلى الله، قبل أن يتعامل معه الشيطان أو يستلم حياته ليفسدها ويهدمها ويدمرها، إن المأساة القاسية أن الكثيرين من الآباء أو الأمهات لا يحسنون التصرف في الزمن الأول من أعمار أولادهم الصغار، أو كما قال واحد: متى نبدأ بتربية الولد وأجاب: قبل أن يولد بثمانين سنة أو بتربية جده أو جدته، كما نرى هنا الجدة لوئيس والأم أفنيكي.. وتساءل آخر عن نصيب التربية الدينية في كل أسبوع، وقال إنه من المثير حقًا أن يحظى النوم عند الطفل بسبعين ساعة أسبوعيًا، والأكل واللعب والعمل بسبع وستين ساعة، والدرس بثلاثين ساعة، وكل هذه لفترة حياته القصيرة الأرضية، في الوقت الذي لا يعطي فيه أكثر من ساعة في مدرسة الأحد، لاعداد حياته المسيحية والأبدية الطويلة التي سينتهي إليها، ولا حل أو علاج على الإطلاق الا بأن يعطي الصغير أفضل الأوقات وأحلاها وأجملها على الإطلاق، للربط بينه وبين سيده، على النحو الذي فعلته لوئيس وأفنيكي منذ الطفولية مع الابن الحبيب الحلو تيموثاوس، ولكن هل يدرك الكثيرون أن مأساة عصرنا الحاضر، أن التربية الدينية أن وجدت عند ملايين الأطفال، تأتي في المركز الخامس كما قال أحدهم بعد الأكل والملبس واللعب والمدرسة.. ومع أن الشريعة اليهودية تعتبر الابن الآتي من زواج مختلط يهوديا، وتنادي بالبدء في تربيته ابتداء من الثالثة من عمرة، إلا أنني اعتقد أن أفنيكي ربت ولدها قبل هذا التاريخ، اذ أرضعته مع لبنها الحق الإلهي، تماماً مثلما فعلت يوكابد مع موسى، وحنة مع صموئيل، واليصابات مع المعمدان، وكل أم عظيمة تحرص على سلامة وسلام ابنها أمام الله والناس، والحياة الحاضرة والعتيدة أيضاً، فإذا أضفنا أن الفتي وقع تحت يد ثلاثة من المعلمين الممتازين العظام، وهم لوئيس، وأفنيكي، وبولس وأن الثلاثة أعطوه أصفى تعليم وأتقاه، ومن ثم شب على الصورة الحلوة الرائعة التي قال عنها أحدهم أنه يشك في أن واحداً كان أقرب إلى قلب بولس من تيموثاوس، ولا شبهة في أن أمومة أفنيكي كان لها الأثر المعلي في هذه التربية القويمة، والأم تعلم بحياتها قبل قولها، وبصلاتها قبل كلامها، وبحبها قبل تعليمها، وما أكثر ما جاءت الشهادات المتواترة في كل الحقب والعصور عن هذه الحقيقة الرائعة في حياة أعظم الأبطال في المدنية والحضارة والتاريخ،.. كانت أم تشارلس كنجلسي تأخذ ابنها الصغير إلى مناظر الطبيعة الرائعة في هولن ودارتمور، وهي تأمل أن السعة والجمال والشاعرية تأخذ بلباب ابنها من مطلع الحياة، وقد صدقت، إذا أن الولد تربي ليكون واحدا من أصفى النفوس وأرقها وأزكاها في هذه الأرض!... وقد قال أحدهم، وهو يتأمل حياة روبرت لويس استفنسون: «ان الوراثة تفعل أثرها العميق في الحياة الدينية، كما تفعل في سائر الأمور سواء بسواء».. وقد لاحظ واحد وهو يقرأ خطابات توماس كارليل خطابا كتب بيد مرتعشة وتحت عنوان «خطابي الأخير لأمي» وفيه يقول «لقد سرت مع الأيام في خطى واسعة نحو الشيخوخة، وقد كان لي الكثير، مما عملته أو احتملته في السنين الكثيرة من حياتي، ولكن ليس هناك ما يعدل شكري في الحياة عن أمي الحبيبة! ليكافئك الله يا أمي لأني لا أقدر على هذه المكافأة!!»... وكتب يوحنا ويسلي عن أنه يقول: «كان فهمها جيداً مثل قلبها سواء بسواء، وقد أخذت عنها يقظة الذهن، وسرعة الإدراك، وكان من المستحيل بدونها أن أنجز نصف ما وصلت إليه أو ما أتيح لي أن أقوم به من أعمال؟!» أجل وهذا حق تمامًا، ويفسر ما قاله نابليون عندما سأل: «ما الذي يحتاجه الشعب حتى يتعلم تعليمًا صحيحاً سليماً؟ وردت عليه في الحال مدام كامبان: «الأمهات» وإذ سمع أجاب : «أجل.. هنا نظام من التعليم في كلمة واحدة»... ولا شبهة في أن أفنيكي بحياتها وحكمتها وسهرها وصبرها ودقتها ورقتها، وجمال أسلوبها وهي تنحني على ولدها في مهده، أو في الإصباح والإمساء الكثيرة وهي تنتقل به هنا وهناك، تصلي معه، وتعلمه روائع القصص الكتابية، وسير الأبطال، وتفتنه بحياة يوسف وموسى وداود وصموئيل ودانيال وغيرهم، كانت تزرع فيه أحلى حياة وأجملها، على الصورة التي عرفناه عليها فيما بعد! أجل كانت أفنيكي معلمًا عظيمًا وأمينًا وحكيمًا معًا، وهي نموذج رائع للأمهات والمعلمين الدينيين في كل زمان ومكان!. *

 *لم يكن الزمن أو المعلم، بل كان هناك الكتاب أيضًا، وقد أحسنت أفنيكي عرضه على ولدها، لقد أكلته هي وتشربته، فسرى في شرايينها مسرى الحياة والدم، وكان هو الحياة بعينها للأم والولد جميعًا، أليس هو كلمة الوحي التي لا يوجد كما يقول - الفرد بلامر - لها ضريب أو مثيل في تاريخ العالم. وحتي ما يحسب منافسًا من آداب العالم أو تعاليمه لا يمكن أن يرقي البتة إلى مستواها العظيم.. فإن لها من السمة أو القيمة الروحية أرفع المستويات وأعلاها، وأى كتب أخرى يمكن أن تمنح الرجاء والتعزية لقارئيها، وصلاحيتها لكل العصور أو الأحوال، ومجابهتها لأرفع لاحتياجات القلب وآماله مثل الكتاب المقدس، قد يجد المرء في الكتب الأخرى ما يفيد في المعرفة أو التقدم أو المسرة أو البهجة أو الثروة، أو ما أشبه، لكن هذا الكتاب وحده هو الذي يدفع إلى الحكمة التي تعمل على خلاص الإنسان ومجده الأبدي، إذ تقدمه لحياة البر، بما له من قدرة تعلم الجاهل، وتقنع المذنب، وتقيم الساقط، وتدرب الجميع على حياة القداسة، حتى يضحي الكل كاملين كأبناء الله، مستعدين تمامًا لكل عمل صالح، أو كما ذكر دكتور سكوفيلد: «هذا الكتاب المقدس يواجه كافة الاحتياجات للقلب البشري المعقد، وهو يمسك تمامًا بهذا التركيب المحير والسري والذي يطلق عليه الإنسان! افتح الكتاب، وستجد أنه يتحدث إليك في لحظة عن حياتك، مالا تستطيع أن تصل إليه بالبحث الذاتي طوال حياتك على هذه الأرض! إنه يتحدث بالحق عن الإنسانية، ويرشدك بالنصيحة الصادقة والأمينة، ويجيب على كل ما تحتاج إليه النفس من كل أسئلة في هذه الحياة، إنه ليس بالكتاب الأثري، الذي ينظر إليه ككتاب قد انقضي عهده إذ أنه يخاطب القلب العصري، تمامًا مثلما خاطب قلب الآباء فيما بين النهرين، وليس هناك كتاب أكثر تقدما منه، وفي كل التقدم والتطور الحضاري ليست هناك تجربة صادفت الإنسان حتى اليوم، ولم يكن لها علاج عنده، ولم يحدث أن ظهرت حالة عند إنسان مالم يعطها الكتاب جوابًا، مع أن العالم العصري ممتليء بالتعقيدات، والحياة الحضارية المرتفعة، والكتاب الذين كتبوه عاشوا في الشرق في ظروف أكثر بساطة واستقراراً، وهذا يؤكد بكل يقين أنه كتاب الله، ويعطي التفسير الوحيد الصحيح لأثره وفاعليته في الحياة البشرية».. ومن المعروف أن كولردج آمن بالوحي الإلهي لأنه وجده، وهو في الواقع يجدنا، لأنه يجد حاجتنا، ويجد أعماقنا، ويصل إلى قلوبنا، ويلمس آلامنا!!. *

 *في إحدى الصور القديمة الجميلة نرى أفنيكي تجلس على مقعد، وأمامها منضدة، بسطت عليها الكتاب المقدس، وعلى مقربة منها تجلس أمها، بينما يتكيء ابنها الصبي تيموثاوس بمرفقية على المنضدة، وهو ينصت إلى أمه، في تأمل ورقة ووداعة، وهي تتحدث إليه، بما شكل حياته، وجعل منه فيما بعد الخادم العظيم، الذي حمل الراية، من بولس، وأبى أن تسقط إلى الأرض يوم سقط الرسول العظيم، وهو يصبغ الشهادة الأمينة، بدمه الذكي، من أجل الخدمة المقدسة ومجد يسوع المسيح في هذه الحياة. *

 *ولعلنا لا نستطيع أن نختم قصة أفنيكي وأمها وتيموثاوس، دون أن نذكر ذلك الغلام الذي وقف يحدق في أبيه، وهو ينظف زجاج النافذة في كاتدرائية عظيمة، وإذ سقطت قطعة من الزجاج من يد الأب العجوز المرتعش الحركة، أسرع الولد والتقطها وأعادها مرة أخرى إلى أبيه، وهو يقول: لقد تسلم أبي من جدي هذا العمل، وهو باق فيه وسيبقى حتى يذهب كما ذهب جدي، وأستلمه أنا، وتمضي الأيام هكذا متسلسلة متوالية... ألا يمكن أن نقول بهذا المعنى، وعلى صورة أجمل وأكمل وأبهر وأجل ما قاله الرسول لتلميذه الحبيب في آخر رسالة له على هذه الأرض: «إني أشكر الله الذي أعبده من أجدادي بضمير طاهر كما أذكرك بلا انقطاع في طلباتي ليلاً ونهارًا مشتاقًا أن أراك ذاكرًا دموعك لكي امتليء فرحًا اذ أتذكر الإيمان العديم الرياء الذي سكن أولا في جدتك لوئيس وأمك أفنيكي ولكني موقن أنه فيك أيضًا».*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*القديسة( أنثوسا) Anthusa** أم القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

وإذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏ذهبي‏ ‏الفم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏قديسي‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الجامعة‏  ‏ومعلميها‏,‏ومن‏ ‏أشهر‏ ‏آبائها‏,‏فلأمه‏ (‏أنثوسا‏)* *  ‏فضل‏ ‏تنشئته‏ ‏في‏ ‏مخافة‏  ‏الله‏ ‏وتقواه‏,‏وقد‏ ‏رسمت‏ ‏له‏ ‏بسيرتها‏ ‏الطاهرة‏ ‏الخطوط‏ ‏العريضة‏ ‏لمسار‏  ‏حياته‏.‏*
* إليك‏ ‏أيتها‏ ‏الأم‏ (‏أنثوسا‏) ‏تحيات‏ ‏تكريم‏ ‏وتقدير‏,‏لأنك‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏ترملت‏  ‏في‏ ‏شبابك‏ ‏الغض‏,‏لم‏ ‏تتطلعي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏زواج‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏حام‏ ‏الشبان‏ ‏من‏  ‏حولك‏,‏وإنما‏ ‏آثرت‏ ‏الترمل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الزواج‏ ‏الثاني‏...‏كثيرات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مر‏  ‏الزمن‏ ‏ترملن‏ ‏في‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏سنك‏ ‏المبكر‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏منهن‏ ‏من‏ ‏تذمرت‏ ‏علي‏  ‏الله‏,‏أو‏ ‏جدفت‏ ‏عليه‏,‏أو‏ ‏حسدت‏ ‏غيرها‏ ‏ممن‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يصبهن‏ ‏ما‏  ‏أصابها‏,‏أو‏ ‏تشاءمت‏ ‏واسودت‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏في‏ ‏عينيها‏,‏وقالت‏:‏هذا‏ ‏قدري‏  ‏المشئوم‏ ‏ونصيبي‏ ‏الحزين‏,‏أو‏ ‏نظرت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏مظلومة‏  ‏بائسة‏ ‏عصفت‏ ‏بها‏ ‏الأيام‏,‏وقالت‏:‏لماذا‏ ‏هذا؟‏ ‏وماذا‏ ‏صنعت‏ ‏من‏ ‏شر‏  ‏حتي‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏نصيبي‏ ‏دون‏ ‏أترابي‏ ‏من‏ ‏البنات؟*
* أما‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏يا‏ (‏أنثوسا‏) ‏فقد‏ ‏علوت‏ ‏علي‏ ‏التجربة‏,‏وارتفعت‏ ‏فوق‏  ‏الكارثة‏,‏ورفعت‏ ‏عينيك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏,‏فتحول‏ ‏الشر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏خير‏,‏وقلت‏:‏هذه‏  (‏درجة‏ ‏روحية‏) ‏رفعني‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إليها‏,‏فلماذا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أقبلها‏ ‏بشكر؟‏!‏*
* إن‏ (‏أنثوسا‏) ‏أم‏ ‏ذهبي‏ ‏الفم‏,‏فقد‏ ‏اختارت‏ ‏الطريق‏ ‏الأفضل‏,‏طريق‏  ‏الذين‏ ‏تبتلوا‏ ‏لله‏,‏وانقطعوا‏ ‏لعبادته‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏تواظب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏التضرعات‏  ‏والصلوات‏ ‏ليلا‏ ‏ونهارا‏.‏*
* علي‏ ‏أن‏ (‏أنثوسا‏) ‏وجدت‏ ‏هدفا‏ ‏عزيزا‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏أوقفت‏ ‏له‏ ‏وعليه‏ ‏حياتها‏  ‏مع‏ ‏عبادتها‏ ‏المتواصلة‏.‏هذا‏ ‏الهدف‏ ‏هو‏ ‏تربية‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏التربية‏  ‏المسيحية‏ ‏المثالية‏.‏فلم‏ ‏تهمله‏,‏بل‏ ‏عاشت‏ ‏معه‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏أجله‏,‏ربته‏  ‏ولازمته‏ ‏وأعطته‏ ‏كل‏ ‏حبها‏ ‏ووقتها‏ ‏وجهدها‏,‏وأولته‏ ‏كل‏ ‏رعايتها‏.‏*
* أن‏ (‏أنثوسا‏) ‏أم‏ ‏وإمرأة‏,‏ولم‏ ‏تكن‏ ‏لها‏ ‏شهرة‏ ‏ولدها‏ ‏القديس‏.‏ولكن‏  ‏فضلها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأجيال‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ينسي‏,‏لأنها‏ ‏هي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ربته‏ ‏وأنشأته‏,‏وهي‏  ‏التي‏ ‏قدمته‏ ‏لله‏ ‏وللكنيسة‏ ‏وللعالم‏ ‏خير‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏مجمل‏ ‏بالفضائل‏.‏*
* كان‏ ‏يمكنها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتزوج‏ ‏برجل‏ ‏يؤنس‏ ‏وحدتها‏ ‏ككل‏ ‏امرأة‏,‏ولكنها‏ ‏رأت‏  ‏أن‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الزواج‏ ‏سيحتل‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلبها‏ ‏وفكرها‏ ‏مكانا‏ ‏يحتاجه‏  ‏ولدها‏,‏فآثرت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تضحي‏ ‏براحتها‏ ‏وسعادتها‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تنقص‏ ‏سعادة‏  ‏ولدها‏ ‏وراحته‏.‏*
* فلما‏ ‏كبر‏ (‏يوحنا‏) ‏إلي‏ ‏سن‏ ‏المدرسة‏ ‏أرسلته‏ ‏أمه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏إحدي‏ ‏المدارس‏  ‏في‏ ‏أنطاكية‏,‏وظل‏ ‏يرتقي‏ ‏في‏ ‏سلم‏ ‏الدراسة‏ ‏درجة‏ ‏درجة‏...‏وفي‏ ‏مرحلة‏  ‏الشباب‏ ‏انتظم‏ ‏دارسا‏ ‏في‏ ‏مدرسة‏ ‏للبيان‏ ‏أنشأها‏ ‏الخطيب‏ ‏الشهير‏  (‏ليبانيوس‏) (314-‏حوالي‏ 393) ‏في‏ ‏أنطاكية‏,‏وتتلمذ‏ ‏عليه‏ (‏يوحنا‏) ‏كما‏  ‏تتملذ‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏باسيليوس‏ ‏الكبير‏,‏ونال‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏أعلي‏ ‏شهادة‏ ‏في‏  ‏زمانه‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفصاحة‏ ‏والبلاغة‏ ‏كما‏ ‏مضي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أثينا‏ ‏ودرس‏ ‏الحكمة‏  ‏والفلسفة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مدارسها‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏ذهب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏وأمضي‏ ‏في‏ ‏مدرستها‏  ‏اللاهوتية‏ ‏الشهيرة‏ ‏خمس‏ ‏سنوات‏,‏عاد‏ ‏بعدها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بلده‏ ‏أنطاكية‏ ‏شابا‏  ‏مرموقا‏ ‏يشار‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏بالبنان‏,‏وصار‏ ‏محط‏ ‏أنظار‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏جميعا‏.‏وكاد‏  ‏يوحنا‏ ‏يتيه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏في‏ ‏جو‏ ‏الإعجاب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أحاط‏ ‏به‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏شاب‏  ‏صغير‏,‏لولا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تلقفته‏ ‏يد‏ ‏صديق‏ ‏مخلص‏ ‏هو‏ ‏حبيب‏ ‏عمره‏ (‏باسيليوس‏)  ‏الذي‏ ‏رافقه‏ ‏وزامله‏,‏وزين‏ ‏له‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏القداسة‏,‏وأقنعه‏ ‏ببطلان‏ ‏الحياة‏  ‏الدنيا‏,‏وأبرز‏ ‏له‏ ‏تفاهة‏ ‏الأرضيات‏ ‏بإزاء‏ ‏السمائيات‏,‏وزوال‏ ‏الزمنيات‏  ‏بإزاء‏ ‏الأبديات‏,‏فأصغي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏نصائح‏ ‏صديقه‏,‏وتنبهت‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏تعاليم‏ ‏أمه‏  (‏أنثوسا‏) ‏التي‏ ‏أرضعته‏ ‏إياها‏ ‏مع‏ ‏لبن‏ ‏الرضاعة‏,‏فتشددت‏ ‏روحه‏,‏واعتزم‏  ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتبتل‏ ‏منقطعا‏ ‏لخدمة‏ ‏الله‏ ‏في‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الأديار‏,‏فعلمت‏ ‏أمه‏  ‏بذلك‏,‏ومع‏ ‏ابتهاجها‏ ‏بتقواه‏ ‏ومسيرته‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏الكمال‏ ‏المسيحي‏,‏إلا‏  ‏أنه‏ ‏آلمها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتركها‏ ‏وحيدة‏,‏وهي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏بذلت‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيله‏  ‏حياتها‏,‏فأخذت‏ ‏تبكي‏ ‏متضرعة‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يرجئ‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏رهبنته‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏توفي‏  ‏أيامها‏ ‏وتنتقل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏الآخر‏,‏فبكي‏ ‏لبكائها‏,‏واقتنه‏  ‏بكلامها‏,‏وعدل‏ ‏مؤقتا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مفارقتها‏,‏وبقي‏ ‏معها‏ ‏في‏ ‏البيت‏  ‏عابدا‏,‏وكان‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يخرج‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏لعمله‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏عود‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏عكوفه‏ ‏وصلواته‏.‏*
* وفي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأثناء‏ ‏رسمه‏ ‏البطريرك‏ ‏ملاتيوس‏ (360-381) ‏شماسا‏ ‏برتبة‏  (‏قارئ‏) ‏للفصول‏ ‏الكنسية‏ (‏أناغنوستيس‏) ‏وظل‏ ‏يخدم‏ ‏مع‏ ‏البطريرك‏ ‏مدة‏  ‏ثلاث‏ ‏سنوات‏.‏وحدث‏ ‏أن‏ ‏توفي‏ ‏اثنان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أساقفة‏ ‏الكرسي‏  ‏الأنطاكي‏,‏فكان‏ ‏طبيعيا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتجه‏ ‏الأنظار‏ ‏إلي‏ (‏يوحنا‏) ‏وإلي‏ ‏صديقه‏  (‏باسيليوس‏) ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏انتظم‏ ‏في‏ ‏سلك‏ ‏الرهبنة‏.‏ولما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يوحنا‏  ‏يعرف‏ ‏ما‏ ‏اتصف‏ ‏به‏ ‏باسيليوس‏ ‏من‏ ‏فضائل‏,‏فقد‏ ‏استدعاه‏ ‏إليه‏,‏فلبي‏  ‏دعوته‏ ‏وترك‏ ‏صومعته‏ ‏ونزل‏ ‏إليه‏,‏فأخذ‏ (‏يوحنا‏) ‏يلح‏ ‏علي‏ ‏باسيليوس‏  ‏بقبول‏ ‏الرسامة‏,‏فاعتذر‏ ‏باسيليوس‏ ‏بحرارة‏ ‏وشدة‏,‏ولم‏ ‏يثنه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏رأيه‏  ‏إلا‏ ‏وعد‏ ‏من‏ ‏صديقه‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏يقبل‏ ‏هو‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏السيامة‏ ‏الأسقفية‏  ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقبلها‏ ‏باسيليوس‏,‏وهكذا‏ ‏نجح‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏رسامة‏ ‏باسيليوس‏  ‏أسقفا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مدينة‏ (‏رافانه‏) ‏بالقرب‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنطاكية‏.‏أما‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏نفسه‏  ‏فلما‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏دوره‏ ‏للسيامة‏ ‏هرب‏ ‏منها‏,‏واعتزل‏ ‏في‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الأديرة‏  ‏البعيدة‏,‏فأرسل‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏صديقه‏ ‏باسيليوس‏ ‏يؤنبه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تخليه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏وعده‏  ‏له‏,‏وخيانته‏ ‏لعهده‏ ‏معه‏,‏فكتب‏ ‏إليه‏ (‏يوحنا‏),‏لا‏ ‏خطابا‏ ‏بل‏  ‏كتابا‏,‏في‏ ‏عظمة‏ ‏سر‏ ‏الكهنوت‏ ‏وجلاله‏,‏من‏ ‏أعظم‏ ‏ما‏ ‏خلفه‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏أباء‏  ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏من‏ ‏تراث‏ ‏أدبي‏ ‏روحاني‏ ‏لاهوتي‏,‏وأصر‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عدم‏  ‏أهليته‏ ‏شخصيا‏ ‏لقبول‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الكرامة‏,‏ولكنه‏ ‏عاد‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏حين‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏عمله‏  ‏مع‏ ‏البطريرك‏.‏

جزء من مقال للمتنيح نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس عن حياة ذهبى الفم...
موقعcoptic history



*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2010)

[size="5[font="arial black"]*سيره عطره وجميله



شكرا ليكم جدا جداااااا​*[/font]"][/size]


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*ودى رسالة للقديسة أنثوسا لأبنها يوحنا ذهبى الفم*

من رسالة إلى ابنها القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
" الصديق الأمين دواء الحياة" (إبن سيراخ 16:6). "الصديق الأمين ملجأ حصين" (إبن سيراخ 14:6).

ما هو الأمر الذي لا يفعله الصديق الأصيل؟ أيّة سعادة لا يخلقها لنا؟ أيّة منفعة وأي أمان؟ قد تسمّي ألف كنز ولكن أيّاً منها لا يقارَن بصديق حقيقي.

لنذكر أولاً كم من السعادة تجلب الصداقة. الصديق وضّاء بالفرح، وهو يفيض عندما يرى صديقه. لإنّه متحد به بوحدة هي للنفس سعادة لا تُوصَف. إنّ مجرد تفكيره به يجعله مرتفعاً ومحمولاً بفكره. أتحدث عن الأصدقاء الأصيلين المتفقين. الذين قد يختارون الموت من أجل أصدقائهم، من أجل الذين يحبونهم بحرارة. لا تتخيّل أنك قادر على على ردّ ما أقول عن طريق وصف أولئك الذين يحبون بخفة ويجالسونك المائدة (إبن سيراخ 10:6) وليس لك بهم إلا معرفة ضئيلة. مَن عنده صديق كالذي أصف يفهم كلامي. إنّه يصلّي من لصديقه كما لنفسه. أعرف رجلاً، إذا طلب الصلاة من اشخاص قديسين، يطلبها لصديقه أولاً ثم لنفسه.

 إن الصديق الحقيقيّ هو ذلك الذي تصبح الأوقات والأماكن محبوبة بسببه. إذ، كما أن الأشياء المشعّة ترمي بلمعانها على الأماكن المجاورة، كذلك الأصدقاء يضفون نعمتهم على الأماكن التي يكونون فيها. ونحن في أكثر الأوقات، عندما نقف في هذه الأماكن بدون أصدقائنا، ننوح ونتنهد لتذكرنا الأيام التي كنّا فيها معاً.

ليس ممكناً التعبير من خلال الكلمات عن السعادة التي يسببها وجود الأصدقاء، إنما الذين اختبروها يعرفونها. يستطيع المرء أن يطلب خدمة من صديق، ويحصل عليها بدون أي ريبة. عندما يطلب الأصدقاء منا أي شيء نكون ممتنين لهم ونحزن عندما يبطئون بالطلب. نحن لا نملك شيئاً ليس لهم. وغالباً، مع أننا نمقت كل الأشياء الأرضية، ‘لا إننا لا بسببهم لا نرغب بالرحيل عن هذه الحياة، وهم مرغوبون عندننا أكثر من النور. نعم، بالواقع، الصديق مرغوب أكثر من الضوء نفسه. أتحدث عن الصديق الأصيل. لا تعترض، قد نفضّل أن تُطفأ الشمس من أن نُحرَم الأصدقاء. قد نفضّل أن نعيش في الظلام من أن نعيش بدون أصدقاء. وكيف اقول هذا؟ لأن كثيرين من الذين يرون الشمس هم في الظلام. أما الأغنياء بالأصدقاء فلا يكونون في محنة أبداً. أتحدث عن الأصدقاء الروحيين الذين لا يضعون شيئاً فوق الصداقة. هكذا كان بولس، الذي أراد طوعياً أن يضحي بنفسه، من دون أن يسألن واراد طوعياً ان يسقط في الجحيم من أجل إخوته (روما 3:9). بهذه عاطفة تتأجج المحبة. خذْ هذا مثلاً عن الصداقة. الأصدقاء يتخطون الآباء والبنين، أي الأصدقاء بحسب المسيح.

الصداقة هي أمر عظيم وعظمتها لا نتعلمها بالدرس أو بكلمات الشرح، إنما فقط بالخبرة نفسها. ذاك لأن غياب المحبة جلب الهرطقات وجعل الأمم عبّاد وثن. إن الذي يحب لا يتمنّى أن يحكم أو أن يتسلّط، بل بالأحرى يكون أكثر امتناناً إذا تلقّى طلبات. إنّه يفضّل أن يقدّم الخدمات بدل أخذها لأنّه يحب والأخذ لا يشبع شهوته. إنه لا يبتهج في اختبار اللطف كما في أن يكون لطيفاً لأنه يفضّل أن يحفظ صديقه على ارتباط معه بدل أن يكون مديوناً له، أو بالأحرى إنه يتمنى أن يكون مديوناً لصديقه وأن يكون صديقه الدائن. إنه يتمنى أن يمنح الخدمات لا كَمَن يقدم خدمات بل كَمَن يفي ديناً.

عندما تُفقَد الصداقة، نحن نربك بخدماتنا الذين نخدمهم ونضخم الأمور الصغيرة. إنما عندما توجد الصداقة فنحن نكتم الخدمات ونتمنى أن نُظهِر الأمور الكبيرة كصغيرة حتى نظهر صديقنا كمديون لنا بل على العكس كدائن ونحن كمديونين. أنا أعرف أنّ كثيرين لا يفهمون ذلك، إنّما السبب هو أنني أتحدث عن أمر سماوي. إنّه كما لو أني أتحدث عن بعض النباتات التي تنمو في الهند والتي لم يختبرها أحد. لا تستطيع اللغة أن تظهر هذه النبتة حتى ولو استعملنا عشرات الآلاف من الكلمات. حتى الآن، كل ما أقوله يبقى بلا جدوى لأن أحداً لا يقدر ان يصفها. هذه النبتة قد غُرسَت في الملكوت، وأغصانها محملة لا بالجواهر بل بالحياة التي لا تنتهي، الحياة الأكثر متعة من الجواهر.

ولكن عن أي نوع من المتعة أنت ترغب ابلكلام؟ أهي المتعة الشائنة أم المتعة الفاضلة؟ إن حلاوة الصداقة تتخطى كل المتع الأخرى. أنت قد  تذكر حلاوة العسل، غير أن العسل قد يؤدي إلى التخمة، بينما الصديق لا يتخم طالما هو صديق. تزداد الشهوة عند إرضائها، بينما هذه المتعة لا يمكنم لها أن تتركنا مشبَعين. إن الصديق أكثر حلاوة من الحياة الحاضرة. لهذا، يتمنى كثيرون الموت بعد رحيل أصدقائهم. مع الصديق، يصبح النفي محمولاً بينما من دونه لا يختار أحد العيش حتّى في موطنه. حتّى الفقر محمول مع الصديق والغنى والصحة لا يطاقان من دونه.

أن يكون عندك صديق هو أم يكون عندك نفس أخرى. إنه الانسجام والتناغم اللذين لا يساويهما شيء. في هذا يساوي الواحد كثرة. إذ لو اتّحد إلإثنان أو عشرة، فإن كلاً منهم لا يعود واحداً بل يصبح لكل منهم قدرة العشرة وقيمتهم. وسوف تجد الواحد في العشرة والعشرة في الواحد. إذا كان لهم عدو، فهو لا يهاجم الواحد بل العشرة، وبالتالي لا يُهزَم ولا يتراجع من الواحد بل من العشرة. إذا وقع واحد منهم في عوز، فهو ليس مهجوراً لأنه يزدهر بجزئه الأكبر، أي بالتسعة، ويكون جزؤه الأضعف في أمان أي أن الجزء الأصغر يزهو. لكل منهم عشرون يد وعشرون عين والعدد نفسه من الأرجل, لأنه لا ينظر بعينيه الشخصيتين فقط بل بأعين الكل. إنه لا يسير برجليه الشخصيتين فقط بل بأرجل الكل ولا يعمل بيديه فقط بل بأيدي الكل. إن له عشرة أنفس، لأنه لا يهتم لنفسه بل التسعة الآخرون يهتمون له. ولو كانوا مئة فالأمر نفسه سوف يحدث والقدرة سوف تزداد.

أنظر إلى فضيلة المحبة التي من الله! كيف أنها تجعل شخصاً واحداً غير مقهولر ومساوياً لكثيرين. كيف يمكن للشخص الواحد أن يكون في أماكن مختلفة. أن يكون الشخص في روما وفي بلاد فارس في آن واحد، ما تعجز الطبيعة عن عمله تعمله المحبة. إذ إن جزءً من المرء سوف يكون هناك وجزء آخر هنا. بل بالأحرى سوف يكون كله هناك وكله هنل. وإذا كان له ألق صديق، والفان، تصوّر إلى أي ذروة ترتفع قوته. أترى كم أن المحبة هي أمر نافع؟ إنه لأمر رائع: أن تجعل المرء ألف صعف. إذاً السؤال هو: لمَ لا نحوز هذه القوة ونضع أنفسنا في أمان؟ إنها أفضل من كل قوة ومن كل فضيلة. إنها أكثر من الصحة وأفضل من ضوء النهار نفسه. إنها الفرح. إلى متى نحتجز محبتنا في شخص أو اثنين؟

تعلّم من اعتبار العكس. لنفرض أن شخصاً ما لا اصدقاء له، هذا غاية الجهل ("يقول الأحمق لا صديق لي" ابن سيراخ 16:20). ما هو نوع الحياة التي يحياهاهذا الشخص؟ حتى ولو كان عنده غنى مضاعفاً ألف مرة، ولو كام يعيش في الوفرة والرفاهية ويمتلك أضعافاً من الأشياء الجيدة، فهو محروم بالمطلق وعارٍ. ولكن مع الأصدقاء الأمر مختلف. حتى ولو كانوا فقراء فمعهم أكثر من الأغنياء. ما لا يجازف امرء بقوله لنفسه، فإن صديقه يقوله له. وما لا يستطيع تأمينه لنفسه، فيستطيع تأمين أكثر منه من خلال الآخرين. وهكذا يكون الصديق لنا سبباً لكل سعادة وفرح. لأنه من المستحيل أن يُصاب مرء ما بأذى وهو محاطٌ بكثرة من الحراس. حتى حراس الإمبراطور الشخصيون ليسوا حريصين كما الأصدقاء. فأولئك يحرسون بالخوف من النظام أما هؤلاء فبالمحبة. المحبة أكثر إلزاماً من الخوف. بالواقع، قد يخشى الملك حراسه أما الصديق فيثق بأصدقائه أكثر من نفسه وبسببهم لا يخشى المتآمرين عليه.

إذاً لندبّر هذه السلعة لأنفسنا: الفقير حتى يتعزّى عن فقره، والغني حتى تصبح ثرواته في أمان، الحاكم حتى يكم بسلام والمحكوم حتى يكون له حكامٌ صالحون.

إن الصداقة فرصة لعمل الخير ومصدر للرحمة. حتى بين الوحوش، فإن أكثرها وحشية وصعوبة مراس هي تلك التي لا تتآلف معاً. نحن نسكن المدن وعندنا أسواق حتى نبني علاقات مع بعضنا البعض. هذا أمر به الرسول بولس عندما حرّم " " (عبرانيين 25:10). إذ لا شيء أسوأ من العزلة وغياب المجتمع والعلاقة مع الآخرين.

قد يتساءل البعض إذاً: ماذا عن الرهبان، وعن المتوحدين على رؤوس الجبال؟ إنهم ليسوا بدون أصدقاء. لقد نزحوا عن جلبة الأسواق ولكن عندهم الكثيرين ممَن هم على اتفاق معهم ومرتبطون ببعضهم البعض في المسيح. وهم قد انسحبوا إلى هناك لكي يتمموا هذا الأمر. ولأن الحماسة في الأعمال تقود الكثيرين إلى النزاعات فهم قد تركوا العالم ليحصّلوا المحبة الإلهية بقوة أكبر. قد يقول المشكك: ماذا؟ إذا كان الرجل وحيداً، كيف يكون له أصدقاء؟ أنا بالواقع أتمنى لو كان ممكناً أن نعيش كلنا معاً ولكن في الوقت نفسه أن تبقى الصداقة ثابتة. إذ ليس المكان ما يصنع الصديق ، إلى هذا، فالرهبان عندهم الكثيرون ممن يحترمونهم، ولا أحد يحترم إلاّ الذي يحب. فالرهبان يصلون لكل العالم وهذا أكبر دليل على الصداقة.

وللسبب نفسه نحن نقبّل بعضنا بعضاً في القداس. حتى نكون واحداً مع أننا كثيرون. ونحن نصلي من أجل غير المؤمنين والموعوظين والمرضى وثمار الأرض والمسافرين في البر والبحر. لاحظ قوة المحبة في الصلوات وفي الأسرار المقدسة وفي التعليم. إنها سبب كل الأمور الحسنة. إذا التزمنا بهذه الوصايا مع الانتباه اللازم فسزف نقدر على تدبير الأمور الحاضرة جيداً ولحصول على الملكوت.

م ن ق و ل
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

* القديسة مونيكا أم القديس أغسطينوس
*

*طفولتها:*
*"أنت الذي جبلتها يا الله... أما أبواها فلم يعلما في ذلك الحين قيمة الدُرَّة الخارجة من أحشائهما". وُلدت سنة 332م في قرية تاغستا (سوق الأخرس الآن) بشمالي أفريقيا، وتربت تربية مسيحية صادقة. كانت وهي طفلة تترك رفيقاتها أحيانًا وتترك لعبها وتختفي وراء شجرة تركع وتصلي. وكلما كانت تكبر كانت تتفتح في قلبها رياحين المسيحية. كان جمالها بارعًا، وقامتها فارعة، وعقلها سديدًا، وحكمتها عظيمة، ونفسها كبيرة، وعاطفتها قوية. * 

*حياتها الزوجية:*
*"كانت هي خادمة خدامك يا إلهي. كل من عرفها مجّد 

اسمك القدوس الذي فيها وسبَّحه وأحبه". تزوجت مونيكا بغير إرادتها من رجلٍ وثنيٍ شريرٍ يدعى باتروشيوس، كان يشغل وظيفة كبيرة، فخُدِع أهلها به. كانت أمه حسودة شريرة كما كان الخدم أشرارًا، لكنها أيقنت بعد زواجها أن الله يريدها أن تحمل الصليب، فلم تتذمر لشرور زوجها وحماتها بل كانت تظهر لهما جمال المسيحية ووداعتها. هُزمت حماتها أمام تواضعها وطول أناتها ولم تعد تسمح للخدم أن يشوا بمونيكا لديها أو لدى باتروشيوس، بل وطلبت من ابنها جلد الخدم الأشرار. كانت مونيكا تقابل ثورات غضب زوجها بالحلم والصمت والصبر. وحينما كان يهدأ كانت تشكو له برقة وحنان ما نالها من غضبه فكان يلوم نفسه ويّعِد بإصلاح ذاته، لكنه كان يعود لسيرته الأولى. رزقت بثلاثة أولاد كان أكبرهم أغسطينوس، فكانوا موضع عنايتها وكانت تتعزى بهم عن حماقة زوجها وشراسته. * 

*حياة الصلاة مع العمل:*
*أهم ما تتصف به هذه القديسة البارة هو إيمانها بقوة الصلاة، لقد تم فيها قول الآباء: "طوبى لمن يقف على باب الصلاة". بالصلوات الحارة الخارجة من قلبها المفعم بالإيمان كسبت كلاً من زوجها الشرير وابنها الذي انحرف، شأن شباب عصره. وضعت في قلبها أنها لابد أن تربح نفس زوجها، وكان إيمانها وطيدًا حتى كانت ترشد المُعَذَبات مثلها بأن الصلاة هي مفتاح الفرج. كانت الثمرة الأولى لصلاتها هي إيمان زوجها الوثني، ففرحت لذلك جدًا ونسيت آلامها، لكنه ما لبث أن مرض ومات وترملت في شبابها. استجاب الله لدعاء مونيكا فقبل زوجها باترشيوس الإيمان في الوقت الذي كان أغسطينوس في السابعة عشر من عمره. بعد وفاة زوجها تفرغت لأولادها ولخدمة القريب وأعمال العبادة، فكانت تذهب كل يوم إلى الكنيسة. وهبها الله نعمة الدموع حتى اشتهرت بين قديسي الكنيسة بهذه الفضيلة. وكانت تخصص أوقاتًا طويلة لزيارة المرضى وخدمتهم وخدمة الفقراء وتعزية الأرامل وتقوية قلوب الزوجات المتزوجات بأزواج أشرار والأمهات اللواتي لهن أولاد شاردون. * 

*انحراف أغسطينوس:*
*أتم أغسطينوس دراسته في مدرسة مادورا Madaura بثاجست Thagaste وكان متفوقا حتى على معلميه إذ كان موهوبًا وذكيًا. أراد والده أن يرسله إلى قرطاجنة ليقضى عامين في الدراسة. وكان لا بد من قضاء سنة في بيته حتى يدبر له والده المال اللازم لنفقات الدراسة. وكانت هذه السنة تمثل وباء أفسدت حياة أغسطينوس إذ كان في بطالة وكسل لا عمل له سوى أصدقاء السوء. كان قائدًا لهم في سرقة الكمثرى من حدائق جيرانهم مع أن حديقته كانت مليئة بتلك الثمار. لكنه كان يهوى القيادة، يسرق ليلقى بالكمثرى للخنازير. برع في دراسته بقرطاجنة وفاق الجميع واشتعل قلبه بحب الحكمة. وكانت أمه تطمع له في المزيد من العلم، إذ كانت تأمل أن العلم يرتقى به إلى معرفة الله. ما أن وصل ابنها أغسطينوس إلى سن الشباب حتى انحرف انحرافًا خطيرًا، إذ أن سيدة تكبره أغوته وهو شاب صغير. ووصل الأمر به أن صار له خليلات عشيقات وابن غير شرعي. كانت نصائحها له غير مجدية على الإطلاق. فيقول أغسطينوس بعد توبته في مناجاة لله: "أمي التقية قد تكلمت، وصوتها على ما أرى كان صدى صوتك. فلأنها كانت تلح عليَّ بشدة لأعتزل الغواني وكل أنواع الفجور، لم أكن أعيرها أذنًا صاغية ولا أكترث بأقوالها، لأنها أقوال امرأة، بينما هي صادرة من لدنك. فكان امتهاني لها امتهانًا لك، وعدم اعتباري لها عدم اعتبار لأقوالك". وضعت كل ثقلها في الدموع والصلاة والصوم لكي يعيد الله ابنها. * 
*يقول                  القديس أغسطينوس: "باتت أمي تبكي عليَّ بكاءً فاق بكاء الأمهات على فقد أولادهن بالموت الجسدي.  وأنت يا مولاي قد استمعت لها. ولم تزَل تلك الدموع التي كانت تذرفها في صلواتها بين يديك حيث كانت تبلل وجه الأرض بدموعها". أخذت تركض وراءه من بلدٍ إلى بلدٍ، وهو الابن الضال، وتسأله بدون تذمر أو يأس، وبقيت على هذه الحال عشرين سنة. * 

*رؤيا مطمئنة:*
*إذ سكبت القديسة مونيكا الدموع لسنوات من أجل ابنها، وطلبت من الكاهن أن يصلي لأجله قدم لها الله تعزية في حلم. رأت نفسها تقف علي منصة خشبية وإذا بصبي مشرق الوجه يبتسم بينما كان الحزن يملأ كيانها. جاء الصبي يسألها عن سبب حزنها ودموعها المستمرة التي لا تجف، فأجابته: "إنني أبكي من أجل ضياع نفس ابني". قال لها الصبي: "انظري وتأملي أيتها الأم، في المكان الذي تقفين يقف ابنك أيضًا"، تلفتت مونيكا وإذا بها تقف علي منصة عالية ومعها ابنها أغسطينوس. روت هذا الحلم على ابنها، أما هو فقال لها: "لا تيأسي يا أمي! فربما تصيرين حرة يومًا ما مثلي" . أما هي ففي يقين بعمل الله قالت له: "كلا! إنه لم يقل لي حيث يكون ابنك تكونين، بل حيثما تقفين فهناك يقف ابنك أيضا". * 

*جهادها لخلاص ابنها:*
*في عام 382م سافر القديس أغسطينوس إلى روما بإيعاز من أصدقائه طلبًا للمجد الزمني والغنى. حاولت والدته أن تصدّه عن ذلك فلم تفلح، لذلك عزمت على السفر معه. احتال عليها بقوله أنه ذاهب ليودع صديقًا له على السفينة تاركًا إيّاها غارقة في دموعها. طلب حاكم ميلان من حاكم روما أستاذًا للبيان فأرسل إليه أغسطينوس، هناك التقى بالقديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلان. أحبه أغسطينوس وأعجب بعظاته لما فيها من قوة البيان، دون أن يهتم بخلاص نفسه. لم تستسلم القديسة مونيكا بل أبحرت إلى ميلان لتلتقي بابنها. توسلت في إحدى المرات إلى القديس أمبروسيوس أن يتناقش مع ابنها ليردّه إلى صوابه. ولكنه اعتذر، لأنه كان يدرك أنه لا جدوى من النقاش مع إنسان يعتز بعقله وذكائه وله أسلوب في المراوغة، وطلب إليها الأسقف أن تصلي. لكنها ألحَّت عليه أكثر، فردَّ عليها بعبارة مشهورة: "اذهبي في طريقك والرب يباركك. ثقِ يا امرأة أن ابن هذه الدموع لن يهلك". * 
*تركها أغسطينوس إلى روما حيث الشهرة، وكانت الأم تبكي وتتوسل إلى ولدها لكي يبقى إلى جوارها، ليس من أجل راحتها وحنانها وشوقها إليه، إنما كانت دموعها من أجل بُعدِه عن الله، لأنه لم يكن قد نال نعمة العماد بعد ولم تكن هناك بارقة أمل في توبته. أخيرًا بعد هذه السنوات الطويلة أتت نصيحة الأسقف ثمارها وأنبتت دموع الأم غرسًا مباركًا. تاب أغسطينوس وحق أن يُدعى "ابن الدموع"، وصارت له أمه مونيكا أمًا بالجسد والروح، فقد تمخضت به وولدته إنسانًا للعالم، وناحت عليه حتى ولدته ابنًا للمسيح والكنيسة. يتذكر أغسطينوس بعد توبته ومعرفته لله أمه ودموعها السخية فيقول في مناجاته لله: "خادمتك، عبدتك، التي حملتني في الجسد لأولد للنور الزمني. وحملتني في القلب لأولد للنور الأبدي. أمي التي أنا أؤمن أن كل ما يفيض فيَّ من حياة يرجع إليها، إلى الدموع الأمينة إلى الدموع الدائمة، إلى دموع أمي وُهِبْتُ حتى لا أهلك". سافرت إلى ميلان بإيطاليا وحضرت عماد ابنها أغسطينوس على يد أسقفها العظيم أمبروسيوس مرشده الروحي، وكانت فرحتها لا توصف. وارتفع قلبها إلى عرش الله مع من كانوا يسبحون قائلين: "نسبحك ونباركك يا الله. بالحقيقة نعترف أنك ربنا. الأرض وملؤها تسجد لك أيها الآب الأزلي. أنت الذي يقف أمامك الملائكة والرئاسات والسلاطين والقوات. أنت الذي يسجد أمامك الشاروبيم والسيرافيم يمجدونك على الدوام صارخين بغير سكوت قائلين قدوس قدوس قدوس". * 
*بعد العماد أراد أغسطينوس العودة إلى أفريقيا فرافقته أمه مونيكا في السفينة وكانت تقول له: "يا بُنيَّ إن بقائي على الأرض أضحى فضوليًا، ولا أدري لماذا لا أزال حية، لأنه لم يبقَ لي شهوة أطمع فيها فلقد تحققت رغباتي كلها". وبعد خمسة أيام من هذا الكلام مرضت مرضها الأخير الذي عبر بها إلى الأبدية. وقالت لابنها: "ادفنِّي أينما شئت. أسألك فقط أن تذكرني دائمًا أمام هيكل الله أينما كنت وحيثما اتجهت". وفارقت روحها جسدها وانطلقت إلى المسيح الذي أحبته وهي تصلي وتتشفع بالعذراء الطاهرة والقديسين سنة 387م، ولها من العمر ست وخمسين سنة. يُعلق القديس أغسطينوس على انتقال أمه بقوله: "كنت أشعر بأمواج من الأحزان تثور في أحشائي. وكنت أتماسك لكي لا أذرف الدمع أمام أمي وهي في لحظاتها الأخيرة، بل كنت جاثيًا أمامها كمن يجثو أمام الأيقونات في الكنيسة".

عن موقع الأنبا تكلا..
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*الشهيدة رفقة وأولادها الخمسة...







تكشف سيرة القديسة رفقة وأولادها عن اهتمام الأسرة المسيحية بالتمتع بالإكليل السماوي. فلم يكن يشغل قلب هذه الأرملة إلا أن تتمتع مع أولادها الخمس بالأحضان الإلهية, مهما كلفهم الثمن. لذا لم تفقد هذه الأسرة سعادتها وسط الآلام, بل تحولت الأتعاب إلى مصدر فرح جماعي لهم ، وشهادة حية أمام الجماهير لينالوا خبرة هذه الأسرة ويتخذوا منها مثالاً وقدوة حسنة ، ومن جانب آخر إذ ارتفعت قلوب أعضاء الأسرة إلى السماء أرسل الله ملاكه عدة مرات لكي يسند القلوب المتألمة ويوجهها ويبهجها! فالحياة المقدسة مفرحة للمؤمنين وللسمائيين.*

* ترمّلت هذه السيدة وكانت أمًا لخمسة أبناء وهم (أغاثون ) و( بطرس ) و (يوحنا ) و( آمون ) و( أمونه ) . وكان موطنهم قامولا مركز قوص بجوار الأقصر محافظة قنا. اهتمت الأم بتربية أولادها في الرب، فالتهبت مشاعرهم بحب اللَّه الفائق.*

* أعلن لهم ملاك الرب في رؤيا أنهم سينالون إكليل الشهادة بشبرا بالقرب من الإسكندرية، وأن أجسادهم ستنقل إلى نقرها بمحافظة البحيرة (وهي جزء من مدينة دمنهور الحالية).*
* إذ تمتعت الأم وأولادها برؤية رئيس الملاك ميخائيل امتلئوا فرحًا. فكانوا يترقبون تمتعهم بإكليل الاستشهاد الذي تهيئوا له كل أيام حياتهم.*

* وعندما أمر الإمبراطور الروماني الجاحد دكلديانوس بهدم الكنائس، وحرق الكتب المقدسة، وتعذيب المسيحيين حتى ينكروا الإيمان ويقبلو الوثنية ، جمعت القديسة رفقة أولادها لتحثهم علي الثبات في الإيمان. ذكَّرتهم بقول الرب: "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق"، "لا تخافوا من الموت" كما قالت لهم : " إن أعظم عطية يقدمها الإنسان هي حياته، يقدمها بغير تردد ولا ندم، بل بكل فرحٍ وشجاعة " ٍ.*
* وقفت الأم مع أولادها للصلاة والتوسل إلي اللَّه لكي يرحم كنيسته ويثبت شعبه في الإيمان.*
* بينما كانوا يصلون ظهر لهم ملاك الرب، وأعلن لهم أنهم سينالون إكليل الشهادة علي اسم السيد المسيح. عزاهم الملاك وبشرهم قائلاً: "الرب معكم ويقويكم حتى تكملوا جهادكم، فلا تخافوا الموت، ولا تجزعوا منه، اشهدوا للرب"، فشعروا بفرحٍ عجيبٍ لا مثيل له.*

* الآن وقد حان الوقت فرحوا ووزعوا مالهم على المحتاجين ثم توجهوا إلى ديونيسيوس القائد والي بلدة قوص. وعندما طلب الوالي منهم التبخير للأوثان والجحود بالإيمان المسيحي فصرخوا جميعًا: "نحن مسيحيون، لا نعبد سوى رب السماء والأرض الذي بيده جميع البشر". حاول القائد إغراءهم بهبات كثيرة، كما هددهم بالموت إن اعترفوا باسم المسيح. لكنهم أعلنوا شوقهم نحو الموت ليلتقوا مع محبوبهم المسيح وجهًا لوجه. وهناك اعترفوا بإيمانهم بثبات، فابتدأ يعذبهم عذابًا شديدًا، مبتدئًا بأمهم التي أثبتت صبرًا واحتمالاً، بل وكانت تشجع أولادها. وهكذا عذَّب الأبناء الخمسة كلهم، وبسبب ثباتهم وما احتملوه من عذاب آمن كثيرون وأعلنوا إيمانهم واستشهدوا لأجل اسم المسيح . أما القديسة رفقة وأولادها فوضعهم الوالي في السجن الذي كان محتشدًا بجموعٍ غفيرةٍ من الشعب مع أساقفة وكهنة.*

* ولما كان الابن الأكبر( أغاثون ) وكان مقدم بلدته ومحبوبًا من مواطنيه، وبسببه هو وأمه واخوته استشهد كثيرون، أشار البعض على القائد بأن يرسلهم إلى أرمانيوس والي الإسكندرية حيث لا يعرفهم أحد هناك. ولما كان أرمانيوس غائبًا في بلدة شبرا، فقد أُرسلوا إلى هناك. وبعد أن عذبهم عذابًا مؤلمًا بخلع أسنانهم، ألقاهم جميعًا في السجن حيث ظهر لهم رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل للمرة الثانية، وشجعهم وشفى أجسادهم. وفي الصباح دُهش الجند وكل جمهور الشعب، إذ لم يروا علامة واحدة من الجراحات على أجسادهم. صرخت الجماهير تُعلن إيمانها بالرب يسوع، فأمر الوالي بقتل كل من آمن وقبل المسيح .*

* وضع الوالي القديسة رفقة وأولادها على أسرّة من حديد وأوقد نارًا تحتهم، ولم يُصب أحد منهم بشيء، بل أرسل اللَّه مطرًا بعد ثلاث ساعات أطفأ النيران، واعترف جمهور غفير بالسيد المسيح رباً وإلهاً واستشهدوا.*
* لم يتحرك قلب الوالي بل ازداد عنادًا وأمر بتقطيع أعضاء هؤلاء القديسين ووضع الخلّ ومادة الجير عليهم. فظهر لهم رئيس الملائكة للمرة الثالثة وأنار حولهم وشفاهم. فألقاهم الوالي في السجن مقيّدين بسلاسل فسمعوا صوتًا يقول: "جهادكم قد اقترب، وها أنا أعددت لكم أكاليل الحياة".*
* أمر الوالي بصلبهم منكسي الرؤوس، ثم وضعهم في خلقين (برميل)، فانقلب الخلقين بالزيت المغلي على الجنود المكلفين بتعذيبهم فماتوا. ثم أمر بقطع رؤوسهم وطرح أجسادهم في البحر.*
* وهنا أُعلن لرجل مسيحي ثري من نقرها من أعمال البحيرة، بواسطة رؤيا أن يحفظ هذه الأجساد، فقدم للجند بعض المال وأخذ الأجساد منهم قبل أن يرموها ، وحفظها عنده حتى زال الاضطهاد.*

* وعندما حلّ الخراب بمدينة نقرها نقل المؤمنون الأجساد إلى مدينة ديبي في كنيسة الشهيد مارمينا , وظلت هناك حتى نُقلت إلى سنباط نسبة إلى حاكمها الروماني سنابيط . ومازالت هذه الأجساد الطاهرة في الكنيسة التي بُنيت على اسمهم ببلدة سنباط في محافظة الغربية. وكان استشهادهم في اليوم السابع من شهر توت القبطي .*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*دولاجي الأم الشهيدة*





    تُعتبر هذه الشهيدة بكر شهداء إسنا وشفيعة المدينة، ويعتبرها البعض شفيعة الصعيد كله.
 في زمن الاضطهاد الذي أثاره الطاغية دقلديانوس كانت منطقة إسنا بالصعيد الأعلى غنية بقديسيها من إكليروس وعلمانيين، متبتلين ومتزوجين. 
 قام أريانوس والي أنصنا برحلة تجول في بلاد الصعيد ليرى مدى تنفيذ مراسيم سيده الإمبراطور، ولكي يشبع شهوة قلبه الداخلية في تعذيب المسيحيين وقتلهم، وقد تردد علي هذه المدينة علي الأقل ثلاث مرات.

    الزيارة الأولي: قدمت المدينة باكورة شهدائها القديسة الأم دولاجي وأولادها.

    الزيارة الثانية: قدمت المدينة بعض أراخنة الشعب.

    الزيارة الثالثة: استشهدت الرشيدة وكل أهل المدينة، أما الثلاثة فلاحين فاستشهدوا إما في هذه الزيارة أو في زيارة لاحقة أثناء عودة أريانا وجنوده من جنوب إسنا.



    لقاء مع الصبية القديسين:

    لم نسمع شيئًا عن زوج القديسة الأم دولاجي، ولا نعرف حتى اسمه، إذ يبدو أنها كانت أرملة. 
يذكر التاريخ أنها كانت غنية وزعت ما لديها علي الفقراء والمساكين. وحالما دخل أريانوس والي أنصنا مدينة إسنا قابله أربعة صبية أشقاء وهم صوروس وهرمان وأبانوفا وشنطاس، كانوا يسوقون دابة محملة بالبطيخ. 
فأوقفهم وأمرهم أن يسيروا معه للسجود للأوثان، 
لكن الصبية الشجعان أبوا وأعلنوا مسيحيتهم. 
حاول معهم بالإغراء فلم يفلح، فأخذ الوالي يتوعدهم بأنه سيلحق بهم التعذيب حتى الموت، وإذ لاحظ إصرارهم على التمسك بالإيمان أمهلهم لكي يتراجعوا عن إصرارهم.



*   الأم دولاجي تشجع أولادها:
*
    طار الخبر إلى أمهم التقية والشجاعة دولاجي، والتي تُحسب مفخرة من مفاخر الشهداء. هّبت مسرعة إلى مكانهم. وأمام الوالي كانت تشجعهم وتقويهم، فامتلأ أريانوس غيظًا، وأمر بحبسهم جميعًا، تمهيدًا لمحاكمتهم.



*  الأم تُعد أولادها للاستشهاد:
*
    في داخل السجن أخذت الأم دولاجي تصلّي مع أولادها. كانت تطلب عونًا إلهيًا ليثبت هؤلاء الأولاد الصغار. استطاعت الأم بأحاديثها العذبة أن ترفع قلوب أولادها إلى السماء، وأن يشتهوا نوال أكاليل المجد. وفي الليل ظهرت لهم السيدة العذراء، وكانت تشجعهم وتخبرهم بأن السيد المسيح قد أعدّ لهم مكانًا أبديًا في السموات. وقد كانت الرؤيا مشجعة لهم ومقوية لإيمانهم.



*    محاكمتهم:
*
    في الصباح استدعاهم الوالي، وحاول معهم مرة أخرى أن يبخروا للآلهة، فإذا بالأم دولاجي تصرخ معلنة إيمانها المسيحي هي وأولادها، قائلة: "إني مسيحية مؤمنة بالسيد المسيح الذي خلق السموات والأرض والبحار والأنهار وكل ما فيها". وكان من خلفها أبناؤها الذين كانوا يهتفون "نحن مسيحيون" وأنهم يرفضون عبادة الآلهة الكاذبة.
 أُلقيت الأم وأولادها في السجن لتنفيذ حكم الإعدام.



*    استشهادهم:*

    امتلأ أريانوس غضبًا وأمر بقطع رؤوسهم،
* على أن يُذبح أولادها على ركبتيها الواحد تلو الآخر،* وفيما كانوا يفعلون ذلك كانت ترتل وتصلي، وأخيرًا قطعوا رأسها. 
مازالت أجسادهم الطاهرة بالكنيسة التي تحمل اسمهم بمدينة إسنا حتى الآن. 
تحتفل الكنيسة بعيد استشهادهم في السادس من شهر بشنس. 
ظلت كنيسة السيدة الأم دولاجي تحت مستوى الأرض مدة حتى قام المرحوم الأميرلاى أبادير أديب ببناء كنيسة في نفس المكان على سطح الأرض. 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*الشهيدة جوليتا أو يوليطة وأبنها قرياقوس
*





    تكشف لنا قصة استشهاد القديسين يوليطة وطفلها الصغير قرياقوس عن قوة الإيمان الذي تحدي الإمبراطورية الرومانية بكل أسلحتها وسلطانها، وتحدى العذابات والألم، بل وتحدي المشاعر الطبيعية كالأمومة ليحيا المؤمن أشبه بكائن سماوي يفوق الزمن.



    القديسة يوليطة:

    قسّم الرومان منطقة آسيا الصغرى (تركيا) إلى عدة أقاليم رومانية مثل ليكاؤنية وكيليكية وكبادوكية وبيسيدية وفريجينية وجاليتا الخ. لكل إقليم عاصمته. وُلدت القديسة يوليطة في مدينة أيقونية عاصمة ليكاؤنية. وهي تنحدر من سلالة ملوك آسيا، لها مركزها الاجتماعي المرموق بجوار غناها وجمالها وتقواها. كانت محبة لخدمة الفقراء والمحتاجين. تزوّجت رجلاً تقيًا يخاف الرب، وأنجبت منه طفلاً بهي الطلعة حسن المنظر أسمياه قرياقوس، وهي مشتقة من غريغوريوس أو جريجوري. توفي الزوج في ريعان شبابه وترك قرياقوس مع الأرملة الشابة يوليطة. عندما شدّد دقلديانوس اضطهاده على المسيحيين هناك أرادت ترك مدينتها طلبًا للسلام لتذهب إلى مكان آمن حيث لا يعرفها أحد. فقد بدأ الحاكم الروماني دومتيانوس في نشر الاضطهاد في جميع مدن الإقليم بكل وحشية. خشيت الأم لئلا إذا قُتلت يقع طفلها الصغير في أيدي الوثنيين فلا يتمتع بالإيمان المسيحي.



    إلى سلوكية ثم إلى طرسوس:

    أخذت طفلها قرياقوس الذي كان عمره ثلاث سنوات، وكان جميلاً جدًا وجذابًا، مع اثنين من خدمها وذهبت أولاً إلى سلوكية بسوريا، حيث وجدت حاكمها الروماني أشد عنفًا وقسوة من حاكم ليكاؤنية في تعذيبه للمسيحيين، ومن ثمّة تركت المدينة وذهبت إلى طرسوس عاصمة كيليكية. كان وصولها إلى المدينة مع وصول الحاكم إسكندر وحاشيته معه، فتعرّفوا عليها وفى الحال قادوها إلى السجن. أما الجاريتان فهربتا من وجه الجنود، ولكنهما كانتا تتبعان يوليطة وابنها وتنظران إليهما من بعيد.



    دعوة للاستشهاد:

    بعد هروبها من وجه الاستشهاد مرتين خوفًا علي إيمان طفلها شعرت حين أُلقي القبض عليها بسلامٍ داخلي. أدركت أن عناية الله التي دعتها للاستشهاد كفيلة برعاية ابنها والحفاظ علي إيمانه.



    محاكمة يوليطا:

    لما أحضروها لتُحاكم، وقفت أمام إسكندر ممسكة بيد ابنها. اندهش الحاكم الروماني لجمالها الفائق وصغر سنها، وتعجّب لهذا الطفل البهي الطلعة، فنزل من كرسيه ودنا منها ودار بينهما الحوار التالي: ما هو اسمك أيتها الحسناء؟ ومن أين أتيت؟ أنا مسيحية. مسيحية! هل أنت من أتباع المصلوب؟ نعم أنا مسيحية! ألا تعلمين أن ملكنا المعظم قد أمر بتعذيب جميع المسيحيين وقتلهم؟ نعم أنا أعلم ذلك. كيف إذن تجاهرين وتعترفين أنك مسيحية؟! ألا تخافين الموت؟ ألا تنظرين إلى جمالك؟ اعلم أيها الوالي أن جميع المسيحيين مستعدون للعذاب والموت من أجل مسيحهم القدوس. وثق أن تعذيبكم وقتلكم لهم يزيدهم شجاعة وعددًا. ألا ترهبون الموت؟ كلا! لأن الموت هو طريقنا للحياة مع إلهنا الحي يسوع المسيح، وجميعنا نشتاق إلى هذا اليوم. ثار الحاكم جدًا وحكم عليها بالتعذيب، وأُخذ قرياقوس من بين يديها بالرغم من دموعه وتوسلاته. وحمله الحاكم على ركبتيه في محاولة لتهدئته، لكن عيني الطفل وأذنيه كانت متجهة فقط نحو أمه. وأثناء تعذيبها كانت يوليطة تردد: "أنا مسيحية" فصرخ قرياقوس بشدة: "وأنا أيضًا مسيحي". استشاط الحاكم غضبًا، وأمر بتجريد القديسة يوليطة من ثيابها وجلدها حتى يتمزق جسمها.



    استشهاد الطفل كيرياكوس:

    بينما كان الجلادون يضربون القديسة يوليطة بكل وحشية أمام ابنها، كانت تصرخ: "أنا مسيحية!" كانت تحتمل الألم بإيمان وفرح وهي تنظر إلى ابنها كمن تسنده للثبات علي إيمانه. كان الوالي يلاطف الطفل وأراد أن يقبّله، لكن الطفل لم يعره اهتمامًا بل كان متجهًا نحو أمه. أخيرًا في محاولة الطفل للتخلص من يديْ إسكندر للذهاب إلى أمه، ركله ونشب أظافره في وجهه، فاستشاط إسكندر غضبًا وأمسك برجل الطفل وقذفه من على السلم، فكُسرت جمجمته واستشهد في الحال. وبدلاً من أن تتأسف أمه على موته، قدمت الشكر لله لأنه وُهب لابنها إكليل الاستشهاد.



    استشهاد القديسة يوليتة:

    ضاعف موقفها هذا من غضب الحاكم الذي شدّد عذاباتها حتى قُطع جنبيها، وأخيرًا أمر بقطع رأسها بحد السيف وإلقاء جثمانها وجثمان ابنها في الموضع الذي تُلقي فيه قمامة المدينة. ربط الجلادون حبلاً في رقبتها وسدّوا فمها حتى لا تنطق بعبارة: "أنا مسيحية"، ثم ساقوها إلى ساحة الاستشهاد. هناك سألتهم أن يصبروا عليها قليلاً. فركعت القديسة وصلّت إلى ربنا يسوع قائلة: "أشكرك يا إلهي القدوس لأنك دعوت ابني الحبيب قرياقوس قبلي. وبأخذك إياه من هذه الحياة الفانية وضعته مع مصاف ملائكتك وقديسيك في فردوس النعيم. الآن أتوسل إليك يا مخلصي الصالح أن تقبل روح أَمتك يوليتا. وأن تجعلني مع العذارى الحكيمات اللواتي دخلن إلى المساكن العلوية النقية البهية الطاهرة، حيث أباركك يا يسوع إلهي مع أبيك الصالح وروحك القدوس إلى الأبد آمين". إذ أكملت صلاتها رشمت ذاتها بعلامة الصليب المقدس وسلّمت رقبتها للجلادين فقطعوا رأسها. وألقوا بجسدها مع ابنها خارج المدينة، وكان ذلك حوالي سنة 304م.



    جسدا الشهيدين:

    تقدمت الخادمتان سرًا وأخذتا الجسدين ودفنتاهما في حقلٍ بالقرب من المدينة. حين انتهى زمن الاضطهاد بمُلك قسطنطين، تقدّمت إحدى الخادمتين وكشفت عن مكان القبر، ويُقال أن عظام القديس قرياقوس قد نُقلت في القرن الرابع إلى إنطاكية. إنك في سنك الصغير وعقلك الناضج احتملت الآلام بطريقة موحشة يا قرياقوص المنتصر... تعالوا وانظروا يا جميع الناس مشهدًا جديدًا ونادرًا. من رأى واليًا ظالمًا مهزومًا أمام طفل صغير؟ يا للمنظر العجيب، فإنه يرضع من ثديي أمه ويهتف أثناء الرضاعة: لا تخافي يا أمي من تعذيب سلطان هذا العالم، لأن المسيح قوة للذين يؤمنون به.



    عن ليتورجية بيزنطية:

    السلام لك يا قرياقوس القديس، لأنك في الثالثة من عمرك غلبت العدوّ وما لديه من آلات تعذيب كثيرة. (لحن بيزنطي).

    العيد يوم 16 يونيو.
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

* الشهيدة صوفية وبناتها العذارى الشهيدات*






    قبول الإيمان بالمسيحية كانت صوفيا من عائلة شريفة بإنطاكية، قبلت الإيمان بالمسيحية. ورُزقت بثلاث بنات دعتهن بهذه الأسماء: بيستس أي الإيمان، وهلبيس أي الرجاء، وأغابي أي المحبة. لما كبرن قليلاً مضت بهن إلى روما لتعلّمهن العبادة وخوف الله. فاحت رائحة المسيح الذكية في حياة الأم صوفيا وبناتها، فكانت النساء يأتين من كل أنحاء المملكة يتمتعن باللقاء الروحي الممتع معهن. تحوّل بيتهن إلى مركز كرازي لنشر الإيمان المسيحي. كما كنّ يعطين اهتمامًا لرد النفوس التي خارت بسبب الضيق.



    الإمبراطور هادريان يستدعيهن:

    بلغ أمرهن إلى الملك أدريانوس الوثني فأمر بإحضارهن إليه. فشرعت أمهن تعظهن وتصبرهن لكي يثبتن على الإيمان بالسيد المسيح، وتقول لهن: "إيّاكن أن تخور عزيمتكن ويغُرّكن مجد هذا العالم الزائل فيفوتكن المجد الدائم. أصبرن حتى تصرن مع عريسكن المسيح وتدخلن معه النعيم". وكان عمر الكبيرة اثنتي عشرة سنة، والثانية إحدى عشرة سنة، والصغيرة تسع سنين.



    محاكمتهن:

    إذ وقفن أمام الإمبراطور سألهن: "هل أنتن اللواتي يعبدن المضلّ، وتضلّلن نساء مدينتنا؟" أجابت الأم [نحن لا نضلّل أحدًا، إنما ننقذ النفوس من ضلال الخطية والموت". من أنتِ أيتها المرأة العجوز؟ ومن هنّ أولئك الفتيات؟ أنا مسيحية، أعبد ربي وإلهي يسوع المسيح، وهؤلاء الفتيات بناتي. أيّ جُرمٍ تفعلينه أيتها المجنونة! هل تعلمين مصير الذين يعترفون بهذه الديانة؟ أليس لك قلب حتى تدفعين وتُغرّرين بهؤلاء الفتيات الجميلات؟ إنني أصبح مجرمة إن لم أشهد لربي يسوع المسيح، وأنا أعلم تمامًا أن خلع هذا الجسد هو عقاب من تعترف بالرب يسوع، فلي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذلك أفضل جدًا. أما بناتي فلسن أقل مني في محبتهن لله. - سيكون لهن مراكز عالية. ويعاملن معاملة الأميرات ويلبسن الحُليّ والجواهر الغالية الثمينة. المراكز العالية لأهل العالم، والجواهر ليست من طبع الذين يريدون الأكاليل السمائية والحياة الأبدية. إن عقلك قد ذهب أيتها العجوز المجنونة. إنني سأقتلك وبناتك معك. أمر الملك غاضبًا بسجنهم حتى الصباح لكي يبدأ في تعذيبهن. أما القديسة صوفية فقد دعت بناتها للثبات في الإيمان وفي محبة المسيح إلى النفس الأخير، فقالت البنات الثلاثة لأمهن "لن نترك الإيمان بل نحن معكِ إلى النفس الأخير". وفي الصباح الباكر أحضروا الأم صوفية وبناتها للمثول أمام الملك الذي أخذ يوعد الأم والبنات بعطايا كثيرة فلم يتراجعن، ثم أجابته الابنة بستس قائلة: أيها الملك لسنا في احتياج إلى عطاياك، ولن نترك إلهنا المسيح. ما اسمك؟ وكم عمرك؟ أنا بستس (الإيمان) وعمري 12 عامًا. بل اشك أن هذه العجوز هي السبب في عدم سجودك لإلهتنا. اسجدي لكي تنعمي بما سأعطيه لك. أنا لا أسجد إلا لربي يسوع المسيح. أما هذه الحجارة فقد قال عنها الله في سفر المزامير لها أعين ولا تبصر، لها آذان ولا تسمع، لها مناخير ولا تشم، لها أيدي ولا تلمس، لها أرجل ولا تمشي. ما هذا الذي تتكلمين به؟ كيف تجدفين على الآلهة؟ اترك ضلال طريقك وهذه الأوثان، وتذوّق حلاوة ومحبة ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. طلب الملك منها أن تسجد للأوثان فيزوّجها لأحد عظماء المملكة وينعم عليها بإنعامات جزيلة، فلم تمتثل لأمره. أمر بضربها بالمطارق وأن تقطع ثدياها وتوقد نار تحت قازان به ماء يغلي وتوضع فيه. كان الرب معها ينقذها ويمنحها القوة والسلام، فدهش الحاضرون ومجدوا الله، ثم أمر بقطع رأسها. أما القديسة فأخذت تصلّي وتسبح الله وسط الأتون، وإذ بملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجعل النيران مثل ندى بارد. وحينما رأى الإمبراطور أن النيران لم تمسّها بسوء أمر بضرب رقبتها بحد السيف فنالت إكليل الشهادة. بعد ذلك قدّموا له الثانية فتكلم الملك معها قائلاً: أيتها الصبيّة الجميلة ما اسمك؟ وكم عمرك؟ اسمي هلبيس (الرجاء) وعمري إحدى عشر سنة. طبعًا رأيتِ أختك وكيف أنهَت حياتها بهذه الطريقة المؤلمة، وأنا متأكد أنك ستتركين ذاك المسيح الذي سيُنهي حياتكن. أختي بدأت حياة جديدة في السماء وأريد أن أكون مثلها. لابد من قتلك. لي رجاء فيك أيها الملك أن أكون مثل أختي. أرى أنكِ تهذين. إنها الحقيقة، "ليّ الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح". أي ربح في الموت؟ الحياة الأبدية التي لا تعرفها أنت أيها الملك. فلما سمع الملك هذه الكلمات التي تفوق سن هلبيس غضب جدًا، وأمر الجند المكلّفين بمهام التعذيب أن تُحرق بالنيران. وإذ لم يفد حرقها لأن رئيس جند الرب كان معها، أمر بتقطيعها إربًا إربًا، وفي صيحات عالية أخذ يقول اضربوها بالسياط، اقطعوا رقبتها بالسيف. فأخذ الجند هلبيس وقطعوا رقبتها، ونالت إكليل الشهادة. أما الصغيرة فقد خافت عليها أمها أن تجزع من العذاب فكانت تقوّيها وتصبِّرها. ثم دعاها الملك قائلاً: لقد رأيتِ بعينيّ رأسك ماذا حدث لأختيكِ، فلا تكوني مثلهن ذي رأي خاطئ أيتها الوحيدة. أُختاي ذهبنا إلى السماء وأريد أن أذهب إليهما. ما اسمك؟ وكم عمرك؟ اسمي أغابي (المحبة) وعمري 7 سنوات. ارجعي إلى عقلك وتطلّعي إلى جمالك. عقلي وقلبي في محبة يسوع المسيح. اخرسي. فلما أمر الملك أن تعصر بالهنبازين وتُطرح في النار، صلّت ورسمت وجهها بعلامة الصليب وانطرحت فيها، فأبصر الحاضرون ثلاثة رجال بثياب بيض محيطين بها والأتون كالندى البارد. فتعجبوا وآمن كثيرون بالسيد المسيح. فأمر الملك بقطع رؤوسهم، ثم أمر أن تُجعل في جنبيّ الفتاة أسياخ محماة في النار، وكان الرب يقوّيها فلم تشعر بألم. أخيرًا أمر بقطع رأسها ففعلوا كذلك. وهكذا أكملن جهادهن على الأرض، وأصبحن أمثلة طيبة وقدوة حسنة صالحة إلى أجيال عديدة، وهذا يرجع إلى تربية الأم التربية المسيحية الحقّة التي ليس فيها شائبة. حملت أمهن أجسادهن إلى خارج المدينة وجلست تبكي عليهن وتسألهن أن يطلبن من السيد المسيح أن يأخذ نفسها هي أيضًا، فقبل الرب سؤلها وصعدت روحها إلى السماء، فأتى بعض المؤمنين وأخذوا الأجساد وكفّنوها ودفنوها بإكرام جزيل. أما الملك أدريانوس فقد أصابه الرب بمرض في عينيه فأعماهما، وتدوَّد جسمه ومات ميتة شنيعة، وانتقم الرب منه لأجل العذارى القديسات.
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

* دهوم وابنتها وحفيدتها الشهيدات 
*

*استدعاؤها بعد أن استشهد الزوج أرسل الملك اليهودي يستدعي الزوجة دهوم بنت أذمع من نجران؛ وطلب منها الحضور لتجحد مسيحها وإلا تموت. 
*
*لقاء مع النجرانيات إذ جاءها الرسول نزلت مع ابنتها وحفيدتها من المنزل متجهة نحو الملك. اجتمع حولها كثير من النساء المسيحيات واليهوديات والوثنيات. 
*
*التقين بهن، وقد ظهرت علامات الفرح والبهجة على وجهها. وفي حديث طويل معهن قالت لهن: "أيتها النساء النجرانيات، أنتن تعلمن إني مسيحية. وتعلمن جنسي وعشيرتي، فلديّ من الذهب والفضة الكثير، وأيضًا العبيد والإماء، ولا يعوزني شيء. لقد قُتل زوجي من أجل المسيح، فإن شئتُ أن أصير لرجلٍ فإن كثيرين يطلبونني. لديّ أربعين ألف دينارًا في خزينتي غير ما تركه لي زوجي مع حُليّ وجواهر وحجارة كريمة... 
*
*إنني اليوم أتمتع بالفرح كأيام عرسي الأول، وقد زينت بناتي الثلاث للسيد المسيح عِوض زواجهن... لقد دخلت مرفوعة الجبين في زفافي الأول. والآن اذهب إلى المسيح ربي وإلهي وإله بناتي مرفوعة الجبين".*
* محاكمتها إذ التقت بالملك اليهودي طلب منها أن تقول بأن المسيح إنسان وأن تبصق على الصليب وتمضي إلى بيتها هي ومن معها. دُهشت الحفيدة لكلمات الملك، وكانت في التاسعة من عمرها. وإذ سمعت ذلك بصقت على الملك وقالت: "يعلم الله أن جدتي أشرف منك ومن أمك، وعشيرتي أنبل من عشيرتك يا أيها القاتل ربّك!" مذبحة قاسية إذ سمع الملك ذلك أمر بإلقاء الجدة على الأرض وذبح الحفيدة على وجهها حتى يسيل دم الحفيدة في فم الجدة، ثم ذُبحت والدتها آمة على صدر أمها وسال دمها في فمها. 
*
*أقامها الملك، وفي سخرية قال لها: "كيف تتذوقين دم حفيدتك وابنتك؟" أجابته دهوم: "إني أتذوقه كقربانٍ طاهرٍ لا عيب فيه". فأمر الملك بقطع رقبتها وكان ذلك في 20 نوفمبر (تشرين الثاني) من عام 523م.*




*موقع الأنبا تكلا...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

أم الغلابة (أم عبد السيد) 

سيرة وأعمال هذه البارة هي امتداد لأنبياء الله القديسين ... وقد كانت قديستنا بستان مغروس وسط صراعات العالم المملوء بالشر، لكنها روت شجرتها بالدموع والجهاد والاحتمال ، فآوت إليها طيور كثيرة. 
كانت المرحلة الأولى من حياتها في بلاد الصعيد، فكرزت وبشرت في القرى والنجوع بين نفوس كادت أن تهلك في ظلام الخطية وعبودية الشر. 
ثم دبرت عناية الله أن تنتقل مع أسرتها إلى حي شبرا، وكان ذلك في أواخر الخمسينات ، فاشتهرت آنذاك بمحبتها وخدمتها للفقراء، حتى لقبت "بأم الغلابة". 
وكان كثيرون يأتون لزيارتها في بيتها البسيط، منتفعين من خبراتها الروحية العميقة واختباراتها المعاشة مع الرب وقديسيه، منهم رجال إكليروس من مختلف الأديرة والكنائس: وقد جملت بمواهب الروح القدس .. فحدثت بصلواتها بركات ومعجزات عديدة.. 
إن حياة هذه السيدة توبخ جيلنا المعاصر، فقد صرنا نقترب إلى الرب بالفم ونكرمه بالشفاه، وأما قلوبنا فمبتعده عنه بعيداً (مت 15: 8).... 

فجاءت هذه السيرة كصوت صارخ، وبالأخص للمتهمين بالعمل الاجتماعي في الكنائس، ليتعلموا جيداً ، إن أعمال الرحمة، هي مدخل هام للأبدية، والتقصير في خدمة الفقراء يدفع البعض إلى الإنحراف أو الإرتداد أمام الضغوط الإقتصادية الواسعة. 
ولدت أردينا مليكة يوسف (أم الغلابة) في عام 1910 بقرية الشيخ علام (مركز الكوامل/سوهاج)، من أسرة ثرية جداً تمتلك العديد من الأطيان والسواقي. وقد ماتت أمها بعد ولادتها بأربعين يوماً .. فاحتوتها أحضان شقيقتها دندية (هي أكبر شقيقاتها من جهة الأب). 
أما والدها فقد كان رجلاً ذو سطوة ومهابة في بلدته. وكلمته نافذة كالسيف على الجميع .. كما كانت له هواية رديئة في إستحضار الجان والتعامل معه، فزاد هذا الأمر من سطوته وجبروته. حتى تحجر قلبه وتجمدت مشاعره تجاه وصايا الرب، فحاد عن طريقه المستقيم. 
فحرمت هذه الطفلة الصغيرة ذبائحه لأنها ناتجة من مال حرام، وفضلت الأطعمة البسيطة القليلة عوض الأطعمة الفاخرة الدنسة. 
وقد تمتعت في صغرها بنضوج روحي مبكر ، رغم التيتم وقسوة الأب، حتى كانت تهرب من البيت في سن السابعة من عمرها. وتسير على قدميها لمسافات بعيدة، لتصلي بأحدى الكنائس التي تبعد عن قريتها كثيراً .. كما تدربت منذ حداثة عهدها على أصوام الكنيسة، رغم معاندة ومعارضة والدها، والذي كان كحد تعبيرها .. يفتح فمها بالقوة ويضع بداخله شوربة اللحم، حتى يكسر صومها فتفطر. 
فكانت تعود للصوم مرة أخرى في قوة وإصرار على التنسك والزهد. وهكذا شقت هذه البارة طريقاً يجمعها بالرب منذ الصبا، رغم العراقيل والعقبات التي اعترضتها، والتي ظلت تتكبدها حتى لحظة نياحتها.. 
في عدة أحاديث روحية لأم عبد السيد، أكدت بأنها مرت في طفولتها باختبارات عميقة (من سن الثالثة حتى السابعة) ، فقد كان الشيطان يأتيها علناً ليزعجها ويخيفها، فكان الرب يسوع بنفسه يظهر بمجده النوراني الفائق ويحتضنها بين ذراعيه الحانيتين .. وعندما يقترب الشيطان منها بمنظره الأسود القبيح ويحاول أن ينتزعها ، كان الرب ينتهره ويدفعه عنها ... ويحوطها بقوة بين ذراعيه، ثم يربض بيده الحانية عليها ليبعث في نفسها السلام والطمأنينة. 
وكانت دائماً تصف وجهه الجميل النوراني وكيف كانت تداعبه في ذقنه الصفراء المتوهجة كأشعة الشمس. في براءة طفولية، ثم تتحدث بإنبهار عن حنوه فتقول "أد أيه كان الحنان اللي فيه عجيب" ..
 وقد فسر أحد أحبائها الرهبان هذا الاختبار الروحي فقال: إن تعرضها لهذه الحروب الشرسة من الشيطان ، وفي هذا السن بالذات ، أكد لي بلا شك إنها مختارة ونذيرة للرب منذ صباها... 
وها نحن نسرد هذا الحدث الروحاني ، بلهجتها الصعيدية الحلوة .. في حديثها للأباء الرهبان .. قالت: أمي فاتتني يتيمة .. وبعدين أنا كنت بنترعبوا ونخاف .. وأنا طفلة كان يمسكني على إيديه حبيبي يسوع، ويجول لي ما تخافيس 
( = يقول لي ما تخافيش) كان يعني لاهيني. كان لما يديني( = يجيني) ، ويدي العدو ويضرب الباب في الأوضة اللي جاعدة فيها (= قاعدة فيها ). كنت أخاف أنا ... نمسك في ردلين مين ( = رجلين مين) ردلين حبيبي يسوع. 
يدبدب علي (يخبط علي) ويجول لي ما تخافيس .. أنا معاكي ... إتخافي من إيه لما أنا معاكي. ما تخافيس. وكنت نفرح بيه لما يجعد (= يقعد) معايا الليل كله ، ويدبدب علي ويجول لي متخافيس. 
دمال .. دمال .. دمال (= جمال) .. مافيس دمال زييه ( = ما فيش جمال زيه) ولماكون خايفة أنا ، يجول لي ما تخافيس .. أنا معاكي .. ولما كان يديلي (= يجيلي) كون نفرح بيه (= كنت أفرح بيه). 
لما كبرت شوية 12 – 14 سنة ، سمعت على إن فيه أديرة وراهبات، وطبعاً فهمت أن الراهبات دول عندهم فرصة إنهم يعيشوا مع ربنا أكثر من أي إنسانة ثانية مشغولة ببيت وزوج وأولاد وكده .. فاشتاقت إنها تكون راهبة. 
فقالت لهم: أنا أترهبن، وهي يتيمة من الأم، فقالوا لها: رهبنة إيه ؟! (وضحكوا عليها) دي الرهبنة دي والأديرة بتاعة الراهبات .. ما يخدوش إلا إن كانت واحدة مكسحة ، واحدة عميا.. هما دول إللي يخدوهم في الدير، لكن أنتي مفتحة .. ما يرضوش يقبلوكي في الدير. 
فراحت من وراهم، وجابت تراب وكبست عينيها علشان تعمي .. وبعد كده تروح الدير. بالبساطة بتاعتها دي. لكن طبعاً ربنا شفى عينيها وماكنشى إرادة ربنا إنها تعيش حياة الرهبنة. 
هنا وتستطرد أم عبد السيد حديثها الممتع مع أباؤنا الرهبان، فتقول عن هذه الفترة من حياتها: 
كان الرهاب (= الرهبان) زمان يخدوهم عمى ، جولت أيوه (= قولت أيوه)، أنا مرة راح نكبس إعني ملال من الفرن (= تراب من الفرن)، وإعني يتفجعوا (= عيني تتفقع) ونروح الدير. .. جبت شوية ملال وكبست إعني .. نضفوا إعني وما روحتس الدير 
( = وما روحتش الدير) .. ليه .. ما نستحجس الدير (= ما نستحقش الدير) .. مسكينة أنا .. ما نستحجس الدير. 
وبعدما باءت كل محاولاتها بالفشل تجاه رغبتها في الرهبنة، قام والدها بتزويجها رغم أنفها ... حتى يقطع عنها كل أفكار الرباطات الديرية، ويضمن عدم سيرها نحو هذا الطريق الروحاني. 
فتزوجت في سن الرابعة عشر من إنسان شرير وقاس القلب، تجرعت كأس مرارته وأتون عذاباته لسنين طويلة. 
ولأنها تيقنت "إنه بضيقات كثيرة، ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله" (أع 14 : 22). 
فقد احتملت في سبيل ذلك إنها ظلت لمدة أربعين سنة تضرب منه بجريد نخل يكتظ بالأشواك المسننة .. فكانت مع كل ضربة يتدفق منها الدم بغزارة كجريان الماء، فترجع إليه الجريدة مرة أخرى ليواصل تعذيبه لها مستهينة في ذلك بآلامها الجسدية والنفسية ... وبينما جراحاتها تدمى ، تقول له : مش مهم عندي آلامي وجراحي، فكل إللي يهمني خلاص نفسك، حتى إنها في أحد المرات، صعدت إلى سطح البيت والدم يتساقط منها ، وصارعت حبيبها يسوع (رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الأحزان) (أش 53: 3) 
وطلبت من أجل زوجها فقالت : سوف يا حبيبي ( = شوف يا حبيبي) ، أنا النهارده مانسيبكس (= ما أسيبكش) ده سريك حياتي (= ده شريك حياتي)، إتخليه عايس في الخطية (= تخليه عايش في الخطية) يعني أنا نروح السماء وهو يروح دهنم (=يعني أنا أروح السماء وهو يروح جهنم)، ده حرام، أوعى تكتب عليه خطية .. أنا عنجولك (= أنا بقول لك).. أوعى يا رب تكتب على دوزي (= جوزي) خطية ، وإنت إتألمت جبلنا (= قبلنا) وكل ده ما يديس سكة ( ما يجيش شكة) من الآلام بتاعتك ... 
فيا للعجب من عمق الفهم ده. إنها بتطلب المغفرة .. لواحد بيعذبها كما لو كانت مش إنسانة، تطلب له المغفرة، وكمان عندها فهم لروح الصليب ، وتقول له : إنت أتألمت قبلي .. يعني إيه آلامي دي جنب آلامك. 
سألها الأسقف ... ومين علمك كده؟ .. جاوبت برضه باللغة البسيطة بتاعتها ... فقالت : الروح وحدها تعلم كل حاجة .. الروح وحدها..(يعني عايزه تقول : روح الله وحده .. هو إللي بيفهمني). 
أما بالنسبة لزوجها سار في طريق الخطية وحياة الزنى ، فترك زوجته وأولاده .. في بيت أهله، فأذلوها وأهانوها وعايروها، بدلاً من أن يكونوا سبباً في تعزيتها وراحتها. 
فضحت بشبابها وحياتها من أجل مسئولية تربية أطفالها، فعملت وكدت حتى تربيهم ، فيسكنوا آمنين غير معوزين لشيء. 
ودارت عجلة الزمن .. مرض الرجل وانهكت قواه، ولما سمعت زوجته الوفية بذلك، لم تفكر فيما صنعه معها ، بل أتت به وخدمته بكل تفاني وحب .. وصارت تداويه. حتى استجاب الرب لطلبتها من أجل هدايته ، كما صنع بالقديس أغسطينوس ، استجابه لطلبة والدته .. فرجع عن آثامه وتاب، معترفاً بجهالاته وخطاياه. 
ولقد كشف لها الرب في رؤية عن قرب رحيله ، فأشترت أكفان وقامت بحياكتها .. وأثناء ذلك شكتها الإبرة ، فرسمت صليب بالدم على الأكفان، ثم قالت لزوجها: "بالك يا أبو عبد السيد .. إنت راح تموت جبليه (قبليه)، ودمي راح يروح معاك، وراح تتكفن بالأكفان دى ودمي راح يروح معاك " .... وقد تمت نبوتها بالفعل .. فمات زوجها ، ولفته في تلك الأكفان التي أعدتها خصيصاً من أجله. وختمت بعبارة جميلة كخلاصة روحية لخبرة السنين .. "سوف (= شوف) العمل إللي عمله معايا ده ، وكنت بنصليله مرجده ( = مكانه ) يكون السماء". 
وكان من التجارب الأولية التي صمدت أمامها دون أن تنسب لله جهالة، موت أربعة من أولادها، كانوا باكورة إنجابها وهم : نظير ، حكمت ، سعيد ، أمل. فقدتهم جميعاً على التوالي.. 
وقد وجدنا تعزية كبيرة في قصة وفاة إبنها سعيد الذي انتقل للأمجاد السمائية وهو في مقتبل شبابه، بعدما أصيب بمرض في الرئة لم ينفع معه دواء.. 
وصارت مناحة عظيمة حسب طبيعة أهل الصعيد، لكن الله سكب سلاماً خاص في قلب (أم عبد السيد)، فبينما تقوم بتغسيل جسده.. وجدت حمامة إخترقت الحجرة رغم إن الشبابيك والأبواب مغلقة، وظلت تحوم حول الجسد ثم تستقر على رأس أم عبد السيد ... تحوم حول الجسد وتستقر على رأس أم عبد السيد ... فأدركت قديستنا مشاركة السماء لها بالتعزية والفرح، عند إنتقال ولدها. 
فقامت وطبخت للجميع بعد دفن الجثة بل ووعظت موكب الحاضرين، فقالت: 
"يا دماعة (= يا جماعة) إبني ده راح السما، وبعدين جال لي (= قال لي) يا ماما .. ما تبكيس علي (= ما تبكيش علي) .. وإحنا غسلناه وودناه لعروسته، وجولت له (= قولت له) يا بنى روح..إنت رايح الدنة (= الجنة) وإحنا رايحين وراك يا سعيد ، فيا بخته ويا هانياه ... فخلاص يا دماعة. حزن ما فيس (= ما فيش) ، والعريس ودناه لعروسته .. فلو ما عايزينيس تآتلوا (فلو ما عايزينش تاكلوا) تبجوا حزانى ، ولو عايزين تآتلوا، يبجي ده فرح (= يبقى ده فرح).." وللوقت قامت ووزعت شربات وبسكويت على الحاضرين ، لتعلن إنه لا يوجد معنى للموت في المسيحية بل هو إنتقال. 

بركه هذة الام الطاهرة تكون معنا
الرب يبارك حياتكم


م ن ق ول 
​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*فى كمان أمهات (روحيات) مثل الشهيدة دميانة:





*

 سيرة القديسة العفيفة دميانة

نشأتها وُلدت من أبوين مسيحيين تقيين في أواخر القرن الثالث، كان أبوها مرقس واليًا على البرلس والزعفران بوادي السيسبان. إذ بلغت العام الأول من عمرها تعمدت في دير الميمة جنوب مدينة الزعفران، وأقام والدها مأدبة فاخرة للفقراء والمحتاجين لمدة ثلاثة أيام، بعد فترة انتقلت والدتها. أمير يطلب يدها تقدم أحد الأمراء إلى والدها يطلب يدها، وكانت معروفة بتقواها ومحبتها للعبادة مع جمالها وغناها وأدبها. عرض الوالد الأمر عليها، فأجابته: "لماذا تريد زواجي وأنا أود أن أعيش معك؟ هل تريدني أن أتركك؟" تعجب والدها لإجابتها هذه، فأرجأ الحديث عن الزواج. لاحظ على ابنته أنها عشقت الكتاب المقدس وارتوت به، وكانت تلجأ إلى حجرتها الخاصة تسكب دموع الحب الغزيرة أمام الله مخلصها، كما لاحظ تعلقها الشديد بالكنيسة مع كثرة أصوامها وصلواتها، وحضور كثير من الفتيات صديقاتها إليها يقضين وقتهن معها في حياة نسكية تتسم بكثرة الصلوات مع التسابيح المستمرة. بناء قصر لها في سن الثامنة عشر كشفت عن عزمها على حياة البتولية، فرحب والدها بهذا الاتجاه. ولتحقيق هذه الرغبة بنى لها قصرًا في جهة الزعفران بناءً على طلبها، لتنفرد فيه للعبادة، واجتمع حولها أربعون من العذارى اللواتي نذرن البتولية. فرحت البتول الطاهرة دميانة لمحبة والدها لها التي فاقت المحبة العاطفية المجردة، إذ قدم ابنته الوحيدة ذبيحة حب لله. 
عاشت القديسة مع صاحباتها حياة نُسكية رائعة. امتزج الصوم بالصلاة مع التسبيح الذي حوَّل القصر إلى سماء يُسمع فيها صوت التهليل المستمر. سقوط والدها في أثناء الاضطهاد الذي أثاره دقلديانوس ضعف أبوها مرقس وبخر للأوثان. فما أن سمعت دميانة هذا الخبر حتى خرجت من عزلتها لتقابل والدها. 
طلبت القديسة دميانة من صديقاتها العذارى أن يصمن ويُصلين لأجل خلاص والدها حتى يرجع عن ضلاله. التقت القديسة بوالدها، وفي شجاعةٍ وبحزمٍ قالت له:
*"كنت أود أن أسمع خبر موتك عن أن تترك الإله الحقيقي".* 
كما قالت له: "اعلم يا والدي أنك إذا تماديت في هذا الطغيان لست أعرفك وسأكون بريئة منك هنا وأمام عرش الديان حيث لا يكون لك نصيب في الميراث الأبدي الذي أعده الله لمحبيه وحافظي عهده". 
صارت تبكته بمرارة عن جحده لمسيحه مهما كانت الظروف. وسألته ألا يخاف الموت، بل يخاف من يُهلك النفس والجسد معًا، وألا يجامل الإمبراطور على حساب إيمانه وأبديته. مع حزمها الشديد وصراحتها الكاملة كانت دموع محبتها تنهار بلا توقف، وهي تقول له: "إن أصررت على جحدك للإله الحقيقي، فأنت لست بأبي ولا أنا ابنتك!" قيام مرقس من السقوط ألّهبت هذه الكلمات والدموع قلب مرقس، فبكى بكاءً مرًا وندم على ما ارتكبه. في توبة صادقة بروح التواضع المملوء رجاءً قال لها: "مباركة هي هذه الساعة التي رأيتك فيها يا ابنتي. فقد انتشلتيني من الهوة العميقة التي ترديت فيها. وتجددت حياتي استعدادًا لملاقاة ربى العظيم الذي أؤمن أنه يقبلني إليه". وبروح الرجاء شكر الله الذي أيقظ قلبه قائلاً: "أشكرك يا إلهي لأنك نزعت ظلمة الكفر عن قلبي. الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا...
" فتركها للوقت وذهب إلى إنطاكية لمقابلة دقلديانوس وجهر أمامه بالإيمان، وندم عما أتاه من تبخير للأصنام. تعجّب الإمبراطور لتحوّل هذا الوالي المتسم بالطاعة، والذي ترك إيمانه وبخر للأوثان أنه يجاهر بإيمانه بكل قوة. وبخ مرقس الإمبراطور على جحده الإيمان، وحثه على الرجوع إلى الإيمان الحيّ. لم يتسرع الإمبراطور في معاقبته بل استخدم محاولات كثيرة لجذبه إليه، وإذ لم يتراجع مرقس ثارت ثائرة الطاغية، وأمر بقطع رأسه. وكان ذلك في الخامس من أبيب، في عيد الرسل. انتشر الخبر في كل الولاية وتهلل قلب ابنته القديسة دميانة، فقد نجا والدها من الهلاك الأبدي ليُشارك مسيحه أمجاده. وفي نفس الوقت حزن الإمبراطور على مرقس، إذ كان موضع اعتزازه وتقديره. بعد أيام علم دقلديانوس أن ابنته دميانة هي السبب في رجوع مرقس إلى الإيمان المسيحي، فأرسل إليها بعض الجنود، ومعهم آلات التعذيب، للانتقام منها ومن العذارى اللواتي يعشن معها. شاهدت القديسة الجند قد عسكروا حول القصر وأعدوا آلات التعذيب، فجمعت العذارى وبروح النصرة أعلنت أن الإمبراطور قد أعد كل شيء ليُرعبهم، لكن وقت الإكليل قد حضر، فمن أرادت التمتع به فلِتنتظر، وأما الخائفة فلتهرب من الباب الخلفي. فلم يوجد بينهن عذراء واحدة تخشى الموت. بفرحٍ شديدٍ قُلن أنهم متمسكات بمسيحهن ولن يهربن. شركة آلام مع المسيح التقى القائد بالقديسة وأخبرها بأن الإمبراطور يدعوها للسجود للآلهة ويقدم لها كنوزًا كثيرة ويُقيمها أميرة عظيمة. أما هي فأجابته: "أما تستحي أن تدعو الأصنام آلهة، فليس إله سوى رب السماء والأرض. وأنا ومن معي مستعدات أن نموت من أجل اسمه". اغتاظ القائد وأمر أربعة جنود بوضعها داخل الهنبازين لكي تُعصر. وكانت العذارى يبكين وهنّ ينظرن إليها تُعصر. أُلقيت في السجن وهي أشبه بميتة، فحضر رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل في منتصف الليل ومسح كل جراحاتها. في الصباح دخل الجند السجن لينقلوا خبر موتها للقائد، فكانت دهشتهم أنهم لم يجدوا أثرًا للجراحات في جسمها. أعلنوا ذلك للقائد، فثار جدًا وهو يقول: "دميانة ساحرة! لابد من إبطال سحرها!" إذ رأتها الجماهير صرخوا قائلين: "إننا نؤمن بإله دميانة"، وأمر القائد بقتلهم. ازداد القائد حنقًا ووضع في قلبه أن ينتقم من القديسة بمضاعفة العذابات، حاسبًا أنها قد ضلَّلت الكثيرين. أمر بتمشيط جسمها بأمشاط حديدية، وتدليكه بالخل والجير، أما هي فكانت متهللة. إذ حسبت نفسها غير أهلٍ لمشاركة السيد المسيح آلامه. أُلقيت في السجن، وفي اليوم الثاني ذهب القائد بنفسه إلى السجن حاسبًا أنه سيجدها جثة هامدة، لكنه انهار حين وجدها سليمة تمامًا، فقد ظهر لها رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل وشفاها. في ثورة عارمة بدأ يُعذبها بطرق كثيرة ككسر جمجمتها وقلع عينيها وسلخ جلدها، لكن حمامة بيضاء نزلت من السماء وحلّقت فوقها فصارت القديسة معافاة. كلما حاول القائد تعذيبها كان الرب يتمجد فيها. أخيرًا أمر بضربها بالسيف هي ومن معها من العذارى، فنلن جميعًا أكاليل الشهادة. وقبل أن يهوي السيف على رقبة القديسة دميانة قالت: "إني أعترف بالسيد المسيح، وعلى اسمه أموت، وبه أحيا إلى الأبد". وكان ذلك في 13 طوبة. مازال جسد الشهيدة دميانة في كنيستها التي شيدتها لها الملكة هيلانة أم الملك قسطنطين، والكائنة قرب بلقاس في شمال الدلتا. قام البابا الكسندروس بتدشينها في اليوم الثاني عشر من شهر بشنس. ملحق بالكنيسة دير القديسة دميانة،
 كما بنيت كنائس كثيرة باسمها في القطر المصري.ز

*بركة صلواتها فلتكن معنا جميعآ آمين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

* القديسة ماكرينا العذراء
*

*سيرة القديسة ماكرينا التي سجّلها أخوها  				القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص هي إنجيل حي عملي مفتوح أمام أعيننا، ترفع النفس إلي السماء لكي يتمتع المؤمن بالوعود الإلهية الصادقة. سيرتها تكشف بقوة عن دور المرأة المسيحية في حياة الكنيسة، فقد قدمت لنا شخصيات قيادية نادرة بفضل اهتمامها بهم. * 
  
*نشأتها:*
*وُلدت حوالي سنة 330م من أبوين مسيحيين تقيّين غنيّين ذوي صيت، في مدينة قيصرية الكبادوك، يُسميان باسيليوس وإميليا. وكان باسيليوس هذا محاميًا وخطيبًا، ذا مركز سامٍ في المجتمع، له خمسة أبناء وخمس بنات، وكانت القديسة ماكرينا أكبرهم. في أيام الاضطهاد الذي أثاره دقلديانوس هرب أجدادها إلى منطقة بُنطس Pontus الجبلية لأجل الأمان، وقد عانوا متاعب كثيرة. قيل أن جدّها ?لأمها- قد استشهد وفقد ممتلكاته. لكن بعد سنوات قليلة يبدو أن العائلة عادت إلى العاصمة "قيصرية الكبادوك" أو "قيصرية الجديدة" في بنطس واستقرت هناك. كانت والدتها إميليا تشتهي أن تحفظ بتوليتها، لكن والديها توفيا فبقيت يتيمة. وكانت جميلة جدًا فذاع صيت جمالها، وخشيت لئلا يغتصبها أحد المغرمين بجمالها فقبلت الزواج من باسيليوس التقي. إذ حان موعد أول طفل لها رأت في حلم أنها تمسك بطفلتها في يديها وقد ظهر لها رجل وقور دعي الطفلة تكلا. وإذ استيقظت ولدت ماكرينا التي حملت سمات القديسة تكلا. ربّاها والداها تربية مسيحية وعلماها القراءة والاهتمام بأعمال المنزل والتزاماته، وكانت تواظب على قراءة الإنجيل ولاسيما سفريّ الحكمة والمزامير. يروي لنا أخوها أنها كانت تردّد المزامير عند بدء ممارستها لأي عمل وعندما تنهيه، وأثناء الأكل وبعده، وقبل النوم وبعده "كانت مزامير داود علي شفتيها بشكل متواصل، ورفيقة لحياتها". * 

*السماء المفتوحة:*
*كان الشبان يتراكضون إلي أهلها يطلبون يدها، إذ لم يكن من يضارعها في الجمال. هذا ما دفع والدها علي التفاهم معها فقبلت أن تُخطب في الثانية عشر من عمرها من شابٍ تقيٍ. ولكن أصُيب خطيبها بحمى فمات. عزفت عن الزواج ورفضت كل من تقدم بعد ذلك لخطبتها، ووضعت في قلبها أن تصير عروسًا للسيد المسيح. رأت السماء مفتوحة أمام قلبها، والموت عاجز عن أن يفصلها عن خطيبها. كانت تقول بأن رجلها لم يمت، بل انتقل وهو حي في الله علي رجاء القيامة، وأنه من العار عليها ألا تحفظ الأمانة لرجلها الذي انتقل عنها. * 

*صاحبة القلب المتسع:*
*تمتعت القديسة ماكرينا منذ صباها بالقلب السماوي المتسع بالحب العملي المستمر حتى آخر نسمة من حياتها. مات والدها باسيليوس في سن صغير، تاركًا أبناءه وبناته تحت رعاية جدّتهم ماكرينا وأمهم إميليا. وقد عُرفت الجدة والأم بحياتهما المسيحية الملتهبة بالروح والتقوية. وقد ساهمت معهما الابنة ماكرينا الحاملة اسم جدتها في تربية إخوتها وتعليمهم، وقد دّعيت ملاك الأسرة. كرست حياتها لمساعدة أمها في تربية اخوتها وأخواتها الصغار الذين كان من ضمنهم: القديس باسيليوس الكبير والقديس بطرس أسقف سبسطية Sebestea، والقديس غريغوريوس النيسي. وكان لها دورها الفعّال في حياة اخوتها بما تمتعت به من مواهب فكرية وتقوية ونسكية. كان لها الفضل في تعليمهم احتقار العالم وأباطيله ومحبة الصلاة والكتاب المقدس. * 

*أثرها على إخوتها:*
*يدين لها  				القديس باسيليوس هذا الكوكب المشرق في كنيسة المسيح بالكثير، قيل أنه بعد أن تعلم في المدرسة رجع مغرورًا جدًا ومتهورًا، ولكن كان لأخته الفضل في تعلمه التواضع. وبالنسبة لبطرس الأخ الأصغر كانت له بمثابة الأب والأم والمعلم والمرشد فكان يتطلع إلي أخته كنموذجٍ ومثالٍ لكل صلاح.، ذلك لأن والدهم توفي بعد ولادته مباشرة. اهتمت به روحيًا وعلميًا، فصار حاذقًا في كل الفنون اليدوية في سن الصبا دون معلمٍ أو مرشدٍ. وأما بالنسبة للقديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص، ففي الوقت الذي فيه كان الكثيرون يعظمونه ويمتدحونه لنبوغه الفلسفي تقربت إليه القديسة، وسحبت قلبه إلي الفلسفة الحقيقية، فاشتاق إلي الحياة الرهبانية. كان ملتصقًا بها جدًا. لقد دعاها "معلمته"، وخصص كتابًا سجل فيه حياتها، وخاصة ساعة نياحتها حيث كان حاضرًا معها. فيما بعد كتب حوارًا على شاكلة Phaedo لأفلاطون، يحوي حوارًا "عن النفس والقيامة"، مظهرًا أن هذا الحوار قد تم بينه وبين أخته في لحظاتها الأخيرة على الأرض. * 

*أثرها على والدتها:*
*تميز أخوها نفكراتيوس، الثاني بعد القديس باسيليوس، بمواهبه الطبيعية وجمال جسده مع القوى وسرعة البديهة. ذاع صيته وهو في الثانية والعشرين من عمره، وقد فضل أن يعيش في بقعة صحراوية بالقرب من نهر ايرس (ايريذه) Iris. وكان يخدم الشيوخ والفقراء والمرضي الذين كانوا بالقرب منه. كان ماهرًا في صيد السمك. بعد مرور خمسة أعوام وهو في طريقه إلي النهر ليصطاد سمكًا كعادته ليقدمه للشيوخ مات فجأة دون إصابته بمرض. استطاعت ماكرينا بحكمتها أن تشجع والدتها وتعزيها لتنتشلها من الحزن العميق. * 

*ترهب والدتها:*
*مارست القديسة ماكرينا الحياة النسكية في بيتها، وكانت نموذجًا حيًا لوالدتها التقية وإذ تحرّرت الأم من مسئولية تربية أولادها وبناتها اشتاقت أن تسلك كابنتها، فكانتا بعيدتين من كل اهتمام دنيوي باطل، وتشبهتا بحياة الملائكة. كان عملها المستمر دراسة الإلهيات والصلاة الدائمة والتسبيح ليلاً ونهارًا بلا توقف. كانت حياتهما سامية مصحوبة بالقوات الملائكية. بعد مدة استقرت هي وأمها في بيت بالقرب من نهر ايريس في بونتس Iris in Pontus، وهناك انضمت لهما سيدات أخريات في حياة شركة ونسك. اشتركت مع والدتها إميليا في إقامة جماعة ديرية نسائية في ممتلكاتهما ببنطس في منطقة أنسيس Annesis على ضفاف نهر Iris. اقتفي أخوها باسيليوس أثرها وكرَّس حياته مثلها وصار متوحدًا في نفس المنطقة. اجتذب إليه صديقه غريغوريوس النزينزي، وعكفا على العبادة ودراسة كتابات أوريجينوس، وأقاما ديرًا. شاخت إميليا جدًا ثم انتقلت إلى الرب وكانت بين يدي ولديها ماكرينا فاتحة بطنها وبطرس خاتم بطنها. بسطت يديها علي رأسيهما وهي تقول: "إليك يا رب أقدم فاتحة بطني وخاتمتها... فإن كل الأبكار وأعشار جميع الثمار لك بحسب الناموس..." بعد وفاة أمها إيميليا تنازلت ماكرينا عن المنزل للفقراء وأصبحت تعيش على ما تكسبه من عمل يديها. توفي أخوها باسيليوس سنة 379م، ثم مرضت مدة تسعة شهور. كان القديس غريغوريوس منشغلاً بالأحداث الناجمة عن الآريوسيين وقام بزيارتها بعد ثماني سنوات. وتعزى إذ رأى الشجاعة والفرح الذي هيأت نفسها به استعداداً للموت، وتنيّحت في اللحظة التي أضاءوا فيها مصابيح المنزل. * 

*نياحتها:*
*وكان تقشفها شديدًا حتى أنها كانت تنام على سرير عبارة عن لوحيّ خشب، وبعد وفاتها لم يجدوا غير طرحتها الرديئة ورداءها ليغطوا بهما جسمها لدفنها. تقدم أراكسيوس Araxius أسقف المكان وغريغوريوس وحملا الجسد، وكانا طوال الطريق يرددان المزامير والألحان، وشاركهما الكثير من الشعب ولاسيما من النساء في توديعها. * 

*اللحظات الأخيرة:*
*سمح الله للقديس غريغوريوس أن يحضر اللحظات الأخيرة ليسجل لنا اشتياقها الحق للعبور إلي السماء. فقد سار أخوها طريقًا طويلاً ليراها بعد ثماني سنوات. في الليلة السابقة من وصوله إلى الدير رأي في حلم أنه ممسك برفات شهداء يشرق منها بهاء شديد بهر عينيه. تكرر الحلم ثلاث مرات في نفس الليلة ولم يعرف له تفسيرًا. وإذ بلغ الدير جاء النساك من دير الرجال يستقبلونه، وقفت الراهبات في الكنيسة ينتظرن إياه. وقد لاحظ أن أخته، رئيسة الدير، ليست بينهن، فأدرك أنها مريضة. انطلق إلي قلايتها فوجدها ممدة علي الأرض فوق لوح خشبي، عاجزة عن القيام لاستقباله. هذا الجسم الذي صار هزيلاً بسبب المرض لم يحطم نفسها الملتهبة بحب السماويات، إذ يقول القديس غريغوريوس: "أخذت تتحدث كلامًا عذبًا عن النفس، وقد أفرحتني بأسئلتها. عندما تحدثنا عن ذكر باسيلويس الكبير حزن قلبي فورًا وتجهم وجهي. أما الطوباوية ماكرينا فكانت بعيدة كل البعد عن أن تحزن مثلي... تحدثت كثيرًا عن الحياة الآتية، وكأنها مستنيرة بالروح القدس حتى شعرت بأن ذهني قد ارتفع بأقوالها، وأني خرجت من الطبيعة البشرية... إلي السموات، بقيادة أقوالها? إن كان المرض قد أنهك قواها وقرّبها من الموت... كان ذهنها مأخوذًا في معاينة العلويات دون أن يعيقه المرض بالكلية". * 

*دفنها:*
*انتقلت من هذا العالم ووجها نحو الشرق وقد رشمت نفسها بالصليب، وكانت تصلي بقلبها وتحرك شفتيها، إذ عجزت عن الكلام. سأل القديس غريغوريوس عما يكفنونها به، فأجابت لامباذيا وهي الأولي في مصاف الراهبات وشماسة: "لباس البارة هو حياتها الفاضلة والطاهرة. هذه كانت زينتها وهي حيّة. فتكن الآن لباسها في موتها? ما هو الشيء الذي يمكن أن يكون محفوظًا لدينا؟ فها هو أمامك كل ما تملك. هذا هو لباسها. هذا هو غطاؤها. وها هي أحذيتها. هذا هو غناها. هذه هي ثروتها. لا تملك شيئًا آخر عما تراه، لا في صندوق ولا في قلاية. فإنها قد عرفت مخزنًا واحدًا لغناها، ألا وهو السماء". كأخ وأسقف طلب أن يقدم لها شيئًا لدفنها، وإذ كانت جميلة جدًا صار وجهها يشرق ببهاء عجيب متذكرًا الحلم الذي رآه. قالت له إحدى الأرامل: "من الأفضل ألا تظهر القديسة علي أعين الراهبات محلاة هكذا كعروس. إني أملك لباسًا أسود اللون كان لوالدتكم فمن الأفضل أن نضعه فوق جسدها المقدس كي لا يظهر جمالها الطاهر المشع من جسدها والذي اشتد لمعانه بهذا اللباس الغريب عنها". استمر بهاء وجهها مشرقًا حتى بعد تغطية جسدها باللباس الأسود. العيد يوم يونيو 19.*


*موقع الانبا تكلا...
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

* القديسة ماكرينا العذراء*


​ *سيرة القديسة ماكرينا التي سجّلها
 أخوها القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص هي إنجيل حي عملي مفتوح أمام أعيننا، ترفع النفس إلي السماء لكي يتمتع المؤمن بالوعود الإلهية الصادقة. سيرتها تكشف بقوة عن دور المرأة المسيحية في حياة الكنيسة، فقد قدمت لنا شخصيات قيادية نادرة بفضل اهتمامها بهم. * 
 


 *نشأتها:*
*وُلدت حوالي سنة 330م من أبوين مسيحيين تقيّين غنيّين ذوي صيت، في مدينة قيصرية الكبادوك، يُسميان باسيليوس وإميليا. وكان باسيليوس هذا محاميًا وخطيبًا، ذا مركز سامٍ في المجتمع، له خمسة أبناء وخمس بنات، وكانت القديسة ماكرينا أكبرهم. في أيام الاضطهاد الذي أثاره دقلديانوس هرب أجدادها إلى منطقة بُنطس Pontus الجبلية لأجل الأمان، وقد عانوا متاعب كثيرة. قيل أن جدّها ?لأمها- قد استشهد وفقد ممتلكاته. لكن بعد سنوات قليلة يبدو أن العائلة عادت إلى العاصمة "قيصرية الكبادوك" أو "قيصرية الجديدة" في بنطس واستقرت هناك. كانت والدتها إميليا تشتهي أن تحفظ بتوليتها، لكن والديها توفيا فبقيت يتيمة. وكانت جميلة جدًا فذاع صيت جمالها، وخشيت لئلا يغتصبها أحد المغرمين بجمالها فقبلت الزواج من باسيليوس التقي. إذ حان موعد أول طفل لها رأت في حلم أنها تمسك بطفلتها في يديها وقد ظهر لها رجل وقور دعي الطفلة تكلا. وإذ استيقظت ولدت ماكرينا التي حملت سمات القديسة تكلا. ربّاها والداها تربية مسيحية وعلماها القراءة والاهتمام بأعمال المنزل والتزاماته، وكانت تواظب على قراءة الإنجيل ولاسيما سفريّ الحكمة والمزامير. يروي لنا أخوها أنها كانت تردّد المزامير عند بدء ممارستها لأي عمل وعندما تنهيه، وأثناء الأكل وبعده، وقبل النوم وبعده "كانت مزامير داود علي شفتيها بشكل متواصل، ورفيقة لحياتها". * 

 *السماء المفتوحة:*
*كان الشبان يتراكضون إلي أهلها يطلبون يدها، إذ لم يكن من يضارعها في الجمال. هذا ما دفع والدها علي التفاهم معها فقبلت أن تُخطب في الثانية عشر من عمرها من شابٍ تقيٍ. ولكن أصُيب خطيبها بحمى فمات. عزفت عن الزواج ورفضت كل من تقدم بعد ذلك لخطبتها، ووضعت في قلبها أن تصير عروسًا للسيد المسيح. رأت السماء مفتوحة أمام قلبها، والموت عاجز عن أن يفصلها عن خطيبها. كانت تقول بأن رجلها لم يمت، بل انتقل وهو حي في الله علي رجاء القيامة، وأنه من العار عليها ألا تحفظ الأمانة لرجلها الذي انتقل عنها. * 

 *صاحبة القلب المتسع:*
*تمتعت القديسة ماكرينا منذ صباها بالقلب السماوي المتسع بالحب العملي المستمر حتى آخر نسمة من حياتها. مات والدها باسيليوس في سن صغير، تاركًا أبناءه وبناته تحت رعاية جدّتهم ماكرينا وأمهم إميليا. وقد عُرفت الجدة والأم بحياتهما المسيحية الملتهبة بالروح والتقوية. وقد ساهمت معهما الابنة ماكرينا الحاملة اسم جدتها في تربية إخوتها وتعليمهم، وقد دّعيت ملاك الأسرة. كرست حياتها لمساعدة أمها في تربية اخوتها وأخواتها الصغار الذين كان من ضمنهم: القديس باسيليوس الكبير والقديس بطرس أسقف سبسطية Sebestea، والقديس غريغوريوس النيسي. وكان لها دورها الفعّال في حياة اخوتها بما تمتعت به من مواهب فكرية وتقوية ونسكية. كان لها الفضل في تعليمهم احتقار العالم وأباطيله ومحبة الصلاة والكتاب المقدس. *

 *أثرها على إخوتها:*
*يدين لها                  القديس باسيليوس هذا الكوكب المشرق في كنيسة المسيح بالكثير، قيل أنه بعد أن تعلم في المدرسة رجع مغرورًا جدًا ومتهورًا، ولكن كان لأخته الفضل في تعلمه التواضع. وبالنسبة لبطرس الأخ الأصغر كانت له بمثابة الأب والأم والمعلم والمرشد فكان يتطلع إلي أخته كنموذجٍ ومثالٍ لكل صلاح.، ذلك لأن والدهم توفي بعد ولادته مباشرة. اهتمت به روحيًا وعلميًا، فصار حاذقًا في كل الفنون اليدوية في سن الصبا دون معلمٍ أو مرشدٍ. وأما بالنسبة للقديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص، ففي الوقت الذي فيه كان الكثيرون يعظمونه ويمتدحونه لنبوغه الفلسفي تقربت إليه القديسة، وسحبت قلبه إلي الفلسفة الحقيقية، فاشتاق إلي الحياة الرهبانية. كان ملتصقًا بها جدًا. لقد دعاها "معلمته"، وخصص كتابًا سجل فيه حياتها، وخاصة ساعة نياحتها حيث كان حاضرًا معها. فيما بعد كتب حوارًا على شاكلة Phaedo لأفلاطون، يحوي حوارًا "عن النفس والقيامة"، مظهرًا أن هذا الحوار قد تم بينه وبين أخته في لحظاتها الأخيرة على الأرض. * 

 *أثرها على والدتها:*
*تميز أخوها نفكراتيوس، الثاني بعد القديس باسيليوس، بمواهبه الطبيعية وجمال جسده مع القوى وسرعة البديهة. ذاع صيته وهو في الثانية والعشرين من عمره، وقد فضل أن يعيش في بقعة صحراوية بالقرب من نهر ايرس (ايريذه) Iris. وكان يخدم الشيوخ والفقراء والمرضي الذين كانوا بالقرب منه. كان ماهرًا في صيد السمك. بعد مرور خمسة أعوام وهو في طريقه إلي النهر ليصطاد سمكًا كعادته ليقدمه للشيوخ مات فجأة دون إصابته بمرض. استطاعت ماكرينا بحكمتها أن تشجع والدتها وتعزيها لتنتشلها من الحزن العميق. *

 *ترهب والدتها:*
*مارست القديسة ماكرينا الحياة النسكية في بيتها، وكانت نموذجًا حيًا لوالدتها التقية وإذ تحرّرت الأم من مسئولية تربية أولادها وبناتها اشتاقت أن تسلك كابنتها، فكانتا بعيدتين من كل اهتمام دنيوي باطل، وتشبهتا بحياة الملائكة. كان عملها المستمر دراسة الإلهيات والصلاة الدائمة والتسبيح ليلاً ونهارًا بلا توقف. كانت حياتهما سامية مصحوبة بالقوات الملائكية. بعد مدة استقرت هي وأمها في بيت بالقرب من نهر ايريس في بونتس Iris in Pontus، وهناك انضمت لهما سيدات أخريات في حياة شركة ونسك. اشتركت مع والدتها إميليا في إقامة جماعة ديرية نسائية في ممتلكاتهما ببنطس في منطقة أنسيس Annesis على ضفاف نهر Iris. اقتفي أخوها باسيليوس أثرها وكرَّس حياته مثلها وصار متوحدًا في نفس المنطقة. اجتذب إليه صديقه غريغوريوس النزينزي، وعكفا على العبادة ودراسة كتابات أوريجينوس، وأقاما ديرًا. شاخت إميليا جدًا ثم انتقلت إلى الرب وكانت بين يدي ولديها ماكرينا فاتحة بطنها وبطرس خاتم بطنها. بسطت يديها علي رأسيهما وهي تقول: "إليك يا رب أقدم فاتحة بطني وخاتمتها... فإن كل الأبكار وأعشار جميع الثمار لك بحسب الناموس..." بعد وفاة أمها إيميليا تنازلت ماكرينا عن المنزل للفقراء وأصبحت تعيش على ما تكسبه من عمل يديها. توفي أخوها باسيليوس سنة 379م، ثم مرضت مدة تسعة شهور. كان القديس غريغوريوس منشغلاً بالأحداث الناجمة عن الآريوسيين وقام بزيارتها بعد ثماني سنوات. وتعزى إذ رأى الشجاعة والفرح الذي هيأت نفسها به استعداداً للموت، وتنيّحت في اللحظة التي أضاءوا فيها مصابيح المنزل. * 

 *نياحتها:*
*وكان تقشفها شديدًا حتى أنها كانت تنام على سرير عبارة عن لوحيّ خشب، وبعد وفاتها لم يجدوا غير طرحتها الرديئة ورداءها ليغطوا بهما جسمها لدفنها. تقدم أراكسيوس Araxius أسقف المكان وغريغوريوس وحملا الجسد، وكانا طوال الطريق يرددان المزامير والألحان، وشاركهما الكثير من الشعب ولاسيما من النساء في توديعها. * 

 *اللحظات الأخيرة:*
*سمح الله للقديس غريغوريوس أن يحضر اللحظات الأخيرة ليسجل لنا اشتياقها الحق للعبور إلي السماء. فقد سار أخوها طريقًا طويلاً ليراها بعد ثماني سنوات. في الليلة السابقة من وصوله إلى الدير رأي في حلم أنه ممسك برفات شهداء يشرق منها بهاء شديد بهر عينيه. تكرر الحلم ثلاث مرات في نفس الليلة ولم يعرف له تفسيرًا. وإذ بلغ الدير جاء النساك من دير الرجال يستقبلونه، وقفت الراهبات في الكنيسة ينتظرن إياه. وقد لاحظ أن أخته، رئيسة الدير، ليست بينهن، فأدرك أنها مريضة. انطلق إلي قلايتها فوجدها ممدة علي الأرض فوق لوح خشبي، عاجزة عن القيام لاستقباله. هذا الجسم الذي صار هزيلاً بسبب المرض لم يحطم نفسها الملتهبة بحب السماويات، إذ يقول القديس غريغوريوس: "أخذت تتحدث كلامًا عذبًا عن النفس، وقد أفرحتني بأسئلتها. عندما تحدثنا عن ذكر باسيلويس الكبير حزن قلبي فورًا وتجهم وجهي. أما الطوباوية ماكرينا فكانت بعيدة كل البعد عن أن تحزن مثلي... تحدثت كثيرًا عن الحياة الآتية، وكأنها مستنيرة بالروح القدس حتى شعرت بأن ذهني قد ارتفع بأقوالها، وأني خرجت من الطبيعة البشرية... إلي السموات، بقيادة أقوالها? إن كان المرض قد أنهك قواها وقرّبها من الموت... كان ذهنها مأخوذًا في معاينة العلويات دون أن يعيقه المرض بالكلية". *

 *دفنها:*
*انتقلت من هذا العالم ووجها نحو الشرق وقد رشمت نفسها بالصليب، وكانت تصلي بقلبها وتحرك شفتيها، إذ عجزت عن الكلام. سأل القديس غريغوريوس عما يكفنونها به، فأجابت لامباذيا وهي الأولي في مصاف الراهبات وشماسة: "لباس البارة هو حياتها الفاضلة والطاهرة. هذه كانت زينتها وهي حيّة. فتكن الآن لباسها في موتها? ما هو الشيء الذي يمكن أن يكون محفوظًا لدينا؟ فها هو أمامك كل ما تملك. هذا هو لباسها. هذا هو غطاؤها. وها هي أحذيتها. هذا هو غناها. هذه هي ثروتها. لا تملك شيئًا آخر عما تراه، لا في صندوق ولا في قلاية. فإنها قد عرفت مخزنًا واحدًا لغناها، ألا وهو السماء". كأخ وأسقف طلب أن يقدم لها شيئًا لدفنها، وإذ كانت جميلة جدًا صار وجهها يشرق ببهاء عجيب متذكرًا الحلم الذي رآه. قالت له إحدى الأرامل: "من الأفضل ألا تظهر القديسة علي أعين الراهبات محلاة هكذا كعروس. إني أملك لباسًا أسود اللون كان لوالدتكم فمن الأفضل أن نضعه فوق جسدها المقدس كي لا يظهر جمالها الطاهر المشع من جسدها والذي اشتد لمعانه بهذا اللباس الغريب عنها". استمر بهاء وجهها مشرقًا حتى بعد تغطية جسدها باللباس الأسود. العيد يوم يونيو 19.*


 *موقع الانبا تكلا...*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (19 مارس 2010)

*أخي الحبيب أبو تربو*
*شكراً علي المجهود العظيم في كتابة سير أمهات قديسات في تاريخ الكنيسة*
*الرب يبارك هذا المجهود ويعوضك بمحبته*


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2010)

*مجهود رائع جداااااااا اخي 

الرب يبارك حياتك وتعبك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

القديسة سارة ابنة سنحاريب الشهيدة

هي ابنة الملك سنحاريب ملك الفرس، وكانت مريضة ولم يُمكن شفائها بشتى الوسائل. وفي ذات يوم خرج بهنام أخوها للصيد مع أربعين من غلمانه، وفي الليل ظهر له ملاك الرب وطلب منه أن يتوجه إلى قديس يدعى متى يسكن في أعلى الجبل لأنه على يد هذا القديس ستُشفى أخته. فتوجه في الصباح إلى حيث القديس متى، الذي علم بالروح عن مجيئهم فقابلهم وعلمهم طريق الحياة وعمدهم ثم ناولهم من الأسرار المقدسة. رجع القديس متى مع بهنام وغلمانه لشفاء أخته، فلما وصلوا إلى باب المدينة رفض الدخول، فذهب بهنام إلى المنزل وأتى بأخته للقديس الذي وعظها ثم عمدها فتركها المرض.
 أما والدها فلما علم بشفائها سألها عن السبب، فأخبرته أن إله القديس متى الذي خلق الكون هو الذي شفاها، فأمر أبوها بقطع رأسها ورأس أخيها ورؤوس الغلمان الذين كانوا معه، فنالوا جميعًا إكليل الشهادة في الرابع عشر من كيهك.
في نفس الوقت أصاب الملك روح نجس وصار يعذبه عذابًا شديدًا، فأحضروا له القديس متى الذي صلى عليه فشُفي في الحال، وعندئذ آمن هو وكل كورته، ثم بنى كنيسة عظيمة ووضع فيها أجساد الشهداء الأبرار تذكارًا لهم.
 
القديسة سارة الراهبة الشهيدة

 وُلدت من أبوين مسيحيين تقيين، وكان لها أخ يدعى مويسيس. لما توفي والداها أراد أخوها أن يزوجها ليترهب، فأخبرته أنها تريد أن تترهب أيضًا، فأودعها دير للعذارى وترهب هو بأحد الأديرة بالإسكندرية. وظل الاثنان يعبدان الله بطلبات وصلوات مدة عشر سنوات لم يرَ فيها أحدهما الآخر.
 لما أثار الملك ديسيوس الاضطهاد على المسيحيين في عهد البابا ديمتريوس الكرام واستشهد كثيرون، أرسل مويسيس إلى أخته يودعها ويعلمها بعزمه على الاستشهاد، فاستأذنت من رئيسة الدير ثم انضمت إلى أخيها وتوجها سويًا إلى الوالي حيث اعترفا بالسيد المسيح، فعذبهما عذابًا شديدًا ثم أمر بقطع رأسيهما، وكان استشهادهما في الثاني والعشرين من شهر مسرى.
 
القديسة سارة الأم

 أقامت العذراء الشريفة سارة ديرًا للعذارى في برية شيهيت، وكانت أما وديعة حكيمة محبة محبوبة. ويروي عنها الآباء النساك أنها قضت ثلاث سنوات في محاربة الأفكار الشريرة ولم تطلب إلى الله في يوم من الأيام أن يرفع عنها هذه المحاربات بل داومت على مطالبته بأن يعطيها القوة على الانتصار. وبعد هذه السنوات الطويلة ظهر لها شيطان الزنى في شكل مرئي ودسّ عليها أمور العالم الفانية. أما هي وبدون أن تتخلى عن مخافة الرب والنسك صعدت للحال إلى غرفتها للصلاة. ظهر لها روح الزنى وقال لها: "لقد غلبتيني يا سارة. فقالت: "لست أنا التي قهرتك، وإنما ربي يسوع المسيح". وبهذه الكلمات اختفى الشرير من أمامها، ومن تلك اللحظة استراحت من كل هجمات العدو.
 قالوا عنها أنها أقامت عند النهر ستين سنة دون أن تنحني لتنظر إليه. وذات يوم جاءها شيخان ناسكان كبيران من تخوم بيلوسيوس. وبينما كانا في الطريق إليها، قالا فيما بينهما: "هلم نذلل هذه العجوز". ولما وصلا قالا لها: "انتبهي أن يناهضك فكرك فتقولي ها قد جاء النساك إلىّ مع أنى امرأة". فقالت لهما: "أنا في الطبيعة للمرأة، لكنى في الفكر لست هكذا".
ذاع صيت حكمتهاحتى أنها أصبحت مركزًا للحياة الروحانية، وكان كثيرون يأتون إليها لاستشارتها بعد أن يكونوا قد استناروا بآباء شيهيت ونتريا، وكل من جلس إليها عاد ممتلئًا نشوة روحية مما سمعه. ذهب لزيارتها ذات يوم عدد من الاخوة الذين في شيهيت، وبعد التحدث إليهم قدمت لهم طبقًا من الفاكهة، واختار الاخوة الفاكهة المعطبة تاركين النضرة جانبًا، وراقبتهم بابتسامة حلوة ثم قالت لهم: "من الواضح أنكم بالحقيقة شيهيتيون".
قالت الأم سارة: إذا طلبت إلى الله أن يكون الجميع مرتاحين من جهتي، فسأكون عند باب كل واحد تائبة. إلا إني سأصّلي كي يكون قلبي عفيفًا تجاه كل واحد. وقالت أيضا: يحسن للبشر أن يتصدقوا حتى ولو كان السبب إرضاء للناس، لأن الإحسان يحقق لنا إرضاء الله.
 بعد حياة قضتها في الجهاد الروحي المستمر انتقلت بهدوء تام في شيخوخة صالحة.
 
القديسة سارة و ولدها الشهداء
 وُلدت من أبوين مسيحيين في أواخر القرن الثالث الميلادي في مدينة إنطاكية، ولما كبرت تزوجت برجل يُدعى سقراط، وكان قائدًا في جيش الإمبراطور دقلديانوس وأحد أشراف إنطاكية. كان سقراط هذا صديقًا للشهيد أبادير. ولكنه انحرف وترك الإيمان لكي يرضي الملك. تظاهر أمام زوجته أنه فعل ذلك خوفًا من الإمبراطور.
 رزقت بولدين وأرادت تعميدهما ولكنها لم تستطع ذلك في إنطاكية، فسافرت إلى الإسكندرية عبر البحر لهذا الغرض. في الطريق هاج عليها البحر وكادت السفينة أن تغرق، فخشيت سارة أن يغرق طفلاها دون أن يعتمدا، فصلّت صلاة طويلة ثم غطّستهما في الماء ثلاث دفعات وحوّلت وجهها نحو الشرق، وصلّت وهي تقول: "أعمدك باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" ثم جرحت ثديها الأيمن ورسمت بدمها صليب على جبهتي ولديها". حدث أن هدأ البحر فوصلوا إلى الإسكندرية، فقدمت سارة ولديها للبابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء لتعميدهما فتجمد الماء كالحجر، وقد حاول ذلك ثلاث مرات، وفي كل مرة يتجمد الماء. ولما سألها البابا عن قصتها أخبرته بكل ما حدث معها، فصار يردد: "ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا".
 لما عادت وعلم زوجها بما فعلته غضب وأخبر الإمبراطور، فأحضرها أمامه ووبخها واتهمها بأنها زنت مع المسيحيين بالإسكندرية، فأنّبته تأنيبًا شديدًا، وأفهمته أن المسيحيين لا يزنون. فأمر بشد يديها وربطهما إلى خلفها ثم وضع ولديها على بطنها أما هي فحولت وجهها إلى الشرق وكانت تصلي إلى خالقها وفاديها. أحرقهم بالنار فصعدت أرواحهم كرائحة بخور ذكية أمام العرش الإلهي، ونالوا إكليل الشهادة. بعد ذلك أمر الإمبراطور بالقبض على البابا بطرس الذي عمّد الطفلين، وكان ذلك في عام 311م.

عن موقع بيت الشماسة فيبى للمكرسات
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

عفوآ نسيت أذكر سيرة:

*القديسة أليصابات أم يوحنا المعمدان*
الشاهد (لو 1: 5- 80)
 معنى اسمها: الله قسمى أو الساجدة لله
 يصفها القديس لوقا بأنها من بنات هارون أى من عائلة كهنوتية مقدسة ، وكان زوجها - زكريا - كاهن من فرقة أبيّا، أى ضمن جماعة الكهنة الذين كانوا يخدمون من سبت إلى سبت (1 أخ24 : 10 )، وهكذا كان هناك تسلسل كهنوتى من كلا الطرفين (ابنة كاهن وزوجة كاهن) وأصبحت أليصابات أمًا ليوحنا المعمدان الذى جاء ليعد الطيق أمام السيد المسيح.
 وعند دراسة شخصيتها نجد أنها امرأة



 ب- أول امرأة تعترف بالسيد المسيح آتيًا فى الجسد - عندما كانت حبلى فى الشهر السادس وزارتها نسيبتها القديسة مريم العذراء وارتكض الجنين فى بطنها، امتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس وقالت "من أين لى هذا أن تأتى أم ربى إلىّ"
 ليت كل من تحمل هذا الاسم أن تكون " بارة أمام الله" لتصبح قوة روحية هائلة فى حياة الأمة التى تعيش فيها
 بركة صلاتها تكون معنا. آمين. 1- تقية: قيل عنها وعن زوجها أنهما " بارين أمام الله، سالكين في حميع وصايا الرب وأحكامه بلا لوم". 2- عاقر: بالرغم من كونها بارة أمام الله، إلا أن أمامنا أربعة كلمات تحوى قمة الحسرة "ولم يكن لها ولد" وبعد أن تقدما فى العمر، فإن احنمال أن يكون لهما ولد قد فات أوانه، وحالة العقم هذه كانت مزلة لها. لأنه فى اسرائيل كان حلم كل امرأة أن يكون لها امتياز أن تكون أنمًا للمسيا الموعود به لحواء. 3- ذات امتيازات: أ- حدثت معها معجزة فقد "حبلت بابن فى شيخوخنها"


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

*القديسة هيلانه الملكة القديسة أم الملك قسطنطين*

 وُلدت القديسة هيلانة (حوالي 250-327م) بمدينة الرُها من أبوين مسيحيين نحو سنة 247م، فربّياها تربية مسيحية وأدّباها بالآداب الدينية. وكانت حسنة الصورة جميلة النفس، واتفق لقُنسطنس ملك بيزنطية أن نزل بمدينة الرُها وسمع بخبر هذه القديسة وجمال منظرها، فطلبها وتزوجها حوالي عام 270م. فرزقت منه بقسطنطين فربّته أحسن تربية وعلّمته الحكمة والآداب. وفي عام 293م التزم قُنسطنس بأن يطلقها لكي يرتبط بقرابة مع الإمبراطور الأكبر في الغرب أوغسطس مكسيميان، بزواجه من ابنة له من زواج سابق تُدعى ثيؤدورا. استمرت هيلانة مرتبطة بابنها، أما الثلاثين عام التالية فلا نعرف الكثير عنها. في ظروف حرجة عاد لهيلانة مكانتها العظمى عندما ملك قسطنطين
. نٌصرته على ليسينيوس Licinius عام 324م جعلته الحاكم الوحيد على الإمبراطورية الرومانية، والصراع الخطير داخل الأسرة المالكة أدى إلى استبعاد الزوجة الثانية فوستا Fausta وابنه كريسيس Crispus.
 هيأت الملكة هيلانة قلب ابنها قسطنطين ليقبل الإيمان بالسيد المسيح. وفي الوقت المعين ظهرت له علامة الصليب في السماء وقد نُقش تحته "بهذا تغلب". بالفعل انتصر، وآمن بالمصلوب، وصار أول إمبراطور روماني مسيحي.
اشتركت مع قسطنطين بخصوص إقامة مبانٍ كنسية في بيت لحم وأورشليم، واكتشافها للصليب المقدس سبب حركة إحياء لأورشليم وشجع على السياحة إليها. رأت القديسة في الليل من يقول لها: "امضِ إلى أورشليم وافحصي بتدقيق عن الصليب المجيد والمواضع المقدسة". وإذ أعلمت ابنها بذلك أرسلها مع حاشية من الجند إلى أورشليم، فبحثت عن عود الصليب المجيد حتى وجدته، كما وجدت الصليبين الآخرين اللذين صلب عليهما اللصان. فقصدت أن تعرف أيهما هو صليب السيد المسيح، فأعلمها القديس مقاريوس أسقف كرسي أورشليم بأنه هو الصليب المكتوب أعلاه: "هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود". ثم سألته أن ترى آية ليطمئن قلبها، فاتفق بتدبير السيد المسيح مرور قوم بجنازة ميت في ذلك الحين، فوضعت كلاَّ من الصليبين على الميت فلم يقم، ولما وضعت الصليب الثالث قام الميت في الحال، فازداد إيمانها وعظم سرورها. بعد ذلك شرعت في بناء الكنائس، وبعد ما سلمت للأب مقاريوس المال اللازم لعميلة البناء أخذت الصليب المجيد والمسامير وعادت إلى ابنها الملك البار قسطنطين، فقبَّل الصليب ووضعه في غلاف من ذهب مرصع بالجواهر الكريمة، ووضع في خوذته بعض المسامير التي كانت به. صارت هيلانة مثلاً حيًّا للإمبراطورة المسيحية التي تساهم في جعل الإمبراطورية الرومانية مسيحية. سارت هذه القديسة سيرة مرضية ورتبت أوقافا كثيرة على الكنائس والأديرة والفقراء. ثم تنيّحت عام 327م وهي قرابة الثمانين.

عن موقع بيت الشماسة فيبى للمكرسات...
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

*كلمة للبابا شنودة عن الامومة كتب قداسة البابا يقول ....
*
 لا ننسى اول وصية فى العلاقات البشرية كانت اكرم اباك وامك .
 
 وهى اول وصية بوعد .......
 
 لكى تطول ايام حياتك على الارض .
 
 كما اهتم السيد المسيح بامه حتى وهو على الصليب حيث عهد بها الى احب تلاميذه 
 
 القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم حتى تنيحت بسلام وكرمها السيد المسيح ايضا فى نياحتها بصعود جسدها الى 
 
 السماء وصار اسمها مبجلا فى طقوس الكنيسة والحانها .
 
 وتاريخ الامومة عجيب فى الكتاب المقدس وسير القديسين من بينها القديسة اليصابات التى امتلأ ابنها
 
  يوحنا بالروح القدس وهو فى بطنها 
 
 وام القديس باسيليوس الكبير فقد انجبت ثلاث قديسين 
 
 القديس باسيليوس الكبير رئيس اساقفة قيصرية كبادوكيا  واخاه القديس اغريغوريوس الذى كان
 
  اسقف نيصص واختهم القديسة ماكرينا التى كانت رئيسة احد الاديرة ومرشدة روحية لاخويها القديسين .
 
 وما اجمل الحديث عن امهات الشهداء وبخاصة تلك التى ذبحوا ابناءها الخمسة على حجرها وهى
 
  تشجعهم على قبول الاستشهاد لاعلان ايمانهم بالمسيح لذلك فأننا نذكر للام فضائل عديدة منها : 
 
 الحنان والحب والاحتمال والتضحية والصبر على تربية اطفالها والاعتناء بهم .​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

*عيد الام لنيافة الانبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم​*







*​*
* كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين بعد أيام قليلة تحتفل مصر بعيد الأم وعيد الأسرة كلها أيضاً.*
* هو ليس إحتفال من الدولة فقط ولكن الكنيسة أيضاً توصينا بتكريم الأم وإحترامها . *
* والكتاب المقدس مملوء بالوصايا للزوج بإحترام الزوجة وأيضاً للأبناء بإحترام الأب والأم .*
* لدرجة أنه وضع عقوبة لمن لا يحترمهما.*
* تقدير الزوجة وإحترامها من الزوج هو موضوع مستقل، إحترام الأب والأم من الأبناء هو موضوع آخر مستقل.*
* فالأم تحترم وتقدر من ربنا ومن الكنيسة .....*
* وهى بدورها أيضا يلقى على كاهلها الكثير من الإلتزامات والمسئوليات الجسيمة:*
* - نجد أن أعظم تشبيه للأم هو أن ربنا يشبه محبته للإنسان بمحبة الأم لأبنائها، وهذا منتهى التكريم للأم حيث أنه لا يوجد محبة أعظم من محبة الله للبشر. *

* ويقول الكتاب المقدس*
* " كإنسان تعزيه أمه هكذا أعزيكم أنا وفى أورشليم تعزون"(أش66: 13 ).*
* فتعزية الرب للإنسان ليس لها حدود يعزيه فى أفراحه وفى ضيقاته ويمنح إحتياجات النفس البشرية من غير ما نطلب الرب يعطينا خيرات وبركات.*
* فعندما نصلى نقول أكثر مما نسأل أونطلب ..فهو يشبه هنا كل عطايا ربنا مثل أم تعزى وتهتم بأبنها..*
* وهذا يحث الأمهات على مضاعفة محبتهن وبذلهن ومن تضحياتهن حرصاً على سعادة الأبناء.*
* وبالطبع الأم هى منبع الحنان بالفطرة ولا تحتاج إلى من يوصيها على أولادها. لأن الرب قد وضع هذا الحب كشىء طبيعى فى قلب الأم .*
* والأمومة لا تقتصر على البشر فحسب ولكن نراها أيضاً فى الكائنات الأخرى. *
* فقد نرى حيوانات مفترسة ولكن مع أولادها هى منتهى الخنوع وقمة الحنان مثل أنثى الأسد مثلاً.*
* حيث نرى أولادها يجذبونها ويدغدغونها ولكنها سعيدة ولا تؤذيهم. بل تدافع عن أولادها بإستماتة لو أن أحداً حاول الإقتراب *
* فحنان الأم يحتمل كل الأشياء.*
* كل هذا مصدره الله، هذه محبة كائنة فى قلب كل إنسان. مهما كان إيمانه.... حتى من الأشخاص الذين لا يعرفون الله ..... *
* ولكن هذا ما نبغى الحديث عنه فنحن هنا نقصد الأم الروحية وتلك هى التى نريد التحدث عنها .. لأن أى أم مسيحية، مسلمة أو يهودية أولا تعرف ربنا على الإطلاق تهتم بأولادها وببيتها وبمتطلبات حياتهم .... فهذا شىء طبيعى فى الأم.*
* ولكننا نقصد بالحديث هنا الأم الصالحة التى تُخرج أولاد للكنيسة....*
* وتلك التى نود أن نتكلم عنها اليوم...*
* فالكنيسة هى أمى الأولى وأمى الثانية هى السيدة العذراء ، أما أمى التى تحتل المرتبة الثالثة هى التى نحتفل بها خلال أيام . *
* هذا معناه أن الأم مثل الكنيسة ومثل أمومة السيدة العذراء.*
* فالكنيسة دورها أن تقودنى إلى الخلاص ومعرفة ربنا. وهذا دور الأم ايضاً...*
* وهنا يكمن دور الأم فلو تخاذلت وتقاعست عن القيام بالدور المنوط لها كما يجب أن يكون من الممكن أن يتأثر الأولاد ويضيعوا.*
* . أنا قرأت فى كتاب ذُكر فيه أنه فى ال12 شهر الأولى للطفل يتعلم من خلالها ما يمكن أن يتعلمه خلال 12 سنة.*
* فمن الممكن الطفل لا يتكلم ولكنه يرى بعينيه ويخزن فى الذاكرة... وهذا يُزيد من حرص الأم فى كل تصرف وكل موقف..*
* فنحن نرى فى التاريخ أمثلة عديدة على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*

* + القديس موسى النبى : مثلا أمه لم تمكث معه الإ سنوات قليلة لا تذكرولكنه من خلال تلك السنوات القليلة أصبح نبىُ عظيم.*

* + يوحنا المعمدان: هو أيضاً أمه لم تمكث معه كثيراً . وقبل أن يتم عامه الثانى أختطف من الروح.. ولكنها كانت أماً بارة خلال الأيام والشهور التى قضيتها معه.*

* وبعيدا عن أمثلة الكتاب المقدس هناك نماذج فى الحياة : *
* فمثلاً رئيس الإتحاد السوفيتى الأسبق ميخائيل جورباتشوف كان فى وقت من الأوقات .... يمنع الناس من الذهاب إلى الكنيسة أو قراءة الإنجيل ولا يسمح للأولاد أن يتعمدوا ومتى سمع عن طفل قد تم عماده ُيحرم من التعليم وأيضا من عمده سواء كان والده أو والدته يُحرم من الإلتحاق بأى عمل فى الحكومة..*
* ومع هذا كانت والدته تأخذه خلسة كل فترة وكل عدة أشهر للكنيسة فى الخفاء.*
* وهو كان ما يزال طفل هذه المرات قد أثرت فى قلبه وعندما مرت السنون وكبر ووصل إلى هذا المنصب وأصبح رئيس جمهورية. أشتاق أن يدخل نفس الكنيسة التى كانت أمه تتردد عليها ويسجد...*
* ولم يستطع أن يقاوم هذا الإشتياق وخاصة أنه كان يرى والدته تصلى ومدى فرحتها، وكم هى تعاسته رغم أنه رئيس جمهويه*
* وكانت قوانين الدولة واضحة وصارمة فى هذا الشأن فأضطر أن يلغى بعض تلك القوانين.. نزولاً عن الرغبة الكامنة بداخله لدخول الكنيسة.*
* وقال من يريد أن يُعمد أولاده أو يدخل الكنيسة للصلاة له مطلق الحرية وهناك أمان. *
* وكل هذا من تأثير الأم.*

* الكتاب المقدس وتاريخ الكنيسة يعطينا العديد من الأمثلة لأمهات كانوا وراء أبنائهن القديسين*
* وفى الكتاب المقدس وفى تاريخ الكنيسة أمثلة أخرى وكثيرة للأمهات الصالحات اللائى كن وراء أبنائهن من القديسين.*
* فأى قديس من قديسى الكنيسة متى بحثنا فى تاريخه سنجد أن أول من ساعده فى أول الأمر هى الأم وهى لها الفضل الأول .*
* فنحن أحياناً نعتمد على مدارس الأحد ونلقى عليها مسئولية تنشئة أولادنا تنشئة روحية ونتناسى دورنا نحن كآباء وأمهات. *
* فمدارس الأحد وحدها لا تكفى فالمدرس أو المدرسة لا تقضى مع الطفل عدد ساعات كافية كل أسبوع*
* فضلاً عن كثافة الفصول العالية فى بعض الأحيان....*


* ولكن تعالوا نرى كم ساعة يقضيها الطفل مع أمه فى الأسبوع ويتعلم من تصرفاتها وأفعالها وردودها.*

* تلك هى المسئولية الخطيرة.*


* لا يمكن لطفل يرى أمه تشتم وتخطىء ويأتى إلى الكنيسة ليجد من ينهيه عن ذلك..... *

* فهنا لن يعير أحداً أى إهتمام وماذا تفعل تلك النصيحة؟ لن تؤثر فيه....*


* فهو يرى أمه لا تمنتع عن الشتائم فلن يقتنع وسيشعر أنه كلام غير واقعى...*

* فهو يرى أمه التى هى مثله الأعلى لا تستطيع التخلى عن ذلك ...*


* لكنه لو رأى أن الأم كلامها مقدس وتضع وصايا الرب نصب عينيها دائماً هو أيضا سيحفظ وصية ربنا تلقائياً من غير جدال..*


* وفى الكتاب المقدس أمثلة كثيرة للأمهات الصالحات:*

* سنذكر على سبيل المثال : *


* +أم موسى النبى :*

* وقد عاشت بأمانة معه وقد كانت لا تملك وصايا موسى النبى فى ذلك الحين. فقد تعلمت ما تعلمته من جدودها ومع هذا نجحت فى أن توّصله أن يكون أعظم نبى.*



* + أم صموئيل النبى: *

* يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس لكن " حنة لم تصعد لأنها قالت لرجلها متى فُطم الصبى آتى به ليتراءى أمام الرب ويُقيم هناك إلى الأبد"*


* فهى تحملت المشقة لتعرفه طريق الرب ويكون مكرس حياته لله وقدمته لربنا...*


* فهى كانت أم لا تملك أطفال وكان هو طفلها الوحيدالذى منحه الرب لها نذرته الى الرب فقالت أنا أربيه وأكّبره حتى إذا بدأ السير وأهتم بنفسه وأشتد عوده وبلغ 3 أو 4 سنوات سوف أهبه للرب ليكرس نفسه كل أيام حياته.*


* أمام هذه الأم الرب أختار صموئيل وكلنا نعلم أنه من أعظم قديسى العهد القديم.*



*  القديس تيموثاوس:*


* يقول له القديس بولس الرسول*


* " إذ أتذكر الإيمان العديم الرياء الذى فيك الذى سكن أولاً فى جدتك لوئيس وأمك أفنيكى ولكنى موقن أنه فيك أيضاً"*


* لو هناك حياة روحية عند الأم سيكتسبها الأولاد حتماً .*


* لكن الأم التى تهتم بأشياء تافهة وتخلق المشاكل فإن بنتها أوأبنها بالتبعية لا يسمعون الكلام لكن لو رأى الأولاد أن أمهم مضحية وتستطيع الإستغناء عن الأشياء حتى الضرورية من أجل سعادة بيتها وأولادها هم أيضا سيكتسبون تلك الروح.*



*  القديسة دولاجى:*

* فهى حافظت على أبدية أولادها..*


* فلك أن تتخيل أم تتحمل أن يستشهد أولادها على رجليها لكى تضمن أبديتهم فهذا صعب جدا...ولكنه حينما نفكر فيها بالروح فهى تبحث عن أبديتهم وتريد أن تضمنها فقد خشت إذ هى أستشهدت أولا فمن الجائز أن يضيع الأولاد.*


*  أمرأة منوح*

*  وراعوث أيضاً : *


* وكيف كانت إمرأة صالحة وبارة لذا أكرمها الرب وجعلها جدة للسيد المسيح.*


*  أبيجايل:*


* وبحكمتها أستطاعت أن تكسر غضب داود فى وقت من الأوقات وعندما زوجها توفى طلبها داود لكى تكون زوجة له.*


*  أستير وأليصابات*

* كل هؤلاء زوجات صالحات راعوا أزواجهن رعاية حسنة وراعوا أولادهن رعاية روحية.*


*  أم القديسين قزمان ودميان وإخواتهم :*

*  وصّلت إليهم محبة المسيح رغم أنهما وصلا لأعلى درجات العلم فى ذلك الوقت حيث أنهما كانا طبيبان ولكنها وصّلت إليهم محبة المسيح بجانب التقدم العلمى. وأرتضوا أن يضحوا بحياتهم من أجله.*


*  القديسة مونيكا:*

* وهى أم القديس أوغسطينوس فقد كانت تصلى وتصرخ مثل المرأة الكنعانية التى ذهبت الى السيد المسيح تقول له أرحمنى يا سيد يا أبن داود أبنتى مريضة جدا وتصلى من أجلها.*


* والكتاب يحكى أيضاً عن بريسكلا – وأكيلا...*




* الأم فى الكتاب المقدس لها مكانة كبيرة:*

* ففى سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 31 يقول لنا الكتاب ماذا يجب أن تفعله الأم ؟*

* ولقد لخصها القديس بولس الرسول فى جملة واحدة ليت كل أم تحفظها ليس لكى تطالب بها أو تفتخر بها على الرجل ولكن لتشعربمدى المسئولية الملقاة عليها.*

* فى( 1 كو11: 7 ) " وأما المرأة فهى مجد الرجل "*

* بمعنى إنها هى التى يجب أن تساعده على الوصول إلى للمجد وهى التى أيضاً قادرة أن تسحب كل شىء من تحت قدميه.*

* فهى قادرة أن ترفعه وأن تجعله يقع.*


* وهناك مثل عامى يقول( وراء كل رجل عظيم إمرأة) وهو مؤكد فيه شىء من الحقيقة.*


* فالرجل كلما إزدادت مسئولياته كلما أحتاج إلى حياة مستقرة وبيت يسوده السلام والفرح حتى عندما يرجع إلى المنزل يجد الراحة حتى وإن كان سيمكث ساعات قليلة. فذلك سيعوضه عن تعب النهار. *


* فهى بتلك الطريقة توصله إلى المجد حتى وإن كان لايزاول أى عمل ويعود إلى البيت ليجد مشاكل ونكد فذلك يجعله لا يستطيع التفكير ولا ينام ولا يأكل ومن الممكن أن يضيع مستقبله؟*


* مجد الرجل أن تهتم ببيته وأولاده تخيلوا لوكان الأولاد فاشلين .*

* عكس*


* الأسرة التى يكون كل أولادها ناجحين فهى أسرة قد وصلت إلى المجد. عن طريق الأم . *


* على كل أم أن تكون حريصة جداً فى تصرفاتها أمام أولادها. *

* لأن الطفل إذا أكتسب عادة سيئة وخاصة من شخص يعتبره قدوة له من الصعب التخلص منها بسهولة.*


* فقبل أن نشكو من أولادنا تعالوا نحاسب أنفسنا أولاً ونشكو أنفسنا ونسأل ماذا أنا علمت أبنى أو إبنتى؟؟؟*

* انا ممكن أتخلص من عاداتى ولكن ما مصير الأولاد ؟ من سيساعدهم ؟؟؟ ليتنا نكون حريصين.*


* والأم فى الكتاب المقدس قد مُنحت مكانة كبيرة*

* ويتلخص ذلك فى سفر الأمثال (أم 31 : 10 – 31 ) *


* اذا يطلب الله من المرأة:*


* فيقول لنا*

* " إمرأة فاضلة من يجدها لأن ثمنها يفوق اللالىء".*

* وفاضلة هنا بمعنى أنها تملك فضائل كثيرة[ المحبة – التسامح- الإحتمال- الصدق] كل هذه فضائل مسيحية تملكها.*



* "بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج إلى إلى غنيمة "*

* وهنا نرى أن الثقة ضرورية بين الزوجين. فعندما يدخل الشك قلب الزوج ويشعر إن زوجته لا تخاف عليه. مثلا فقد توزع الأشياء التى تخصه مثلاً على الغير وليس بالضرورة على الأقرباء. وهى بذلك لا تقدر تعبه. وهنا بداية المشاكل . *

* فعلى الأم أن تكسب ثقة زوجها لكى يطمئن قلبه.*



* " تصنع له خيراً لا شراً كل أيام حياتها تطلب صوفاً وكتاناً وتشتغل بيدين راضيتين"*


* وهنا الرضا يجب أن يكون موجوداً فإذا تعبت وبذلت مجهود وكانت راضية فهناك مكافأة من الرب فإن الأم التى تتعب من أجل أولادها حتى ولو كانت لا ترى التقدير فى عيون الآخرين وزوجها لايشعر بهذا التعب . فربنا يرى ويعلم.*



* " هى كسفن التاجر تجلب طعامها من بعيد"*

* يشبهها إنها تاجر يسعى لمسافات طويلة ليكتسب رزقاً.*


* "وتقوم إذ الليل بعد وتعطى أكلاً لأهل بيتها وفريضة لفتياتها" *


* حيث أنها تساعد زوجها فى التفكيرو فى كيفية توفير متطلبات الحياة لأسرتها وتدبيرها بأقل الإمكانيات.*



* "تتأمل حقلاً فتأخذه وبثمر يديها تغرس كرماً تُنطق حقوقيها بالقوة وتشدد ذراعيها.*


* "تشعر أن تجارتها جيدة. سراجها لا ينطفىء فى الليل"*

* أى بيتها مضاء ومنور وهذا رمز للصلاة ورمزللبر والنشاط...*


* " تمد يديها إلى المغزل وتمسك كفاها بالفلكة"*

* أى تشتغل ولا تمل ولا تتعب سواء فى بيتها أو عملها.*



* "تبسط كفيها للفقير وتمد يديها إلى المسكين. *

* لا تخشى على بيتها من الثلج لأن كل أهل بيتها لابسون حللاً".*

* " تعمل لنفسها موشيات. لبسها بوص وأرجوان".*

* " زوجها معروف فى الأبواب حين يجلس بين مشايخ الأرض".*


* " تصنع قمصانا وتبيعها وتعرض مناطق على الكنعانى."*


* بمعنى أن الزوجة هى المسئولة الأولى عن مظهر زوجها فلا تتركه يهمل فى مظهره. *

* وأيضا تساعده فى إختيار ملابسه وتحرص على الإتيكيت، ليكون له مكانة عند أصدقاؤه ولا يحتاج إلى شىء. *


* "تفتح فمها بالحكمة وفى لسانها سنة المعروف"*

* "تراقب طرق أهل بيتها ولا تأكل خبز الكسل"*


* "يقوم أولادها ويطوبونها.*

* زوجها أيضاً فيمدحها.بنات كثيرات عملن فضلاً أما أنتِ ففقتِ عليهن جميعاً."*


* وهذا ما تفعله الكنيسة الآن فى وقتنا الحالى فهى تمدح الأم وتطوبها وتقول لها شكراً لكل ما تقدميه.*


* وعلى كل زوج أن يقدم لزوجته الشكر إذا كانت زوجة فاضلة مملوؤة بالفضائل وفيها وصايا ربنا وتحفظها فى قلبها.*


* "الحسن غش والجمال باطل . أما المرأة المتقية الرب فهى تُمدح. أعطوها من ثمر يديها ولتمدحها أعمالها فى الأبواب"*

* وهنا يوجه نظرها أن الجمال الجسدى زائل وهو لن يجعل الناس تطوبك أو تمدحك.


م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

*عيد الام... ما هي قصته وكيف بدأ !؟*



​ تختلف القصص التي تروي كيف بدأ الاحتفال بعيد الام فهذا الاحتفال يختلف تاريخه من دولة لأخرى ، وكذلك أسلوب الاحتفال به ، فالنرويج تقيمه في الأحد الثاني من فبراير ، أما في الأرجنتين فهو يوم الأحد الثاني من أكتوبر ، وفي لبنان يكون اليوم الأول من فصل الربيع ، وجنوب أفريقيا تحتفل به يوم الأحد الأول من مايو.أما في فرنسا فيكون الاحتفال أكثر بالعيد كعيد الأسرة في يوم الأحد الأخير من مايو حيث يجتمع أفراد الأسرة للعشاء معاً ثم تقدم كيكة للأم.والسويد أيضا عندها عطلة عيد الأسرة في الأحد الأخير من مايو وقبلها بأيام يقوم الصليب الأحمر السويدي ببيع وردات صغيرة من البلاستيك تقدم حصيلتها للأمهات اللاتي يكن في عطلة لرعاية أطفالهن . وفي اليابان يكون الاحتفال في يوم الأحد الثاني من مايو مثل أمريكا الشمالية وفيه يتم عرض صور رسمها أطفال بين السادسة والرابعة عشرة من عمرهم وتدخل ضمن معرض متجول يحمل اسم "أمي" ويتم نقله كل 4 سنوات يتجول المعرض في عديد من الدول .
*عيد الأم ، نبذة تاريخية*
قال بعض الباحثين :
يزعم بعض المؤرخين أن عيد الأم كان قد بدأ عند الإغريق في احتفالات عيد الربيع، وكانت هذه الاحتفالات مهداة إلى الإله الأم "ريا" زوجة "كرونس" الإله الأب، وفي روما القديمة كان هناك احتفال مشابه لهذه الاحتفالات كان لعبادة أو تبجيل "سيبل" –أم أخرى للآلهة. وقد بدأت الأخيرة حوالي 250 سنة قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح ؛ وهذه الاحتفالات الدينية عند الرومان كانت تسمى "هيلاريا" وتستمر لثلاثة أيام من 15 إلى 18 مارس .
إنجلترا 
وهو يوم شبيه باحتفالات عيد الأم الحالية، ولكنه كان يسمى أحد الأمهات أو أحد نصف الصوم، لأنه كان يُقام في فترة الصوم الكبير عندهم، والبعض يقول إن الاحتفالات التي كانت تقام لعبادة وتكريم "سيبل" الرومانية بُدِّلت من قبل الكنيسة باحتفالات لتوقير وتبجيل مريم العذراء ، وهذه العادة بدأت بحَثِّ الأفراد على زيارة الكنيسة التابعين لها والكنيسة الأم محمَّلين بالقرابين، وفي عام 1600 بدأ الشباب والشابات ذوو الحرف البسيطة والخادمون في زيارة أمهاتهم في "أحد الأمهات" مُحمَّلين بالهدايا والمأكولات، هذا عن انجلترا أما عن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فكانت هناك قصة أخرى.
الولايات المتحدة 
آنا.م.جارفس: (1864-1948): 
هي صاحبة فكرة ومشروع جعل يوم عيد الأم إجازة رسمية في الولايات المتحدة، فهي لم تتزوج قط وكانت شديدة الارتباط بوالدتها، وكانت ابنه للدير، وتدرس في مدرسة الأحد التابعة للكنيسة النظامية "أندرو" في جرافتون غرب فرجينيا، وبعد موت والدتها بسنتين بدأت حملة واسعة النطاق شملت رجال الأعمال والوزراء ورجال الكونجرس؛ لإعلان يوم عيد الأم عطلة رسمية في البلاد، وكان لديها شعور أن الأطفال لا يقدرون ما تفعله الأمهات خلال حياتهم، وكانت تأمل أن يزيد هذا اليوم من إحساس الأطفال والأبناء بالأمهات والآباء، وتقوى الروابط العائلية المفقودة 
البداية: 
قامت الكنيسة بتكريم الآنسة آنا جارفس في جرافتون غرب فرجينيا وفلادلفيا وبنسلفانيا في العاشر من مايو 1908، وكانت هذه بداية الاحتفال بعيد الأم في الولايات المتحدة . وكان القرنفل من ورود والدتها المفضلة وخصوصًا الأبيض ؛ لأنه يعبر عن الطيبة والنقاء والتحمل والذي يتميز به حب الأم، ومع مرور الوقت أصبح القرنفل الأحمر إشارة إلى أن الأم على قيد الحياة، والأبيض أن الأم رحلت عن الحياة .
وأول إعلان رسمي عن عيد الأم في الولايات المتحدة كان غرب فرجينيا ولاية أوكلاهوما سنة 1910، ومع عام 1911 كانت كل الولايات المتحدة قد احتفلت بهذا اليوم، ومع هذا الوقت كانت الاحتفالات قد دخلت كلاً من المكسيك، وكندا، والصين، واليابان، وأمريكا اللاتينية وأفريقيا ، ثم وافق الكونجرس الأمريكي رسميًّا على الإعلان عن الاحتفال بيوم الأم، وذلك في العاشر من مايو سنة 1913، وقد اختير يوم الأحد الأول من شهر مايو للاحتفال بعيد الأم .
عيد الأم في العالم العربي 
بدأت فكرة الاحتفال بعيد الأم العربي في مصر على يد الأخوين "مصطفى وعلي أمين" مؤسسي دار أخبار اليوم الصحفية.. فقد وردت إلى علي أمين ذاته رسالة من أم تشكو له جفاء أولادها وسوء معاملتهم لها، وتتألم من نكرانهم للجميل.. وتصادف أن زارت إحدى الأمهات مصطفى أمين في مكتبه.. وحكت له قصتها التي تتلخص في أنها ترمَّلت وأولادها صغار، فلم تتزوج، وأوقفت حياتها على أولادها، تقوم بدور الأب والأم، وظلت ترعى أولادها بكل طاقتها، حتى تخرجوا في الجامعة، وتزوجوا، واستقل كل منهم بحياته، ولم يعودوا يزورونها إلا على فترات متباعدة للغاية، فكتب مصطفى أمين وعلي أمين في عمودهما الشهير "فكرة" يقترحان تخصيص يوم للأم يكون بمثابة تذكرة بفضلها، وأشارا إلى أن الغرب يفعلون ذلك، وإلى أن العرب والاسلام يحض على الاهتمام بالأم، فانهالت الخطابات عليهما تشجع الفكرة، واقترح البعض أن يخصص أسبوع للأم وليس مجرد يوم واحد، ورفض آخرون الفكرة بحجة أن كل أيام السنة للأم وليس يومًا واحدًا فقط، لكن أغلبية القراء وافقوا على فكرة تخصيص يوم واحد، وشارك القراء في اختيار يوم 21 مارس ليكون عيدًا للأم، وهو أول أيام فصل الربيع؛ ليكون رمزًا للتفتح والصفاء والمشاعر الجميلة.. واحتفلت مصر بأول عيد أم في 21 مارس سنة 1956م .. ومن مصر خرجت الفكرة إلى البلاد العربية الأخرى .. وقد اقترح البعض في وقت من الأوقات تسمية عيد الأم بعيد الأسرة ليكون تكريمًا للأب أيضًا، لكن هذه الفكرة لم تلق قبولاً كبيرًا، واعتبر الناس ذلك انتقاصًا من حق الأم، أو أن أصحاب فكرة عيد الأسرة "يستكثرون" على الأم يومًا يُخصص لها.. وحتى الآن تحتفل البلاد العربية بهذا اليوم من خلال أجهزة الإعلام المختلفة.. ويتم تكريم الأمهات المثاليات اللواتي عشن قصص كفاح عظيمة من أجل أبنائهن في كل صعيد .
*المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*
والكلمة في العبرية هي "إيششا". فلما خلق الرب حواء من أحد أضلاع آدم وأحضرها إليه، قال آدم: "هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي. هذه تدعي امرأة "إيششا" لأنها من إمرء "إيش" أخذت" (تك 2: 23). وبري بعض العلماء أن كلمة "إيششا" تتضمن معني الرقة واللين، بينما تتضمن كلمة "إيش" معني القوة. 
1 - المرأة في الخليقة: نلاحظ أنه عندما خلق الله الجنس البشري (آدم- في العبرية)، "ذكراً وأنثي خلقهم" علي صورته (تك 1: 27، 5: 1و 2، مت 19: 4). فلم يخلقهم ذكراً فقط. فصورة الله إذاً تظهر في الرجل كما في المرأة علي السواء، في الذكر كما في الأنثى والمميزات الخاصة بكل من الجنسين لازمة لانعكاس طبيعة الله. فكلمة "امرأة" (إيششا) توحي بما منحة الله إياها من حساسية ومواهب في مجال العاطفة، مما يلزم لحفظ الجنس البشري وتقدمه. فلدي المرأة حساسية خاصة لحاجات الإنسان، مما يساعدها علي أن تفهم بفطرتها مواقف الآخرين ومشاعرهم. ولأن المرأة خلقت من الرجل ولأجل الرجل (تك 2: 18- 23) فإن الكتاب المقدس يجعل الرجل رأساً للمرأة (1 كو 11: 3- 9). 
وفي النظام الإلهي تقوم سيادة الرجل علي المرأة علي أساس أسبقيته في الخلق، وليس علي أساس الأفضلية (1 تي 2: 12و 13)، فالفرق ليس في الأفضلية بل في أن لكل منهما وظيفته في الحياة. فقد خُلقت المرأة لتكون للرجل "معيناً نظيره" (تك 2: 18و 20)، أي "معيناً مناسباً له" أو حرفياً "متجاوباً معه". فهي إذاً مكملة للرجل وضرورية لتكميل كيانه. فالرجل والمرأة مخلوقان متساويان متكاملان، كل منهما يعتمد الآخر، والسيادة المفوضة للرجل علي المرأة نتجت عن السقوط وليس عن الخليقة (تك 3: 16، 1 تي 2: 14). 
2 - المرأة في العهد القديم: كان للمرأة في المجتمع اليهودي كان مركز ثانوي، بل كانت تعتبر ملكاً للرجل (تك 31: 14و 15، راعوث 4: 5و 10). ولم يكن للبنات عادة نصيب في الميراث عند موت الأب (ارجع إلي عد 27: 1- 8). ومع ذلك كان للمرأة كرامتها وبخاصة كزوجة أو كأم في البيت (ارجع إلي خر 20: 12، لا 19: 3، تث 21: 18)كان لإهانتها أو عدم إكرامها عقوبة صارمة (لا 20: 9، تث 27: 16). كما كانت لها شركة في الحياة الدينية للمجتمع (تث 12: 12و 18، 1 صم 1: 7- 19و 24، 2: 19). 
وكانت المرأة تشترك في الفنون مثل الغناء والرقص (خر 15: 20، قض 21: 19،- 21، 2 أخ 35: 25)، وفي رعي الأغنام (خر 2: 16)، وفي نسج الأغطية الدقيقة لخيمة الشهادة (خر 35: 25و 26). كما كان يمكنها أن تشارك في مجال العمال والممتلكات والمشاريع التجارية (أم 31: 16، أع 5: 1)، وفي نسج الكتان للثياب وللخيام (أم 31: 21، أع 16: 14، 18: 2و 3). بل عن البعض منهن لعبن دوراً هاماً في الحياة السياسية والحربية مثل دبورة (قض 4: 4- 9، 5: 1- 31)، وبثشبع (1 مل 1: 11- 31)، والمرأتين الحكيمتين في إسرائيل (2 صم 14: 2- 20، 20: 16- 22)، وخلدة النبية الذي أرسل الملك يوشيا يستشيرها في أمر سفر الشريعة الذي وُجد في الهيكل (2 مل 22: 14- 20). 
وكان علي الرجال فقط -من إسرائيل- أن يذهبوا لإحياء الأعياد الرئيسية الثلاثة في أورشليم (خر 23: 17). ولكن يبدو أن هذا الاستئناء كان بسبب متاعب السفر، واحتمالات الحمل، وضرورة رعاية الأطفال في البيت (1صم 1: 22). ولكن كان لها كامل الحق في الاشتراك في هذه الأعياد، متي كان ذلك في استطاعتها (عد 6: 2، تث 16: 11- 14). بل كانت تستطيع الذهاب إلي خدمات رأس الشهر والسبت بدون زوجها (2 مل 4: 23). وكانت تستطيع أن تبشر بكلمة الله (مز 68: 11). ويبدو ان وجود فناء خاص للنساء يقتصر علي دخولهن إليه، في هيكل هيرودس (كما يذكر يوسيفوس) لم يكن أمراً كتابياً، بل جاء نتيجة اختلاط اليهود بالعالم اليوناني (في العصر بين العهدين)، فقد كانت النساء في المجتمع اليوناني القديم، يُعتبر أدني منزلة من الرجال، إذ كانت المرأة تعتبر في مرتبة وسطي بين الأحرار والعبيد، فكانت الزوجات تعشن حياة منعزلة فيما يشبه العبودية، إذ كانت مفاهيم الحشمة والوقار- أعظم الفضائل عند المرأة اليهودية- مفاهيم غريبة عن الأخلاقيات اليونانية. 
2 -  في العهد الجديد: لقد احدث إنجيل المسيح ثورة في مركز المرأة، وكانت نقطة البداية، إنعام الله علي العذراء باختيارها لتكون أما للرب يسوع (لو 1: 28و 30و 42و 48). كما أن الرب يسوع علَّم الرجال (يو 4: 10- 26، 11: 20- 27)، كما قبل مساعدتهن له بأموالهن (لو 8: 3، 10: 38- 42، 23: 56). كما أنه في المسيح يسوع، "ليس ذكر أو أنثي" (غل 3: 28) فهي مساوية للرجل فيما يختص بالفداء والإيمان والخلاص والحياة الأبدية. 
وبعد قيامة المسيح، كان التلاميذ في العلية "يواظبون بنفس واحدة علي الصلاة والطلبة مع النساء ومريم أم يسوع، ومع إخوته" (أع 1: 13و 14). وقد حل عليهن الروح القدس، كما علي سائر التلاميذ، في يوم الخمسين (أع 2: 1- 11و 17و 18). وفي أيام الكنيسة الأولي، كانت النساء دائماً في مقدمة من يؤمنون بالرب يسوع المسيح (أع 5: 14، 12: 12، 16: 14و 15، 17: 4و 34). كما كانت ليدية وبريسكلا وفيبي مساعدات للرسول بولس في خدمته، كما كانت هناك كنائس في بيوتهن (أع 12: 12، 16: 40، رو 16: 1- 5). 
ومع أن المرأة كان يمكنها أن تصلي أو تتنبأ (1 كو 11: 1- 16) في دوائر خاصة مثل المذبح العائلي، أو بين الأخوات، أو في مدارس الأحد مثلاً (2 تي 1: 5، 3: 15، تي 2: 3- 5)، ولكن غير مسموح للمرأة أن تفعل ذلك في الكنيسة (1 كو 14: 34و 35)، فالعهد الجديد لا يسمح للمرأة أن تتكلم أو تتولي مركز القيادة في العبادة في الكنيسة (1 كو 14: 34- 40، 1 تي 2: 11- 13)، وليس في هذا حط من قدرها بل للحفاظ علي كرامتها واحتشامها.
*الأم في الكناب المقدس*
1 – وضعها في العهد القديم : وهي في العبرية " أم " لا نجد في الكتاب المقدس شيئا شبيها بوضع المرأة – باعتبارها أدنى من الرجل – في المجتمعات الشرقية ، فوضعها – كما نراه في الكتاب المقدس – يختلف عن ذلك كثيرا ، فنجد النساء في الكتاب المقدس على نفس المستوى الاجتماعي للرجال ، بل كثيرا ما شغلن مراكز قيادية ( خر 15 : 20 ، قض 4 : 4 ، 2 مل 22 : 14 )  وحب الذرية عميق الجذور في قلب المرأة العبرانية ، ولهذا كانت للأمومة أرفع منزلة ، وفي عصر الآباء كانت الأمهات تشغلن مكانا بارزا ، فعند زواج رفقة ، يبدو أنه كان لأمها رأي في ذلك مع أبيها بتوئيل وأخيها لابان ( تك 24 : 28 و 50 و 53 و 55 ) كما ان يعقوب " سمع لأبيه وأمه " ( تك 28 : 7 ) بل كانت أمه هي مشيرة الأول ، وقد أمر الناموس باكرام الأب والأم ( خر 20 : 12 ) والابن الذي يضرب أباه أو أمه أو يشتم منهما ، كان يقتل قتلا ( خر 21 : 15 و 17 ) ، كما كان نفس المصير ينتظر الابن المعاند والمارد الذي لا يسمع لقول ابيه ولا لقول امه ( تث 21 : 18 – 21 ) . 
بل جاءت الأم قبل الب في اللاويين ( 19 : 3 ) في الوصية : " تهابون كل إنسان أمه وأباه " ويصف المرنم الحزن العميق بالقول : " كمن ينوح على امه " ( مز 35 : 14 ) ، ونجد في كل سفر الأمثال تشدديدا قويا لعى احترام البناء وطاعتهم لأمهاتهم ، وأ‘ظم راحة أو تعزية يمكن تصورها ، هي التعزية التي تعزي بها الأم ابنها ( اش 66 : 13 ) . 
2 – وضعها في العهد الجديد : ونجد نفس الشئ ايضا في العهد الجديد ، نفس المستوى الرفيع للمرأة ، ونفس الاحترام والتوقير للأم ، فمولد المسيح سما بمقام الأمومة إلى ارفع مكان ، وجعله قبلة الأنظار ، وآخر شئ عمله يسوع على الصليب ، هو أنه عهد بأمه ليوحنا الحبيب كوديعته الغالية ، وما وصلت إليه المرأة اليوم ، وما تخطئ به الأمومة من تقدير وتبجيل ، انما يرجع الى المكانة السامية التي يضعها فيها الكتاب المقدس . 
وأحيانا كان يطلق لفظ " الأم " على زوجة الأب ( تك 37 : 10 ) ، واحيانا على الجدة مهما علت ( تك 3 : 20 ، 1 مل 15 : 10 ) ، كما قالت دبورة عن نفسها : " قمت أما في اسرائيل " ( قض 5 : 7 ) . 
كا يطلق لفظ " الأم " مجازيا على " الأمة " لهي أم الشعب وأفراد الشعب هم ابناؤها ( اش 50 : 1 ، ارميا 50 : 12 ، هو 2 : 4 ، 4 : 5 ) . 
كما يطلق لفظ " الأم " على المدن الكبيرة ( 2 صم 20 : 19 – انظر غلى 4 : 26 ) ، بل ان ايوب يقول عن الأرض انها أمه : عريانا خرجت من بطن أمي وعريانا أعود الى هناك " 

( ايوب 1 : 21 ) .


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

*المرأة هي الأمُّ والمربية* * الشماس جورج اسكندر*​ 
*  													إنّ رسالة المرأة, لا تنحصر  													فقط في الإنجاب، وقد وعت  													المرأة المؤمنة رسالتها
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




،  													فكانت وما زالت الأمّ الحانية  													التي توفّر لأبنائها التربية  													المسيحيّة، مستلهمة رسالتها  													من نور الإنجيل، فنرى الأمّ  													تعلّم أبناءها، قبل كلّ شيء  													إشارة الصليب، والسَّلام  													الملائكيّ والصلاة الربيّة  													وتشجعهم على التأملات  													العفويّة، والحديث العذب مع  													حبيبنا يسوع وأمنا العذراء  													هكذا يقيم الله في الأسرة,  													شخصاً حياً, تمجّده وتسجد له  													وتحاوره وتطلب منه بشفاعة  													العذراء التي تغدو «الحنونة»  													المستعدّة دائماً للتضرع  													والصلاة من أجل الأسرة,  													وعندما يبدأ الطفل خطواته  													الأولى في القراءة, يكون  													الإنجيل الكتاب الأوّل الذي  													ينهل منه الطّفل ماء الحياة،  													بمساعدة أمّه. بارك الله  													الأمّ المؤمنة، لأنّها مدرسة  													حقيقيّة للإيمان، تلد أبناءها  													لحياة الروح كما تلدهم لحياة  													الجسد، وتسهر على تغذيتهم  													روحيّاً كما تسهر عل تغذيتهم  													جسديّاً، لأنّه ليس بالخبز  													وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكلّ  													كلّمة تخرج من فم الله، ولقد  													قامت الأمّ دائماً بواجبها في  													المحافظة على وديعة الإيمان،  													فهي في أحلك الظّروف وأصعبها،  													لم تتوان عن زرع الإيمان  													وتنميته في قلوب أبنائها.*


*عن موقع جمعية التعليم المسيحى بحلب...
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

*عيد‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏ووجوب‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏الوالدين - للمتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس*



هذه‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏جعلها‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏أول‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏في‏ ‏اللوح‏ ‏الثاني‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏الوالدين‏ ‏أكرم‏ ‏أباك‏ ‏وأمك‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقابل‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏في‏ ‏اللوح‏ ‏الأول‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إلهك‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏لك‏ ‏آلهة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏أمامي‏ ‏وأيضا‏ ‏هي‏ ‏أول‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أعطاها‏ ‏بوعد‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنواع‏ ‏التشجيع‏ ‏للأولاد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكرموا‏ ‏والديهم‏, ‏هناك‏ ‏وصايا‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏نهي‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تقتل‏, ‏لا‏ ‏تسرق‏, ‏لا‏ ‏تزني‏.... ‏إلي‏ ‏آخره‏, ‏إنما‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏بلغة‏ ‏العصر‏ ‏الحاضر‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏حوافز‏, 



‏إن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏تشجيعا‏, ‏يعطي‏ ‏وعدا‏ ‏أكرم‏ ‏أباك‏ ‏وأمك‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏تطول‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏حياتك‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يعطيك‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إلهك‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏تكريم‏ ‏ونوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحض‏ ‏فهو‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏مصحوب‏ ‏بوعد‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏سلاحان‏ ‏معا‏ ‏في‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏واحدة‏, ‏السلاح‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يسمونه‏ ‏سلاح‏ ‏الضغط‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏سلاح‏ ‏الحض‏, ‏فيجمع‏ ‏ما‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الضغط‏ ‏والحض‏, ‏بمني‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يشجع‏ ‏الأولاد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكرموا‏ ‏والديهم‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إهتمام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الوصية‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏تكريم‏ ‏للوالدين‏, ‏وبيان‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏يسر‏ ‏بذلك‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏من‏ ‏يخالف‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏يقع‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏طائلة‏ ‏الحكم‏ ‏الإلهي‏, ‏بأنه‏ ‏كسر‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بها‏, ‏فيحرم‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏من‏ ‏التشجيع‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏الحض‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏المكافأة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏وعد‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بها‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يسمعون‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنواع‏ ‏الوفاء‏, ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏عندنا‏ ‏فضيلة‏ ‏الوفاء‏ ‏لمن‏ ‏أحسن‏ ‏إلينا‏, ‏وأول‏ ‏من‏ ‏أحسن‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏من‏ ‏البشر‏ ‏أبوه‏ ‏وأمه‏, ‏من‏ ‏أعطي‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أحسن‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏كمثل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يحسن‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏أبوه‏ ‏وأمه؟‏, ‏وبالتالي‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏الواحد‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏بالتالي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏الله‏ ‏نفسه‏, ‏وأيضا‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏تكريم‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏للأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏جعل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الصورة‏, ‏وفعلا‏ ‏كما‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏يوحنا‏ : "‏من‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يحب‏ ‏أخاه‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يراه‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يحب‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يراه؟‏" (1‏يو‏ 4:20), ‏هذه‏ ‏لها‏ ‏ارتباط‏ ‏بالوصية‏ ‏الخامسة‏, ‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏وهم‏ ‏أول‏ ‏ناس‏ ‏أحسنوا‏ ‏إليه‏, ‏وكانوا‏ ‏سر‏ ‏وجوده‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحياة‏, ‏فلا‏ ‏خير‏ ‏له‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏زعمه‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يعبد‏ ‏الله‏. ‏فالله‏ ‏يرفض‏ ‏عبادة‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏ويعتبره‏ ‏كاذبا‏ ‏في‏ ‏عبادته‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏فبالتالي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏الله‏, ‏لأن‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏لله‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏مصحوبا‏ ‏بالوفاء‏ ‏لله‏ ‏والاعتراف‏ ‏بفضله‏, ‏وكما‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏المزامير: "‏‏باركي‏ ‏يانفسي‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏تنسي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏حسناته‏" (‏مز‏ 103:1), ‏فالحقيقة‏ ‏كون‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏أغفل‏ ‏حسنات‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏, ‏ومثل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏إنساناً‏ ‏عاقاً‏, ‏والله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقبل‏ ‏عبادة‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏, ‏لأن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العبادة‏ ‏كاذبة‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏عبادة‏ ‏صادقة‏, ‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏تنكر‏ ‏لأبيه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏وهم‏ ‏أول‏ ‏من‏ ‏أحسنوا‏ ‏إليه‏, ‏بل‏ ‏سر‏ ‏وجوده‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحياة‏, ‏فالله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يصدق‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏عبادته‏ ‏له‏, ‏بل‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏عبادته‏ ‏نافية‏ ‏وكاذبة‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏قيمة‏ ‏لها‏.‏

والله‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏أعطانا‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏التكريم‏ ‏في‏ ‏موقف‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏من‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏يوسف‏, ‏وكون‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏نسب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏خاضعا‏ ‏لأبويه‏. ‏وكلمة‏ ‏أبويه‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏بصفة‏ ‏اعتبارية‏, ‏فيوسف‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏له‏ ‏دور‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏حقيقيا‏ ‏بل‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏إعتباريا‏, ‏وكلمة‏ ‏أب‏ ‏اعتباري‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏الطفل‏ ‏اليتيم‏ ‏فعمه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأقرباء‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأسرة‏ ‏رباه‏ ‏فيعتبر‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏له‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏من‏ ‏صلبه‏, ‏لكنه‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏اعتباريا‏, ‏فالإنسان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يربيه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يرعاه‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏كالأب‏, ‏وربما‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الأحيان‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأب‏, ‏ففي‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏أبويه‏, ‏المقصود‏ ‏بها‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏ويوسف‏, ‏لكن‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏حقيقيا‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏طاهرة‏ ‏وكانت‏ ‏بتولا‏, ‏إنما‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏اعتباريا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أساس‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏رعاه‏ ‏وصاحبه‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏رحلاته‏, ‏حتي‏ ‏وصل‏ ‏سيدنا‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏سن‏ 16 ‏سنة‏, ‏وكان‏ ‏هو‏ ‏النجار‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يعول‏ ‏الأسرة‏ ‏ويرعي‏ ‏الأسرة‏, ‏فمن‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏ممكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏اعتباريا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏النحو‏. ‏المهم‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏إن‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏بجلاله‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الإله‏ ‏كان‏ ‏خاضعا‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏ويوسف‏. ‏هذا‏ ‏التعبير‏ ‏الجميل‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تخرج‏ ‏منه‏ ‏المعاني‏ ‏الكبيرة‏ ‏الروحانية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ممكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تستقي‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الوضع‏, ‏أن‏ ‏يضع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏إله‏ ‏الكون‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏في‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏يخضع‏, ‏وكلمة‏ ‏يخضع‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏تدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏الأولاد‏ ‏الأشقياء‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏آباؤهم‏ ‏وأماتهم‏ ‏يأمرونهم‏ ‏بشئ‏ ‏فيعملون‏ ‏ضده‏.. ‏لا‏ ‏أتصور‏ ‏بتاتا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏القبيل‏, ‏فكلمة‏ ‏خاضعا‏ ‏لهما‏ ‏بمعني‏ ‏إيجابي‏, ‏وهو‏ ‏تعبير‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏وجميل‏ ‏يعطينا‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏نفهم‏ ‏الكرامة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أعطاها‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏ويوسف‏, ‏بأن‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يعبر‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏ملك‏ ‏السموات‏ ‏والأرض‏ ‏جعل‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الوضع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏خاضعا‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏ويوسف‏.‏

وهنا‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يقدم‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏معلما‏ ‏بالمثال‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏ينفذ‏ ‏لها‏ ‏رغباتها‏ ‏ويلبي‏ ‏طلبها‏ ‏وهناك‏ ‏قصص‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏كان‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يتدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المواقف‏ ‏ويرشد‏ ‏أمه‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏صبية‏ ‏صغيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏سن‏ 13 ‏أو‏ 14 ‏سنة‏ ‏وكانت‏ ‏تضيق‏ ‏من‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المواقف‏ ‏خصوصا‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏مضطهدة‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏هو‏ ‏من‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏لآخر‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يعطيها‏ ‏الإرشاد‏ ‏والتوجيه‏.‏

وقلنا‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏شرف‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏كأم‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏أول‏ ‏معجزة‏ ‏جهارية‏ ‏صنعها‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هي‏ ‏معجزة‏ ‏تحويل‏ ‏الماء‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏خمر‏ ‏في‏ ‏عرس‏ ‏قانا‏ ‏الجليل‏, ‏استجابة‏ ‏لطلب‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏, ‏فهذا‏ ‏تكريم‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏وشرف‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏وبالتالي‏ ‏شرف‏ ‏للأمومة‏ ‏كلها‏, ‏والمسيح‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏أخذ‏ ‏يردد‏ ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏الجديد‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏أكرم‏ ‏أباك‏ ‏وأمك‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏الصادر‏ ‏في‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏الخامسة‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏الخروج‏, ‏مما‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏مطالب‏ ‏بذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏الجديد‏.‏

شفقة‏ ‏الوالدين‏:‏

وإذا‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏نسمع‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أب‏ ‏غضب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏وطرده‏ ‏من‏ ‏بيته‏, ‏أو‏ ‏أم‏ ‏دعت‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏وغضبت‏ ‏عليه‏, ‏فتأكد‏ ‏تماما‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏من‏ ‏السهل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏يفعلان‏ ‏ذلك‏, ‏إلا‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏إثارة‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏جعلته‏ ‏ينسي‏ ‏حنانه‏ ‏ورقته‏, ‏لأن‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يشفق‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏البنين‏ ‏يشفق‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏خائفيه‏ (‏مز‏ 103:13), ‏فمنسوب‏ ‏للأب‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يشفق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أولاده‏, ‏فهذه‏ ‏الشفقة‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏فقدها‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الأحيان‏ ‏ففي‏ ‏الغالب‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏مصدرها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏فعل‏ ‏فعلة‏ ‏شنيعة‏, ‏بحيث‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏آثار‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏وأطفأ‏ ‏جذوة‏ ‏الشفقة‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلبه‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏ابنه‏, ‏وتوجد‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏عملية‏ ‏لهذه‏ ‏المسألة‏, ‏أبشالوم‏ ‏قام‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏داود‏ ‏وقاد‏ ‏جيشا‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏يقصد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقتل‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏ليحل‏ ‏محله‏ ‏في‏ ‏الملك‏, ‏وخرج‏ ‏داود‏ ‏متغطي‏ ‏بالمسوح‏ ‏وهذه‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏متألم‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يقوم‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏عليه‏, ‏وأصبح‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏يقود‏ ‏حركة‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏أبيه‏, ‏فهذه‏ ‏مسألة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏شنيعة‏ ‏جدا‏, ‏ولذلك‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏موجعة‏ ‏لقلب‏ ‏داود‏, ‏ولو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏داود‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏وجد‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏نوعا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الجزاء‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أخطائه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏خطاياه‏, ‏حتي‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏شتمه‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏اسمه‏ ‏شمعي‏ ‏بن‏ ‏جيرا‏, ‏تحمس‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏من‏ ‏رجاله‏ ‏وأراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يضرب‏ ‏شمعي‏ ‏بن‏ ‏جيرا‏, ‏وقال‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يجرؤ‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الكلب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏سيدي‏ ‏الملك‏, ‏فقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏داود‏ ‏اتركه‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏ ‏اشتم‏ ‏داود‏, ‏ومعني‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏داود‏ ‏اعتبر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏شتيمة‏ ‏شمعي‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏جيرا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏جزاءا‏ ‏عادلا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أخطائه‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تقوي‏ ‏داود‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏اعتبر‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏كما‏ ‏قال‏: ‏خطيئتي‏ ‏أمامي‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏حين‏, ‏فصارت‏ ‏خطيئته‏ ‏تطارده‏, ‏ولذلك‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏رأي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏قام‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏اعتبر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العملية‏ ‏هي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏مقابل‏ ‏خطيئته‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الله‏, ‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏أرضت‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏طرق‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏جعل‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏أعدائه‏ ‏يسالمونه‏, ‏المبدأ‏ ‏الموجود‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏. ‏فكون‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏يقوم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏عملية‏ ‏أخذها‏ ‏داود‏ ‏بكل‏ ‏الاتضاع‏ ‏واعتبر‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏مقابل‏ ‏جزاء‏ ‏لخطيئته‏, ‏ولذلك‏ ‏اتضع‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏وتغطي‏ ‏بمسوح‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏مطرود‏ ‏من‏ ‏الملك‏, ‏وترك‏ ‏عاصمة‏ ‏ملكه‏ ‏وتمشي‏ ‏متغطيا‏ ‏بالمسوح‏, ‏المهم‏ ‏انتهت‏ ‏المسألة‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏أنصار‏ ‏داود‏ ‏انتصروا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رجال‏ ‏أبشالوم‏, ‏وشاء‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أبشالوم‏ ‏تعلق‏ ‏رأسه‏ ‏في‏ ‏أغصان‏ ‏البطمة‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏ضرب‏ ‏ومات‏ ‏واعتبر‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏قضاء‏ ‏إلهيا‏, ‏فلما‏ ‏مات‏ ‏أبشالوم‏ ‏كان‏ ‏داود‏ ‏في‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏وأخذ‏ ‏يبكي‏, ‏ويقول‏ ‏يا‏ ‏ابني‏ ‏أبشالوم‏ ‏يا‏ ‏ابني‏ ‏أبشالوم‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏بكاؤه‏ ‏مستمرا‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مشاعر‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏بالرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏عاق‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏يريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقتل‏ ‏أباه‏. ‏ولم‏ ‏تكن‏ ‏المسألة‏ ‏مجرد‏ ‏مسألة‏ ‏حرب‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏بل‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏حربا‏ ‏نفسية‏ ‏وثورة‏ ‏أدبية‏, ‏وجعل‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏يقومون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أبيه‏, ‏كل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الفظاعة‏, ‏ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏داود‏ ‏أخذ‏ ‏يبكي‏, ‏لدرجة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يوآب‏ ‏غضب‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏داود‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الجيش‏, ‏وقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏انتصار‏ ‏وأنت‏ ‏تبكي‏, ‏إذا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تمسح‏ ‏عينيك‏ ‏وخرجت‏ ‏للشعب‏ ‏وطيبت‏ ‏قلوب‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏كلنا‏ ‏سننصرف‏ ‏عنك‏, ‏هذه‏ ‏هي‏ ‏مشاعر‏ ‏الأبوة‏ ‏عند‏ ‏داود‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏عاقا‏, ‏فشفقة‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏مذكورة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏إنها‏ ‏نموذج‏ ‏أو‏ ‏دليل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رمز‏ ‏لشفقة‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الناس‏.‏

‏***‏

إكرام‏ ‏الوالدين‏ ‏يأخذ‏ ‏صورا‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏منها‏ ‏أسلوب‏ ‏التعامل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الوالدين‏, ‏أسلوب‏ ‏الحديث‏, ‏اللهجة‏ ‏الطيبة‏, ‏وعدم‏ ‏النرفزة‏ ‏والصوت‏ ‏العالي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏والعصبية‏, ‏والوجود‏ ‏في‏ ‏حضرة‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏يقتضي‏ ‏آدابا‏ ‏معينة‏, ‏في‏ ‏طريقة‏ ‏الجلوس‏, ‏وعدم‏ ‏شتيمة‏ ‏الوالدين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏إهانتهما‏, ‏عادة‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏مظلومة‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏يفرق‏ ‏في‏ ‏المعاملة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏يخاف‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يضربه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏يطرده‏, ‏فالأم‏ ‏حنونة‏ ‏ورقيقة‏ ‏والابن‏ ‏يستغل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الحنان‏ ‏ولذلك‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏نعطي‏ ‏الإكرام‏ ‏للأب‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏نتيجة‏ ‏الخوف‏, ‏لكن‏ ‏المفروض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تأخذ‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏الدرجة‏ ‏من‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏أو‏ ‏بنتها‏, ‏والإكرام‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏بالنواحي‏ ‏السلبية‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏بالنواحي‏ ‏الإيجابية‏, ‏أيضا‏ ‏نخدمهم‏ ‏ونساعدهم‏ ‏ونحملهم‏ ‏كما‏ ‏حملونا‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏نستنكف‏ ‏من‏ ‏قيامنا‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الواجب‏. ‏نحملهم‏ ‏بالمعني‏ ‏المادي‏ ‏للكلمة‏, ‏إن‏ ‏الواحد‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏يحمل‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏في‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏الحاجة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يقدر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يمشي‏, ‏فنحملهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏شيخوختهم‏, ‏ونحملهم‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏بمعني‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏نحمل‏ ‏متاعبهم‏, ‏فالأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏في‏ ‏مرضهم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏شيخوختهم‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏متاعب‏, ‏بمعني‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏تخدمه‏ ‏في‏ ‏شيخوخته‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏مرضه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏عجزه‏, ‏ليس‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏تحضر‏ ‏له‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الدواء‏, ‏ولكن‏ ‏قد‏ ‏يقتضي‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏تحمله‏ ‏فعلا‏, ‏هناك‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏عامي‏ ‏يقول‏: ‏الولد‏ ‏للكفن‏ ‏والبنت‏ ‏للعفن‏ ‏أي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏البنت‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏أوساخ‏ ‏أمها‏ ‏وتنظفها‏ ‏وتحميها‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏العفن‏, ‏والولد‏ ‏للكفن‏ ‏أي‏ ‏يشتري‏ ‏الكفن‏ ‏وينفق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏جنازة‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏جنازة‏ ‏أمه‏, ‏ولا‏ ‏يتركهما‏ ‏لآخرين‏ ‏يقومون‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الواجب‏, ‏لا‏..... ‏أنت‏ ‏عليك‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أي‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏تقوم‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الخدمة‏, ‏فهنا‏ ‏إكرام‏, ‏لكن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏معني‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏للإكرام‏, ‏وهو‏ ‏الإعالة‏, ‏الإعالة‏ ‏أي‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يعول‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏في‏ ‏شيخوختهما‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏عجزهما‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏مرضهما‏ ‏وينفق‏ ‏عليهما‏.‏

فالإكرام‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏مؤدبا‏ ‏في‏ ‏علاقته‏ ‏بأبيه‏ ‏وأمه‏, ‏في‏ ‏أدب‏ ‏الخطاب‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أدب‏ ‏الحضور‏ ‏في‏ ‏حضرة‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏, ‏وكيف‏ ‏يقابلهما‏ ‏وكيف‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏في‏ ‏حضرتهما‏ ‏وما‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ذلك‏, ‏ولكن‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يعول‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشيخوخة‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏وينفق‏ ‏عليهما‏, ‏ويعتبر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنفاق‏ ‏وهذه‏ ‏الإعانة‏ ‏واجب‏ ‏وليس‏ ‏فضلا‏ ‏منه‏, ‏لأنه‏ ‏يرد‏ ‏جميل‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏وأمه‏.


م ن ق و ل
‏​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

*دعوة للتأمل مع فنجان كابتشينو:*
* (بمناسبة عيد الام)*
*  قالوا عن الأمّ*



​ 






بمناسبة عيد الام الغالية نكرس هذه الصفحة للتأمل في الهدية الغالية التي وهبها الله للبشرية، 

هدف التأمل اليوم هو 

*ان نكرس وقت نرفع فيه الامهات في صلاة خاصة الى الله الاب من خلال الرب يسوع حتى يجعل كل ام مدرسة ايمان لكل مسيحي* 

كما كانت الام افنيكي مثال القدوة في الايمان العديم الرياء الى تيموثاوس.


كلّ ما هو طيّب في حياتي جاءني من أمّي (دوايت ل. مودي).
لا شيء في العالم أحلى من قلب الأمّ التّقيّة (مارتن لوثر).
كان لي صديق واحد في العالم وقد انطلق، أمّي (لورد بايرون).
كانت أمّي النّبع الّذي كنتُ أستمدّ منه مبادئ حياتي (جون ويسلي).
كلّ ما وصلتُ إليه وما آمُل أن أصل إليه، أنا مدين به لذلك الملاك الّذي هو أمّي (أبراهام لنكولن).


أنا أذكر صلوات أمّي الّتي سارت ورائي وأمسَكَت بي كلّ أيّام حياتي.  قُبلَة من أمّي صيّرتني مصوّراً (بنيامين وِست).


كانت أمّي أوّل مبشِّر وأوّل معلّم لي (لايمان أبوت).
أنا مدين بكلّ شيء لأمّي.  إن كنتُ فضّلتُ الحقّ على كلّ شيء آخر، فهو ما علّمتني إيّاه. 

 وإن كنتُ لم أهلِك في الخطيّة والتّعاسة من زمن طويل، فسبب ذلك، الدّموع الكثيرة والأمينة الّتي تضَّرعَت بها لأجلي (القدّيس أغسطينوس).


إن كان ثمَّة عمل ذي قيمة أتيتُه في حياتي، فهو لأنّ أمّي، عندما كنتُ طفلاً، كانت تقرأ لي فصلاً من الكتاب المقدّس، وتطلب منّي أن أستظهره (وندل فيلبس).
لا وسادة في العالم أنعم من حضن الأمّ، ولا وردة أجمل من ثَغرها البسّام (وليم شكسبير).


أمّ صالحة خير من ألف معلّم (نابليون).


قالت أمّ لولدها: إنّ الله يغيّر النّاس الأشرار ويجعلهم صالحين. فأجابها: أعرف ذلك، لكنّي متيقّن أنّ الأمّهات يساعِدنَ الله في هذه العمليّة.


قال أحد المبشِّرين العظام: عندما يريد الله أن يصنع رجلاً عظيماً في عينيه، فإنّه يُعِدّ له أمّاً أوّلاً.

*قال الكتاب المقدس عنها ... انها ام كل حيّ.*





*م ن ق و ل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2010)

*مقدرش أنسى ست الكل العذراءمريم
والدة الإله
 ( الأم الحنونة )... *







 السيدة العذراء : بحسب تعليم الكنيسة هى ..... أمنا كلنا .


 هى سيدتنا كلنا .... و ملكتنا كلنا .... والدة الاله القديسة الطاهرة مريم .



هى أم ابن الله ...... هى ام ربنا يسوع المسيح .




لذلك احنا بنكرم الست العذراء .... مش علشان قديسة و طاهرة و بس .....

لكن كمان علشان هى والدة الاله ......
* أم الله الكلمة المتجسد .
*

*و علشان هى كمان أمنا ...... و لما نكرمها يبقى كل واحد فينا بيكرم امه .

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> [size="5[font=arial black][b][center][color=green]سيره عطره وجميله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أشكرك أستاذى النهيسى
الرب يباركم 
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أخي الحبيب أبو تربو*
> *شكراً علي المجهود العظيم في كتابة سير أمهات قديسات في تاريخ الكنيسة*
> *الرب يبارك هذا المجهود ويعوضك بمحبته*


أشكرك أستاذى عادل
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *مجهود رائع جداااااااا اخي
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وتعبك*


أشكرك أستاذى كليمو
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2011)

*++++++++*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 مارس 2011)

*
"الحسن غش والجمال باطل . أما المرأة المتقية الرب فهى تُمدح. 
أعطوها من ثمر يديها ولتمدحها أعمالها فى الأبواب"



ميرسى للموضوع الجميل
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> "الحسن غش والجمال باطل . أما المرأة المتقية الرب فهى تُمدح.
> أعطوها من ثمر يديها ولتمدحها أعمالها فى الأبواب"
> 
> ...


*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------

